# Recruiting: Rowaini Musketeers--One for All and All for One!



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi everyone.  This is a recruiting thread for my new adventure, Rowaini Musketeers.  This adventure involves a lot of roleplaying and interaction, combined with swashbuckling action (no muskets though, the name is channeling the flavour of Dumas more than it is implying guns).

Anyone who is interested should post here with a concept and start building a character, and I'll pick the coolest team to get started.  

A few ground rules:  Stats are rolled on Invisible Castle.  Pick a name and roll a d20 with that name, posting a link.  After I approve this, you can then roll stats under that name.  Roll 4d6 and drop the lowest, but roll 7 stats instead of 6, and you can drop one of the 7 stats of your choice (you can drop the highest if that makes you hopeless and you want to reroll).  The rules for hopeless characters are slightly different--a character is hopeless if she does not have at least a net +2 bonus (instead of +1 like usual) and if she doesn't have at least one stat over 14 (instead of 14 or over like usual).  Since you can drop the highest stat to become hopeless, this means you'll have at least two 15s unless you choose to keep something cool that doesn't have two like 14 14 14 14 14 14.

The Musketeers are larger-than-life compared to ordinary folk.  Thus, they use the special classes described in my setting document (basically highly flavoured reimagining of gestalts), including Swashbuckler and Knight.  

Additionally, though the Musketeers will share their race (Rowaini) and their occupation (Musketeers!) in common, I'm looking for a team that is at once cohesive and a bit diverse in personalities.  I've created a random table of ideas to get you started.  You can take one or more of these or just come up with something else--it's all cool with me.  Interweaving backstories or personalities with other Musketeers is cool too.  Some of you guys may have been working together for a while now (before or after becoming Musketeers) and some may never have met the others before and be the new guy (hey, d'Artagnan is cool too!)

Anyway, post here if you have any questions, comments, or interest, and I'm looking forward to a really fun game!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Before I do stats, I wanted to throw a concept out there and see if it would fit the game stye and so on. GM only, please. 

[sblock=GM Only]*CHEATER!!!*[/sblock].


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

As someone who knows the world and isn't playing this game... (at least I'm fairly sure I'm not).

[sblock=Shayuri]The Croissant Rises at Midnight.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness.    Did I not put up my random table of ideas?  Shayuri, your concept was on that table, and I even said "a la" and then the thing that you said "in the spirit of".  As to it being a secret, keep in mind that I've used a bait and switch trick to determine that some of my players read SBLOCKs not for them.  If you want something to truly be a secret, edit it out and only send it to me via e-mail or PM.

Darn it, I deleted my table from Notepad because I thought I put it in this thread, so now it's gone.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to ask where the list was, but thought you'd realise you hadn't posted it eventually.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 20, 2007)

Any plans of retyping it? Or has it been lost completely to the abyss only to live on in our memories?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Any plans of retyping it? Or has it been lost completely to the abyss only to live on in our memories?



 I might retype it when I have more spare time.  I'm posting now during test cycles of my newest system on the Penn Treebank, so that will not allow me as much time to type something bigger like that again.  It was basically just ten Musketeer character / background trait ideas to mix and match, sometimes with examples.  Shayuri's concept, for instance, was actually exactly one of the examples I used


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2007)

I have one concept that I would like to play. I would like to play the lackey of one of the player. I might have read too much Dumas, but a musketeer cannot travel around without a good lackey. Most probaly, a good lackey will have some bardish style power for the group, so Troubadour or Jester? could be a good choice of class.

I'm even ready to starts with lower stats or lower level to let shine mroe the other and stay more in my role of lackey.

So, RA, let me know if you like that idea.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Bahaha! Allright, I'll assume that's a big 'yes' then. 

I'll erase my earlier post now, just in case. I don't think it's a BIG deal if someone read it, as long as not -everyone- did. These little character flavor secrets don't tend to last long anyway. They're just for fun.

I'll get approved and a stat roll going anon!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I have one concept that I would like to play. I would like to play the lackey of one of the player. I might have read too much Dumas, but a musketeer cannot travel around without a good lackey. Most probaly, a good lackey will have some bardish style power for the group, so Troubadour or Jester? could be a good choice of class.
> 
> I'm even ready to starts with lower stats or lower level to let shine mroe the other and stay more in my role of lackey.
> 
> So, RA, let me know if you like that idea.



 It would seem odd if a lackey had one of the more powerful classes.  If you wanted to be a lackey, one idea is that you could be the same level and have the same stats but be a PHB base class like Bard instead.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bahaha! Allright, I'll assume that's a big 'yes' then.
> 
> I'll erase my earlier post now, just in case. I don't think it's a BIG deal if someone read it, as long as not -everyone- did. These little character flavor secrets don't tend to last long anyway. They're just for fun.
> 
> I'll get approved and a stat roll going anon!



 It's something of a genre cliche, which is why I put it on the list as an example.  I certainly don't want more than one of these at the most, though, or it would be a bit hard to believe.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Most definitely. The clicheness of it almost made me not post the idea in the first place, in fact...but cliches are also part of what makes the genre a classic one. 

Might as well qualify too...

Posting under the name Jacen.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989214

Big 2!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would seem odd if a lackey had one of the more powerful classes.  If you wanted to be a lackey, one idea is that you could be the same level and have the same stats but be a PHB base class like Bard instead.




Seems fair with me. I buy that. If there is a player that want to have a lackey, tell me, and we will speak a bit about it so I can tweak my character to fit with the personality of teh master character.

For now, let's roll that d20 with Hyacinthe (I doubt I'll give him a fmaily name, he is only a commoner.) 19... good omen?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Seems fair with me. I buy that. If there is a player that want to have a lackey, tell me, and we will speak a bit about it so I can tweak my character to fit with the personality of teh master character.
> 
> For now, let's roll that d20 with Hyacinthe (I doubt I'll give him a fmaily name, he is only a commoner.) 19... good omen?



 Oh, there's something I forgot to mention about really lower class Rowaini (since this hasn't come up yet and I think I may have forgotten it at some point).  They can sacrifice the +4 racial bonus to Charisma to pick up the usual human Bonus Feat and skill points--Rowaini commoners aren't commanding and beautiful like the nobles, but they pick up unusual skills and talents on the street because they have to in order to survive.  For a Bard, this may not be something you want to do, but the offer is available.  You're approved to roll Hyacinthe's stats.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Doh. I forgot that edits don't alert the thread.

Reposting qualifier. Same roll and all. Just moving it to where it can be seen more easily. 

Name is Jacen. Roll is DEUX

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989214


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Doh. I forgot that edits don't alert the thread.
> 
> Reposting qualifier. Same roll and all. Just moving it to where it can be seen more easily.
> 
> ...



 Alrighty then.  The 2 doesn't hurt you or anything, and you're good to roll stats!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2007)

Hyacinthe stats are here. At the edge of being desesperate, but ti is not. A good reason to see why he is simply a lackey and not an hero. 

So stats are 16, 15, 13, 11, 11, 11, 8


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Ahem. My luck with Invisible Castle seems to have changed. I'll take this one. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989312

4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,3,2] = (10)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,5] = (17)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,2] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,5] = (16)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,4,4] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,5] = (17)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,3,3] = (11)

Dropping the 10 of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe stats are here. At the edge of being desesperate, but ti is not. A good reason to see why he is simply a lackey and not an hero.
> 
> So stats are 16, 15, 13, 11, 11, 11, 8



 Ah, yes, on the edge indeed!  Your set of 16 15 13 11 11 11 8 (drop the 8) is barely better than the worse possible non-hopeless roll (15 15 12 10 10 10 8).  The only differences are that all the evens except the 8 are odds, and the high stat is a 16 rather than a 15.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ahem. My luck with Invisible Castle seems to have changed. I'll take this one.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989312
> 
> ...



 That works.  Oh, I suppose I haven't given enough specifics to go any further though.  The Rowaini Musketeers will start at level 3 (the Level Three Musketeers!), which, with the advantage of the special Rowaini classes, will make them quite powerful compared to your average varlet.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2007)

I think is a good return for the stats I had rolled in Erekose13's Savage Tide game. Now, all I need, it is another player who want Hyancinthe as a lackey.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I think is a good return for the stats I had rolled in Erekose13's Savage Tide game. Now, all I need, it is another player who want Hyancinthe as a lackey.



 Who wouldn't want their own lackey?  Hopefully we'll have more interest in the game in a little bit.  Considering we had ~16 people vote for it in round 2 and 10 in round 3, I figure more will come.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh hey, Rystil? Any chance we could get a link to the file with the special Rowaini classes?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Shayuri, I took yours out of this as an example.

Random Musketeer Idea Table (combine these as you please)
1: Driven by honour / revenge
2: An incorrigible womaniser
3: Irresistible to the ladies (plays funniest if one of the other characters, but not your character, picks (2) )
4: A poetic / artistic soul
5: Master of a hundred blade techniques
6: Constantly trying to outdo or upstage a rival (perhaps even another PC) in everything, from combat to love to random feats of skill (perhaps sometimes a skill that neither of them is really actually good at)
7: A simple military man who loves his king and country, sometimes considered a bit gruff or rustic by the others
8: Has a ladylove with whom he is engaged in a courtly romance--he is always trying to impress her and performing great feats in her name (and if a PC or NPC sullies her honour, look out!)
9: A foppish/bored/jaded noble
10: Has a big secret (perhaps a reformed convict under an assumed name like Jean Valjean or a peasant masquerading as a nobleman like in the movie A Knight's Tale)
11: Is under (and is probably trying to remove) an unusual Curse from a Witch (can be combined with the above, so perhaps the incorrigible womaniser is under a curse that turns him into a woman for a day every time he treats women as objects or tries to cop a feel, but he just can't help himself!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh hey, Rystil? Any chance we could get a link to the file with the special Rowaini classes?



 You've already seen them--Witch, Swashbuckler, etc.  It's the same setting as Shards of Memory with Valerie.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

I know, but I'm not at home right now so...agh! The link's in that other thread!

Nevermiiiind.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 20, 2007)

Armand d'Angello checking in. This rogue of a noble doesn't steal for fortune or fame. He doesn't steal jewels and monies. He steals for love. His trade is stealing the hearts of woman. The more thrill and danger there is in the chase, the more enjoyment Armand d'Angello gets. A poetic (at least he tries to be) and knowledgeable man has a way with words.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989752


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Armand d'Angello checking in. This rogue of noble is doesn't steal for fortune or fame. He doesn't steal jewels and monies. He steals for love. His trade is stealing the hearts of woman. The more thrill and danger there is in the chase, the more enjoyment Armand d'Angello gets. A poetic (at least he tries to be) and knowledgeable man has a way with words.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989752



 Name approved to roll stats!


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 20, 2007)

One of the classics of the Dumas set of literature is the corrupt churchman. What do you think about...

Vassili Monteban was once a powerful man in the church, but power inevitably corrupts. Vassili became a cold, hard fist of the church. Where others might have provided compassion, he only provided judgement. It wasn't until an evil cabal within the church sought to recruit him that he noticed how far he had fallen. He has escaped their grasp, for now, and travels with the famed Rowaini Musketeers, in the hopes that the honor of these men might yet save his teetering soul.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> One of the classics of the Dumas set of literature is the corrupt churchman. What do you think about...
> 
> Vassili Monteban was once a powerful man in the church, but power inevitably corrupts. Vassili became a cold, hard fist of the church. Where others might have provided compassion, he only provided judgement. It wasn't until an evil cabal within the church sought to recruit him that he noticed how far he had fallen. He has escaped their grasp, for now, and travels with the famed Rowaini Musketeers, in the hopes that the honor of these men might yet save his teetering soul.



 Hmm...the corrupt churchman is indeed a staple, but that seems more fitting for an enemy, though your concept does have him redeeming himself before the game.  Is your character not a Musketeer then but just travels with them?  Dumas did have some characters too who were former churchpeople but went on to a completely different career (Milady DeWinter, for instance, goes from nun to Athos's wife to seductress/spy).  Note that in Rowain there are members of the clergy who don't have divine powers and there are others who do, but those who do are typically humble monks (the actual Western monk, not the D&D monk) rather than gung-ho heroes (in game terms, they have Cloistered Clerics and such, but not any special gestalt-balanced classes for clergyman)--that said, nothing stops you from being a clergyman who has levels in non-divine classes (Richileu was a pretty good cardinal without any need for Bless or Spiritual Weapon  )


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil
 Rolling under the smae name as before:

Mustekeers (1d20=9)


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...the corrupt churchman is indeed a staple, but that seems more fitting for an enemy, though your concept does have him redeeming himself before the game.  Is your character not a Musketeer then but just travels with them?  Dumas did have some characters too who were former churchpeople but went on to a completely different career (Milady DeWinter, for instance, goes from nun to Athos's wife to seductress/spy).  Note that in Rowain there are members of the clergy who don't have divine powers and there are others who do, but those who do are typically humble monks (the actual Western monk, not the D&D monk) rather than gung-ho heroes (in game terms, they have Cloistered Clerics and such, but not any special gestalt-balanced classes for clergyman)--that said, nothing stops you from being a clergyman who has levels in non-divine classes (Richileu was a pretty good cardinal without any need for Bless or Spiritual Weapon  )




Actually, I was thinking of playing a Sage with maxed out Knowledge: Religion. He was actually going to be an older gentleman (late 30s-early 40s is 'older' for an adventurer), having a sort of mid-life morality crises. I was planning to have the Words of Power aspect be likened to the way Catholic Priests used latin. While _most_ of the Rowaini priesthood may not have access to "Mystical Powers", I figured that the shadow cabal Vassili was linked to might have taught him the beginning steps.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 21, 2007)

And for those of us w/o knowledge of RA's setting, where is a good place to get up on it quickly?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't want their own lackey?  Hopefully we'll have more interest in the game in a little bit.  Considering we had ~16 people vote for it in round 2 and 10 in round 3, I figure more will come.



Yeah, I'm thinking about it.  Oh and is my previously used unleashed name okay to roll stats on at IC. I can roll a d20 if you like, but I'm sure you can tell it's me.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And for those of us w/o knowledge of RA's setting, where is a good place to get up on it quickly?



For knowledge on classes and miscellaneous bits of information about his setting you go here, to the information I maintain (or try to).

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents

If you want more specific information about the Rowaini world and people ask, as this is the first time one of Rystil's games has had specific race and world ties. I'd say it was his first game on a single world too, except one of his other games hasn't had any spelljamming apart from the characters who crashed there at the start.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bahaha! Allright, I'll assume that's a big 'yes' then.
> 
> I'll erase my earlier post now, just in case. I don't think it's a BIG deal if someone read it, as long as not -everyone- did. These little character flavor secrets don't tend to last long anyway. They're just for fun.
> 
> I'll get approved and a stat roll going anon!



Your secret's safe with me.  I'll erase my comments too


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And for those of us w/o knowledge of RA's setting, where is a good place to get up on it quickly?



Beyond what Unleashed has posted, feel free to ask.

Rowaini, Amaranthia, and Arris are the two areas I've spent a lot of time exploring in and out of game due to character concepts, and I'm generaly quite familiar with them.  I'm also not playing, so I can heckle help you out and keep things a secret.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Fenris and unleashed, both good to roll.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

pallandrome--it's worth noting that the church and the Sages are hugely separate and somewhat opposed.  The Sages are exclusively Byblans and strong Byblan affiliates, generally wannabe Byblans.  Those who are loyal to the Byblans though, probably wouldn't have full loyalty to the crown.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

RA,
I forgot to tell it to drop the lowest, do you want me to just do it manually or reroll?

Musketeer (4d6=11, 4d6=14, 4d6=12, 4d6=18, 4d6=14, 4d6=19, 4d6=14) 

10
13
11
16
12
18
13

They're not bad though.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

were you starting at level 1? I wanna come up with a concept that'll work, and still have room to build.  Musketeers wasn't my first choice, but I'm sure I can come up with something interesting.


Edit: I've got a bit of a concept allready, methinks...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> RA,
> I forgot to tell it to drop the lowest, do you want me to just do it manually or reroll?
> 
> Musketeer (4d6=11, 4d6=14, 4d6=12, 4d6=18, 4d6=14, 4d6=19, 4d6=14)
> ...



 Manually is perfectly fine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> were you starting at level 1? I wanna come up with a concept that'll work, and still have room to build.  Musketeers wasn't my first choice, but I'm sure I can come up with something interesting.



 Level Three.  The Level Three Musketeers!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil,
Has the knight been posted and I'm missing it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> Has the knight been posted and I'm missing it?



 No, it hasn't.  Many of the classes don't exist yet.  I'm not sure if I have half yet--I think I'm close.  Tymadeau/Rowain has one of the greatest majorities of the classes posted (4/6, only missing Jester and Knight, or 4/7 if you count the secret new class (well not secret really--it's the Blademaster) that I've been brewing in my head but that wasn't one of the original classes that existed but were destroyed)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

OK, here's the question - I have a few concepts right now, all can work with the same name, though. Can I pick the name now for Invisible Castle, THEN post the concept later?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, here's the question - I have a few concepts right now, all can work with the same name, though. Can I pick the name now for Invisible Castle, THEN post the concept later?



 The name doesn't even have to be a character name.  It could be Jemal.  Or Bobbert.  Having me check the name for IC before you roll stats is just to make sure nobody cheats and rolls twenty guys and then links #20 with amazing stats.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Also, that other link that listed your "neospelljamming classes"... Which of those are available to rowaini?  Swasbuckler? Liberator? Champion? Marksman?

Edit: OK, Jemal the rolling name is. (Wanted to see my stats, helps me think)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, that other link that listed your "neospelljamming classes"... Which of those are available to rowaini?  Swasbuckler? Liberator? Champion? Marksman?
> 
> Edit: OK, Jemal the rolling name is. (Wanted to see my stats, helps me think)



 Jemal is approved to start rolling stats.  The Rowaini classes are allowed for Tymadeau.  It should be listed in the setting document.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=990505
hmm... I think I can work with that... 
Stats: 18, 15, 14, 14, 11, 9

Hmm... so for classes, I see Jester, Knight, Swashbuckler*, Sage*, Troubadour*, Witch*
Allright, Processing...


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

For those looking a potential evil idea...

[sblock=Evil Idea]Dolthi Elderich Infiltrator

IF RA allows it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> For those looking a potential evil idea...
> 
> [sblock=Evil Idea]Dolthi Elderich Infiltrator
> 
> IF RA allows it.[/sblock]



 Preemptive No


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> pallandrome--it's worth noting that the church and the Sages are hugely separate and somewhat opposed.  The Sages are exclusively Byblans and strong Byblan affiliates, generally wannabe Byblans.  Those who are loyal to the Byblans though, probably wouldn't have full loyalty to the crown.




Would a Byblan splinter cult bother to try to infiltrate the church? If so, the character concept could still make sense as a sage, especially if Vassili left the cult because he balked at some perceived betrayal of the crown, and went to the Musketeers to expose the threat.

On the other hand, if this DOESN'T make sense (I'm not real sure how vitrolic this opposition is), I could always rewrite the fellow as a Witch (if those can be male) or a troubadour (Peform: Gregorian Chant, here I come!). Any suggestions would, as always, be most appreciated.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

FWIW, Evil was not Evil in allignment, just evil but potentialy fit.

Oh well.

Is there any class on Rowaini that has trapfinding?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

IT's not one of the allowed classes anyways..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Would a Byblan splinter cult bother to try to infiltrate the church? If so, the character concept could still make sense as a sage, especially if Vassili left the cult because he balked at some perceived betrayal of the crown, and went to the Musketeers to expose the threat.
> 
> On the other hand, if this DOESN'T make sense (I'm not real sure how vitrolic this opposition is), I could always rewrite the fellow as a Witch (if those can be male) or a troubadour (Peform: Gregorian Chant, here I come!). Any suggestions would, as always, be most appreciated.



 No, I said only somewhat  because they have vastly opposite ideologies (which is what I meant by opposed, not against each other), but the Byblans absolutely couldn't care less about the Rowaini churches and the churches have no interest in the Byblans.  Witches cannot be male, by definition and the nature of Witches.  Knights cannot be female because of roleplaying restrictions, except under highly unusual circumstances.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> FWIW, Evil was not Evil in allignment, just evil but potentialy fit.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Is there any class on Rowaini that has trapfinding?



 Yes, Rogue   A single dip in Rogue for a Swashbuckler isn't too bad if you absolutely have to play a trapfinding scoundrel (not sure why in a Musketeers game though).


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it hasn't.  Many of the classes don't exist yet.  I'm not sure if I have half yet--I think I'm close.  Tymadeau/Rowain has one of the greatest majorities of the classes posted (4/6, only missing Jester and Knight, or 4/7 if you count the secret new class (well not secret really--it's the Blademaster) that I've been brewing in my head but that wasn't one of the original classes that existed but were destroyed)



I've got an idea forming around the Blademaster theme, so if you woundn't mind putting your idea for the Blademaster to notepad as another Swashbuckler might just be too much for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've got an idea forming around the Blademaster theme, so if you woundn't mind putting your idea for the Blademaster to notepad as another Swashbuckler might just be too much for me.



 Yeah, that and Knight later, not right now.  Maybe Jester too if someone has a good concept using it.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> IT's not one of the allowed classes anyways..



Dolthi are odd, and break some rules.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=DM]
OK, here's a thought : Alise is a female Swashbuckler, she's a great artisan(armour/weaponsmith) and is skilled in numerous areas, as well as being a good fighter, but b/c of societal restrictions, all most people care about is her body.  She wanted to join the musketeers in the hopes that she'll get to show off her true assets... Even if she has to flaunt her other 'assets' to get there.
[/sblock]

PS, gp? (I read that magic in Tymandeu is 1.5Xcost, but I'm looking at some of the special materials, too.)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, that and Knight later, not right now.  Maybe Jester too if someone has a good concept using it.



Sure. Just giving you warning to keep the brew near the boil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Jemal]Women are not allowed in the Musketeers, without exception.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Jemal]Women are not allowed in the Musketeers, without exception.[/SBLOCK]



[sblock=dm] DOH! that kinda screws me up.  whatsamatta, don't like Shims? *L*  Allright, second concept requires a question: What classes from normal D&D are allowed?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Jemal]Generally PH only, and even then some are unacceptable in different settings--no Monks on Tymadeau, for instance, since that's eastern.  Sometimes _maybe_ base classes from not the PH may be allowed if I consider them particularly appropriate, but never if it has the same name as one of my classes because that's confusing.

What's a shim?  If you mean girls, I play and allow female characters much of the time--just this time girls aren't allowed to be Musketeers   It's a societal rule that fits in with the setting[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Jemal]Generally PH only, and even then some are unacceptable in different settings--no Monks on Tymadeau, for instance, since that's eastern.  Sometimes _maybe_ base classes from not the PH may be allowed if I consider them particularly appropriate, but never if it has the same name as one of my classes because that's confusing.
> 
> What's a shim?  If you mean girls, I play and allow female characters much of the time--just this time girls aren't allowed to be Musketeers   It's a societal rule that fits in with the setting[/SBLOCK]



[sblock=Rystil]
A Shim is the common term for a male playing a female character (She/Him=Shim), I was saying that in jest.
As for the classes, I was contemplating more the idea of prestige classes for later on, and maybe something else as there's very few classes normally, meaning there's fewer ideas to use... The entire group's gonna be sages, knights, and swashbucklers.

[/sblock]

BTW, I edited a post above you must not've caught it.. What're the starting GP?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Rystil]
> A Shim is the common term for a male playing a female character (She/Him=Shim), I was saying that in jest.
> As for the classes, I was contemplating more the idea of prestige classes for later on, and maybe something else as there's very few classes normally, meaning there's fewer ideas to use... The entire group's gonna be sages, knights, and swashbucklers.
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Jemal (I see no need to SBLOCK anymore--this might be useful for everyone) 

I've never seen that term before.

No PrCs.  

I expect Swashbucklers--that's probably what all of the Musketeers were in Dumas.  Heck, we don't even have anyone proposing a Swasbucklers, which is really weird for Musketeers.  Knights can be cool too.  Sages I don't expect and will probably not be possible.  Troubadours and Jesters (perhaps multiclassed) would make more sense than Sage.  

Most of my games are Spelljamming with a huge amount of variety because they use every one of the classes in the document, but these special ones I'm recruiting for with one world each are special games with specific genre emulation in mind and much tighter restrictions.

@starting stuff, I'm going to deal with that later and work with the chosen players specially on that.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I expect Swashbucklers--that's probably what all of the Musketeers were in Dumas.  Heck, we don't even have anyone proposing a Swasbucklers, which is really weird for Musketeers.  Knights can be cool too.  Sages I don't expect and will probably not be possible.  Troubadours and Jesters (perhaps multiclassed) would make more sense than Sage.



Well, my proposal when it's fully formed _might_ be a Swashbuckler... it just depends on the differences between the Blademaster and Swashbuckler.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm.. In that case, I'll work up a swashbuckler.  I was just worried that we'd all kinda blend together since we're all the same race + class.
5  "Level 3 rowaini swashbucklers" would probably end up getting at least a bit of cross-over, with personality being the main difference.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm.. In that case, I'll work up a swashbuckler.  I was just worried that we'd all kinda blend together since we're all the same race + class.
> 5  "Level 3 rowaini swashbucklers" would probably end up getting at least a bit of cross-over, with personality being the main difference.



 That's one reason I'm hoping for interesting personalities and roleplaying opportunities.  Also, don't overlook multiclassing as a way to distinguish characters.  With my new classes, multiclassing is actually a highly viable option.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's one reason I'm hoping for interesting personalities and roleplaying opportunities.  Also, don't overlook multiclassing as a way to distinguish characters.  With my new classes, multiclassing is actually a highly viable option.




Yeah, but of those that are available, 2 don't exist yet, Witch is unplayable (female only), sage makes little sense, and Troubadour.. *shrug*  leaving only swashbuckler.

Now don't get me wrong, I love swashbuckler, but if everyone's basically the same, it leads to the 'stepping on each others toes' concept.  To me, Swashbuckler's always been the guy that sticks out instead of the norm.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yeah, but of those that are available, 2 don't exist yet, Witch is unplayable (female only), sage makes little sense, and Troubadour.. *shrug*  leaving only swashbuckler.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I love swashbuckler, but if everyone's basically the same, it leads to the 'stepping on each others toes' concept.  To me, Swashbuckler's always been the guy that sticks out instead of the norm.



 To me too--that's what makes the Musketeers so intriguing.  You could have the two Swashbucklers who are both best friends and major rivals.  (Read with French accent) "Oho!  I have defeated eight of the Cardinal's guards!  You cannot top that!"  

"But of course!  Look here!  While you were fighting, I downed four sentries, captured the Cardinal, and slept with his beautiful daughter!"

"C'est dommage!  But finished so soon?  What does that say about you, my friend, eh?  Eh?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Ok, I wanted to see my stats before I proposed this, but I think he'll work. I am looking at something along the lines of
Str 18
Dex 13
Con 16
Int 13
Wis 11
Cha 12

A very Porthosian character. And That is what I think I am going to go for. A huge man, who uses legendary strength, has a lust for life and can weild a blade well. So how do I build a Rowaini Porthos?

Looking over the swashbuckler (and I agree Porthos was mostly a swashbuckler), I can definitely make that work, but it would be underused as he is more about strength and con than Dex and Int. I think this makes him fun to play. Porthos was always described as an excellent swordsman, but used brute strength to overcome his oppenents rather than finesse. But without seeing the Knight or the Blademaster, it's hard to make the call. The Swashbuckler would give him a few skill points for social skills if he was say a minor noble. 

But, you know in your mind what Knights and Blademasters can do. Would this concept work better with one of those classes (or even a combination? Swashbuckler/Knight could be fun)? I think this is how I want to run the character. But I have a character build first and no class    Suggestions? 

Tentative Character
Tristan d'Toussaint
Male Rowaini
Swashbuckler 2/ Knight 1

Str 20 +5 
Dex 13 +1       
Con 15 +2
Int 14 +2
Wis 11 +0
Cha 16 +3

BAB +3
Int +1
AC 15 (Base 10 + 4 Armor +1 Dex)
HP 10+1d10+1d12+6 = 33
Tristan's HP (1d10+1d12+10+6=31) 

Fort +7
Ref +4
Will +2

La force des saints - Rowani Dueling Sabre +9 1d8+6 18-20/x2
Comp Longbow +5 1d8+4 20/x3

Skills 32+8+4
Appraise +8 (6+2 Int)
Diplomacy +13 (6 + 3 Cha +2 Syn SM +2 Syn KN)
Handle Animal +8 (5 + 3 Cha)
Intimidate +7 (4 + 3 Cha)
Jump +7 (2+ 5 Str)
Kn: Nobility & Royalty +7 (5+ 2 Int)
Perform +5 (2 +3 Cha)
Ride +9 (6 + 1 Dex + 2 Syn HA)
Sense Motive +6 (6 + 0 Wis)
Swim +7 (2+5 Str)

Feats 
Proficient with all martial weapons, all armour, and shields, including tower shields
Weapon Familiarity Rowaini Weapons
Combat Expertise
Imp Trip
Imp Unarmed Combat
Mounted Combat

Special Abilities:
Canny Parry
Evasion
Knight's Honor: 1st Virtue:Courage--Knight Champion Hero's Challenge

Equipment
Legendary Item: "La force des saints" Rowani Dueling Sabre +1, provides +2 to prevent disarm
MW Comp Longbow (Str +4) 800 gp
20 arrows 1 gp
MW Quicksteel Chainshirt 1,250 gp
3 Noble's outfits 225 gp
Assorted jewelry to coordiate with Noble outfits 100gp
Silver Holy Symbol (Patron Saint of Health and Heartiness) 25 gp
Signet Ring with Toussaint Crest  5gp
Sapphire pendant 250 gp with Toussaint Crest etched into the face
Light warhorse "Puissant" 150 gp
Military saddle 20 gp
174 gp




Appearance:
Tristan d'Toussaint is a huge man. Standing nearly seven feet tall and weighting nearly as much as two men, Tristan is a mountain of muscle. The d'Troussaints have always been known for their strength though, often staging competions of strength at their chateau. Tristan has long black hair with green eyes. As large as Tristan is, there is almost no fat on the man, his huge chest and arms ripple with muscle. This huge frame is fueled by enormous amounts of food and wine, the more the better. Tristan loves life, wine, women and song. He nearly always has a smile, even during combat. He fights with his strength, over-powering his oppenents. He has a strong sense of honor and fair play though and will not take advantage of an opponent unfairly.

Background:
The d'Toussaint family has lived in the small and fertile valley of Colonne du Ciel for generations. There they own a large swath of land, rich with vineyards and golden wheat. They are a noble family, well respected in Rowaini society, producing strong fighting sons, and the occasional exceptionally beautiful daughter, often sought by more powerful families. In fact the strength of the d'Toussaint's is well known throughout the valley. d'Toussaint sons have been marching to war and returning with the spoils as long as any can remember. With bountiful fields and children, the d'Toussaint family is truely blessed.

It was in this verdant land that Tristan was born. The fertile valley, always good the the d'Toussaints was doubly good to Tristan, giving him strength unheard of in the valley, rivaling that of his great-grandfather Henri d'Toussaint. It was Chevalier Henri d'Toussaint's valor and loyalty in the great war that gained him the title of Baron d'Colonne du Ciel and expanded the family lands in the valley. The d'Toussaints remember well that royal boon and have always been staunch supporters of the Throne. 

Tristan had all he could want, the finest horses, the finest tutors, both scholarly and martial. Yet d'Toussaint blood runs hot and the men do not find the bucolic life comfortable until later in life. So Tristan set out for the capital to serve in the royal musketeers. Tristan had always been taught to respect and protect the King and the Crown, for from that office eminated the power of the family and indeed Rowain itself. So while many men would have been reluctant to leave such a peaceful paradise as Colonne du Ciel, Tristan left for the excitement as well as a sense of duty.

The Royal Knights were a possibility for Tristan. But he wanted to be in a more cosmopolitan settinf for a while, and so chose to join the musketeers. Duty to the throne does not prohibit enjoying life after all and a man is not always assigned to chores. Tristan does still plan to join the knights at some point. The blood of Henri runs strongly in Tristan and the call of battle beats strongly in his heart. The Royal Knights are his next step, but for know he serves his King as his musketeer.

Tristan is well accustomed to living a life of luxury. He loves fine wine and food. He is very giving and treats his friends often when they go out. Tristan loves combat, it seems what the d'Toussaints were bred for, the drafthorses of the Rowaini nobility. In duels Tristan will often seek to use his strength to trip his opponents, putting them on the ground and demanding their surrender. Tristan also becasue quite well known back home for brawling, and his punches were rightly feared. Tristan's larves size and strength often lead others to think he is slow and stupid. Tristan allows other to think this as he can put it to his advantage at times, few who know him would consider him stupid however.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yeah, but of those that are available, 2 don't exist yet, Witch is unplayable (female only), sage makes little sense, and Troubadour.. *shrug*  leaving only swashbuckler.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I love swashbuckler, but if everyone's basically the same, it leads to the 'stepping on each others toes' concept.  To me, Swashbuckler's always been the guy that sticks out instead of the norm.



Two swashbuckles need never be the same.  You can build a more traditional rogueish swashbuckler, a more fighterest swashbuckler, a bouncy swashbuckler, a spiked chain wielding swashbuckler, you can do a lot.  I have one that in his background played Batman, and has many of the skills to continue to do so.

Troubador is a workable class as well, realy, and a Troubador/Swashbuckler would work ok.

Oh, and don't forget the impending Blademaster.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]Porthos was also big on honour, so he could make an awesome Swash/Knight.  I would do 2 in Swash (the first two) to get skills and feats and put Canny Defense up to a max of 2 if you want to use it, and then cut and run before Precise and Insightful Strike.  1 in Swash might work too.  Blademaster is more of a "Weapon Master" type character than a power player, but the Knight could be a nice synergy.  I can definitely see Porthos bellowing a challenge to the most physically powerful opponent, hoping for a one-on-one duel to see who's strongest.  Heck, he wound up in a duel with D'Artagnan at first (though they all did).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

RA, just because I have your attention here. 

Did you have any of that info I asked for on Vanessa?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2007)

For what it's worth, I'm planning a swashie.

I'm intrigued by Blademaster too. I'd like my character to be something of a prodigious swordfighter; young but gifted.

...not that that would set him apart from most RPG characters of the genre.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Sounds like a plan. Swash2/KnightX looks like it would work very well, and pick up the social skills he needs. I'll wait until you get the knight up-no rush though, I have my outline.

I was a little bummed though, I forgot about Rowaini stat adjustments. I had put the 13s in Dex and Int to get Dodge and Combat Expertise. The -2 Int kills CE, and thus Imp Disarm in the current configuration of stats. Imp Sunder doesn't work well with a rapier   

Of course the racial stats give him a 20 Str.

I assume the rapier is the de facto weapon of a gentleman?

But thanks for the input, I think that gives me a pretty solid outline to work with.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]Ah, yeah--you do get a Con bonus too.  If you bait and switch Con and Int, you only lose 1 Con (Con becomes 15), and you get 14 Int for the +2 bonus.  

The rapier is the weapon of choice for the gentleman with only the simplest of weapons training, but the Weapon Familiarity feat gets you the Rowaini Dueling Cutlass and Rowaini Dueling Sabre (or you could pay double and take two EWPs, but why would any Rowaini do that?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]

Ok, he's coming along quite nicely. I would lose two! points of Con though, he'd had an 18 adjusted now, but the 15 could be a 16 at 4th. 

But switching those two could work very well still.

I'll take a look at the Dueling weapon stats as well. That and I have no clue about Knight abilities, are they tied to any stats in particular?

But he's coming along very nicely. 

Naming conventions for Rowaini?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]You only lose 2 now that you've remembered the bonuses and penalties--from the original, you just lose 1 

Knights like Strength and Charisma for active stuff where you do things, Constitution for the whole enduring thing, which is passive, and a little bit of Wisdom too but not as much.  They usually don't need Dex or Int, though in a hybrid build with Swashbuckler, those too might be played up a bit more than for an ordinary Knight.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
He's looking very cool. I think with his stats as
Str 20
Dex 13
Con 15
Int 14
Wis 11
Cha 16

He will make a great Swash/Knight. Seeing the Knight later may be tempting to switch Int with Wis, but I really like the skill points, not to mention the feats the higher Int offers. The High Str, Con and Cha works very well for the knight it seems. The problem is trying to narrow down which skills to take   

Thanks for the help Rystil. He'll be fun to stat up the rest of the way.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]No problem!  Another thing in favour of the Int is that it's another +1 AC if he doesn't wear armour.  Mind, 13 Dex and 14 Int probably isn't good enough reason to dissuade him from Chain Shirt, so that probably won't matter.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil] I won't be wearing a chain shirt at the fancy dinner party's I will crash, nor 
In flagrante delicto with the ladies   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]True enough--and though some ladies are innocent like Constance, others can be more like DeWinter.  Fortunately, she was Athos's wife, not Porthos's [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 21, 2007)

First Roll of Stats:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=990839
_Hopeless_. Dropped the 15 to give me *8,11,11,12,13,13*

Second Roll of Stats:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=990843
Dropped the 8 to give me. *18,16,14,13,12,9*


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Well the first set was a hopeless... though the second set qualifies.

Don't even ask me where the two rolls above those came from, as I didn't roll again... something funky happened when I was tryin to look at my rolls. :\ 

So that leave me with (15, 15, 14, 14, 12, 12) when I drop the 7.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay, here's my concept... though I'm not sure I can build a character yet. 

A charming gentleman and a gambler, with a bit of a reputation as a ladies man, which just makes him more enticing to the ladies, Gabriel appears to be the epitome of a bored noble’s son, and that is likely all he would be if not for the circumstances of his early life.

His family murdered, after refusing to back down from their strong support of the crown in the face of dire threats, Gabriel was badly wounded and left for dead. Found and nursed back to health by a friend of the family, a childless nobleman who had retired to the country which he and his siblings had come to call an uncle. Fearing another attempt would be made on his life, Gabriel was kept in seclusion in his adopted uncle’s manor, and once he was able to move about again was passed off as a distant cousin who had been sent there to learn the ways of the court.

During he time of his convalescence though, Gabriel’s thoughts were on only one thing... revenge against those who killed his family and their proud name. To that end he has studied with the best swordsmen in the realm, backed by the resources of his adopted uncle, driving himself to be the best in the hopes that one day he might find those who dealt him such a terrible blow, and return the pain they have given him tenfold.

Determined to continue his family’s honourable service to the crown, even though he has kept his true identity a secret between him and his adopted uncle, Gabriel has recently joined the musketeers to fulfill that obligation. He also hopes his service will pit him against those that destroyed his family, so he may destroy them in turn and come forth to reclaim his family name... and even possibly the title and estates he’s entitled to.

Oh and Gabriel would be willing to have a lackey. 

Tentative stat assignment: Str 16, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 18.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, is there anyway for a swashbuckler to get Use Poison? I've got Vassili now as a churchman-cum-adventurer that I LIKE. Very high intelligence and charisma, points in forgery, alchemy, disguise, and various knowledges... think Eduard De Gex, from the Baroque Cycle, if you've read it.

1d20+awesome=ERROR


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

Balthazar

Musketeers Game (1d20=4) 

My concept is closest to the bored/jaded noble. Still early days though.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

He was never the fastest or the strongest. Not the best looking, nor the wisest, prone to illness... but James Priscus was cunning, skilled, and smart.  Since he was young, he had dreamed of joining, of fighting for his country.  So many people told him he couldn't, told him to take up one of the trades he showed promise in, or even become a sage.  But James was a musketeer at heart, and would be a musketeer in life, and so he watched, and trained himself, until he thought he was good enough to join.  He is still basically a child, joining at the youngest age that he could be accepted, and has experienced very little of the world, though his natural skills are extraordinary.

Stats: Str 14, Dex 15, Con 9, Int 18, Wis 11, Cha 14
(Also, I would be taking ranks in numerous skills including a few crafts/professions/performs, to account for James' quick learning and natural skill at almost everything he does.)

Also, a question : 
Is duel-wielding kosher or should I stick to a single weapon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to answer everyone in order, in one post!

Mista Collins--nice rolls.  Have any mechanical questions?

unleashed--IC continues to not like you very much.  Concept looks good

pallandrome--name approved to roll stats.  As to Poison Use, I wonder how regular Rogues or characters who don't want the Assassin PrC grab that?  It seems like the kind of thing that anybody should be able to do if they like poison.  I might allow a skill check in Craft(Poisonmaking) or perhaps Profession(Poisoner) or something to replace the flat chance of screwing up.  Also, let's use 'come' as our spelling so it doesn't look like we're trying to bypass the grandma filters.

Scotley--you're good to roll.  It looks like someone did the thing where they roll a bazillion times using the name Balthazar, but that was in January, so it clearly was someone else who liked that name.

Jemal--you forgot racial stat modifiers.  Your modified totals will be 16, 15, 11, 16, 11, 18.  The Con boost should help keep you alive.  Two-weapon fighting is most certainly allowed.  It does not interfere with Precise Strike (you can get Precise Strike with both).  The name James is basically only used in English.  Rowain has a French feel (though other parts of Tymadeau from which characters can hail allow other Romance language-type names to work too).  In France, Jacques or perhaps Gemmes would be James (James comes from Saint James, who is Jacobus or Iacobus originally, Iago in Spain, Giacomo or Jacopo in Italy, etc)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Just checked the link, hadn't originally noticed, I thought Rowaini was basically human, apparently I was wrong.  Hmm, not really a swashbuckler-y race, +2str/con, -2 int... Exact opposite of the char concept I had.  I'll try to come up with something else...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Just checked the link, hadn't originally noticed, I thought Rowaini was basically human, apparently I was wrong.  Hmm, not really a swashbuckler-y race, +2str/con, -2 int... Exact opposite of the char concept I had.  I'll try to come up with something else...



 Don't forget the +4 Cha.  Even so, I don't see how 16 Int as opposed to 18 is really a big enough deal to ruin a concept (even a single-classed Wizard can do fine with a 16 Int).  16 still would certainly make him the smart one, since everyone else also has those racial mods.  Either way, though--whatever concept works best!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

On second thought, I think I'm just gonna wish you guys luck, I've got no concepts that I haven't allready played that would work with the available race/gender/class options.  I'll look you up if the pirates/library starts.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

*Balthazar*

Stats for Musketeer game. (4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11) 

Looks like 17, 14, 13, 11, 11, 9, 9 If I understand correctly I can drop the 17 and not have a number over 14 and thus make him hopeless. If I'm wrong, I could no doubt do something with this set, but I wouldn't describe it as larger than life. 

Okay, I think I have a winner with the second attempt.

Musketeer game second attempt. (4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15) 

15, 15, 15, 15, 13, 10 

I'll spend a little time with the setting info and see what I can do. Sounds like a fun group so far.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't forget the +4 Cha.  Even so, I don't see how 16 Int as opposed to 18 is really a big enough deal to ruin a concept (even a single-classed Wizard can do fine with a 16 Int).  16 still would certainly make him the smart one, since everyone else also has those racial mods.  Either way, though--whatever concept works best!




that's not the point, that concept was based around "i'm not strong, dextrous, wis, or charismatic, but I'm smart".  With -2 int and +2 str/con/+4cha, it just doesn't work.  When your big point is "I'm smart but nothing else", having Bonuses to everything and a penalty to int... well, it's kinda like Illithid porn.  Possible, but not very fun to watch.  

Besides, you've got plenty of people more interested.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> that's not the point, that concept was based around "i'm not strong, dextrous, wis, or charismatic, but I'm smart".  With -2 int and +2 str/con/+4cha, it just doesn't work.  When your big point is "I'm smart but nothing else", having Bonuses to everything and a penalty to int... well, it's kinda like Illithid porn.  Possible, but not very fun to watch.
> 
> Besides, you've got plenty of people more interested.



 Ah, I see.  The concept was in the low stats.  Alrighty then.  It's true that there's a bunch of contenders here, and I'm going to have to cut anyway to get the final team.  Good gaming, and I'll see you when (not if--I did promise the second place game that I'd run it in a month or so) Pirates starts recruiting.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  The concept was in the low stats.  Alrighty then.  It's true that there's a bunch of contenders here, and I'm going to have to cut anyway to get the final team.  Good gaming, and I'll see you when (not if--I did promise the second place game that I'd run it in a month or so) Pirates starts recruiting.




Yar, and good luck to all of ye scurvy dogs.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

I understand your delima Jemal, I'm feeling it with my concept as well. I didn't have an especially high number handy to start with. I just decided that hey, 13 is pretty smart for a Rowaini and Balthazar sees himself as a freakin' genus even if he'd be an also ran in most other places.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's my concept so far. I have a few rules questions to follow. Let me know if this works for the world. He'll be the dry staightman among the Musketeers. I decided it would be fun to play against type just a bit. Suggestions are welcome.

Balthazar Bruyere 14th Baronet of Champney 

Male Rowaini Musketeer
Swashbuckler 2/Sage1

Str. 17 (+2 Race)
Dex. 15 
Con. 12 (+2 Race)
Int. 13 (-2 Race)
Wis. 15 
Cha. 17 (+4 Race)

Hp: 10+1d6+1d10+6Con
Age: 42
Appearance: Ruddy Auburn Hair worn short with an impressive waxed handlebar mustache, but clean shaven chin. Somewhat watery gray eyes. Tall and well build if a bit thin. 

History/Background: Balthazar was born into a minor noble family with a fair sized, but poor lowland holding. The lands are mostly fen and bog covered in scrub. In addition to the poor land he was born with one other handicap, his sister Yvette. She was born with a large red-wine birthmark covering much of her face and neck. Like her brother she is thin and thus not as buxom as the accepted standard of Rowaini beauty demands. Between his bookish son and unattractive daughter Balthazar’s sire Nicolas drank  himself into an early grave. When he was alive, Nicolas forced his son to take proper martial training, but he preferred other studies and pursued a host of academic study. Though he found his attention wandered from topic to topic and he never took letters in a specialty that might have afforded him a career. At home his sister aged into spinsterhood with nary a suitor in sight. His elderly mother and sister occupy the gloomy manse on the fen, while Balthazar sought his fortune in the Musketeers. He has thrown himself into the role and with age has become more disciplined. While he holds the noble title his mother and sister attend to most of the duties leaving Balthazar free to ‘play soldier.’ 

Personality/Appearance: Balthazar cuts a reasonably impressive figure in his Musketeer’s uniform, which he keeps spotless and carefully pressed if not particularly ornamented. He is tall and well built with the lean body of a fencer or dancer. His reddish-auburn hair is neatly clipped weekly and he maintains his waxed handlebar mustache with precision. His weapons are of fine quality and well maintained, but no unnecessary adornments. 

Just before joining the Musketeer’s several years ago, Balthazar became enamored with a philosophy of moderation and precision. While not exactly acetic or even stoic the school of thought encourages moderation in all things and simple perfection. Unnecessary clutter or decoration is vanity to be avoided. He fights with an economy of motion and maintains a careful daily ritual of exercise and diet. He has a strong air of ‘been there, done that’ and tends to categorize the extremes of carousing, drinking or fighting of his fellow Musketeers as vanity. This does not keep him from drinking, whoring or fighting, but he does it in a way that suggests it is part of his regimen of self-development. He pursues women not for the thrill or pleasure, but because seduction is just another skill that must be maintained with practice. He tries to be an example for others and often offers unwelcome advice on the evils of excess. For all that there is a certain charm about him and he is an attractive fellow. He values loyalty highly and is a strong friend to a fault. One peculiarity of his philosophy is that Balthazar is his belief that carrying a weapon about ready for use is unnecessary vanity. He never draws steel until his is ready to swing. He considers walking about with a naked blade tantamount to walking about with naked manhood on display. He uses his powers of magic sparingly as befits his philosophy, but when he does use them he attempts to get the maximum benefit from them. He is more generous with his knowledge and his eagerness to share said knowledge sometimes annoys his fellows.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

What weapons and armor (if any) profiencies are available to Swashbucklers and Sages?

How exactly does the Precise Strike work? Does one have to take the Weapon Finesse feat or does it just work with weapons that you could finesse? 

How do the Words of Lore work with Armor? In particular are they subject to spell failure? 

Do Rowaini get human feat and skill bonuses?

Also, any chance of taking Balthazar's proscription against carry around weapons as a flaw for which he would take the quickdraw feat? I'd even be willing to take a -1 on initiative.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> What weapons and armor (if any) profiencies are available to Swashbucklers and Sages?
> 
> How exactly does the Precise Strike work? Does one have to take the Weapon Finesse feat or does it just work with weapons that you could finesse?
> 
> ...



 Hmm...how did he take a level in Sage?  As I mentioned upstream in pallandrome's query, that class is generally only available to Byblans (some of the worlds have multiple races where one or more races have proprietary classes) or _maybe_ Rowaini who are on their way to Ascending (Byblans expand their numbers by allowing others to Ascend into Byblans) and are extremely involved with the Byblans and not with Rowaini affairs.

Are the Swashbuckler proficiencies not in the class compendium? (not the post in the thread, but the .zip file).  I think they get all martial weapons, plus light armour, but check the file.

Precise Strike only works while using Weapon Finesse.

Rowaini do not get the human feat and skill bonuses (but see below)

I don't generally allow flaws or traits, and not walking with a weapon out to gain the Quickdraw feat seems overpowered for a trait anyway (since the Quickdraw feat negates all possible penalties of not walking around with a weapon out that I can think of).  Sometimes I have very specific allowable trade-offs for backgrounds that are somewhat like traits.  As I mentioned upthread, many commoners have the human skill bonus and feat in place of the +4 racial bonus to Charisma, which is an allowable trade-off (someone who wanted to use this and still be semi-involved with the nobility could be a bastard).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

> Here's my concept so far. I have a few rules questions to follow. Let me know if this works for the world. He'll be the dry staightman among the Musketeers. I decided it would be fun to play against type just a bit. Suggestions are welcome.




A dry straight man can always be fun if paired with flamboyant partners.  Answers to most of the questions above!  Oh, and if you want to emphasise a dancer-like straight man, the as-yet-unwritten Blademaster class might be something to look at over (or in combination with) the Swashbuckler.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

The version of the zip I got from the post says "As ???" under profiencies. Do you have a link to more current versions? Drat! I missed that bit about sages in the other post. Sounds like blademaster rather than bookworm may have to be my choice. I agree a straight trade of no drawn weapon for quickdraw is unbalanced and that's why I suggested the penalty of -1 on initiative, but it is no big deal. As you say quickdraw largely negates the penalty except for certain cases where he wouldn't be threatening or if he got swallowed whole. I plan to carry the quirk forward even without the bonus feat. 

I'd love to see the blademaster and adjust the back story appropriately to take out the Sage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The version of the zip I got from the post says "As ???" under profiencies. Do you have a link to more current versions? Drat! I missed that bit about sages in the other post. Sounds like blademaster rather than bookworm may have to be my choice. I agree a straight trade of no drawn weapon for quickdraw is unbalanced and that's why I suggested the penalty of -1 on initiative, but it is no big deal. As you say quickdraw largely negates the penalty except for certain cases where he wouldn't be threatening or if he got swallowed whole. I plan to carry the quirk forward even without the bonus feat.
> 
> I'd love to see the blademaster and adjust the back story appropriately to take out the Sage.



 Drat, that's the most recent version then   Okay, Swashbucklers are proficient with all martial weapons and light armour, but not shields.

It seems like an interesting quirk, though probably in many cases (social settings, on the street, etc), the others will also have weapon sheathed to begin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

People waiting for Blademaster or Knight, my plan is to convince myself to finish extra work tonight by allowing myself free time to write one of the two classes if I finish a large enough quota.  I'm waffling, so supporters of Knight or Blademaster can try to convince me which one I should write first (and of course, if I don't finish enough work, I may be able to write neither).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2007)

*BLADEMASTER*​


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll quit posting and leave you to your work then. I'd like to encourage you to consider the blademaster first, please please please? Afterall you did shoot down my sage concept and my flaw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'll quit posting and leave you to your work then. I'd like to encourage you to consider the blademaster first, please please please? Afterall you did shoot down my sage concept and my flaw.



 I'm posting while stuff loads and runs--that's sometimes why my posts tend to be short and punctuated.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah the joys of multi-tasking!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

Knight!​


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, Rogue   A single dip in Rogue for a Swashbuckler isn't too bad if you absolutely have to play a trapfinding scoundrel (not sure why in a Musketeers game though).




That's why Musketeer have lackey  It could be a possibility for me to be a Rogue too.

If RA is till willing to have a 'commoner' in his game and someone want a lackey, I'm ready to build it, but if no one see fit to have a lackey, I'll just pull down this game.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Velmont, my character might well have a lackey. I hadn't really put him together with that in mind, but I'd be willing to work with you on it. Of course he might be a bit too stodgy for your taste. I won't be offended if you find someone better.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2007)

My musketeer would definitely have a lackey. I'd be fun to work for! I'd even let you talk. (if you'll remember Athos' lackey didn't speak but rarely)


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

RA:

Let me know when you go Pirate.  I could be interested in that.

That another Rowaini game though?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2007)

As of right now I don't have any mechanic questions. I am going to fully look over everything tomorrow and post a more in depth concept for you to look over.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Drat, that's the most recent version then   Okay, Swashbucklers are proficient with all martial weapons and light armour, but not shields.
> 
> It seems like an interesting quirk, though probably in many cases (social settings, on the street, etc), the others will also have weapon sheathed to begin.



Oops, I must have missed putting that in in my last update, as the Swashbuckler I have here has the weapon/armour proficiencies.  

Fixed now, with all the latest versions... just to make sure!


----------



## unleashed (Apr 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> That's why Musketeer have lackey  It could be a possibility for me to be a Rogue too.
> 
> If RA is till willing to have a 'commoner' in his game and someone want a lackey, I'm ready to build it, but if no one see fit to have a lackey, I'll just pull down this game.



Well, I did post Gabriel would be willing to have a lackey at the bottom of my concept back up the page a little (post #88).


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

can't get away with a spelljamming gaming without me posting a character   I'm not certain about class yet, so I've not got a concept in mind, though a few things are brewing.

3 musketeers!
Rolled under Erekose13.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

You're good to roll stats then Erekose!  (And technically, there will not be any Spelljamming involved here )


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> can't get away with a spelljamming gaming without me posting a character   I'm not certain about class yet, so I've not got a concept in mind, though a few things are brewing.
> 
> 3 musketeers!
> Rolled under Erekose13.



Nice 17

(BTW, if he knows your account, you're all good.  I use Bront, and haven't initialized it since the first time).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nice 17
> 
> (BTW, if he knows your account, you're all good.  I use Bront, and haven't initialized it since the first time).



 Technically, I still do like people to say that they are using the same one as always (and specify the name) before rolling stats.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if I should try something for this (now that I said I wouldn't...)  I am bored...


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Technically, I still do like people to say that they are using the same one as always (and specify the name) before rolling stats.



True, you know me to only use Bront at this point though.  Which is more for my sanity (what's left of it) than anything.

Did you finish blademaster yet?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can never remember which one I use to roll stats for RA's games, so I thought it best to wait out the 2 minutes till he replied


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

rolls 

not bad, not great though:
8,15,12,11,11,11,17 
or rather its gotta be one of the worst possible rolls. I've got just at the +2 mark...

17, 15, 12, 11, 11, 11 it'll be then.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe you can toss it if you ditch the 17 instead of the 8...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> True, you know me to only use Bront at this point though.  Which is more for my sanity (what's left of it) than anything.
> 
> Did you finish blademaster yet?



 Haven't started yet.  I finished one entire lab, some research and source gathering, and a monologue.  Now I need to grade papers (all those handed in on time, not counting the late ones).  That was my goal for this awake cycle, and if I achieve it, I can do the late papers tomorrow along with my paper rewrite.  That leaves Monday to finish my research for Tuesday, which leaves Tuesday to grade papers and write my position response for Wednesday, leaving Wednesday to compile and create an interactive timeline for Thursday.  After that, I'm free except for the whole constantly-looming thesis thing.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats still 15,12,11,11,11,8 = net bonus of +2 and at least one 14+


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I believe you can toss it if you ditch the 17 instead of the 8...



 Bront is off by +1


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> rolls
> 
> not bad, not great though:
> 8,15,12,11,11,11,17
> ...



 Wow, you have almost exactly the same stats as Velmont.  The only difference is that yours is better because you have 17 and 12 instead of 16 and 13, but the bonuses are identical and all the other stats are the same


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll toss my hat in the ring, becuase I can!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992577

 [6,4,3] = (13)
 [5,5,4] = (14)
 [5,5,3] = (13)
 [6,5,4] = (15)
 [6,5,3] = (14)
 [6,5,5] = (16)
 [6,6,1] = (13)

So, 16, 15, 14, 14, 13, 13, 13.  How... average.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

well provided the character is chosen and makes it to fourth I'd be a step ahead! LOL


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll toss my hat in the ring, becuase I can!
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992577
> 
> ...



 Uhhh, that's not average   Technically 12 is average on 4d6.drop.  Thus, every single one of those is above average   No 18s or anything, but that's still an extremely nice set.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Is the Jester Written up yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Nope.  And nobody told me to write it in big red letters, so I think it's losing  (Actually, I don't think anybody has asked after it at all yet, that I recall)


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

What's it kinda like?  it might fit.  Troubador was ok... but not quite what I was looking for.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

How open are you to having a non-Rowaini or a Rowaini who has picked up other classes having been spelljamming pre-game?


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

The first is a No I'm very sure (I suggested one already)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> What's it kinda like?  it might fit.  Troubador was ok... but not quite what I was looking for.



 A trickster, jokester, and master of insults, the Jester's sharp wit is her greatest weapon.  Some Jesters are master manipulators in court, subtly or not-so-subtly influencing opinion and pitting former allies against each other.  Others use their talents to fight dirty in more ways than one, using the distraction from demoralising insults and cutting puns to land a sneaky blow.  It's kinda like Rogue/Bard, but it also deals in debuffs.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, sounds like fun 

But sounds unsimple to writeup.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> How open are you to having a non-Rowaini or a Rowaini who has picked up other classes having been spelljamming pre-game?



 No non-Rowaini (they won't even take Rowaini females, let alone non-Rowaini), and I'd strongly discourage non-Rowaini classes, but I'm open to listening to ideas with the understanding that I'll probably say no.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Toubador spell list is bard list, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Toubador spell list is bard list, right?



 Yes.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=RA]Can a Troubador use Dance instead of song for the bardic music stuff?  I was thinking perhaps of a character who's so smooth, he does everything almost like a dance.  It would also be a different way to activate the abilities without him going around everywhere and singing.

On a side note, how are you uspposed to use Intimidation of the Vistas to hide if you're making noise?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Bront]I believe that dance can activate the normal bardic music stuff, but not the three special Troubadour powers which require music.  Hiding would be best with Lingering Song--you get at least a minute after you stop.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Lingering song is in what book?

Song of the Heart from ECS an ok feat?


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Lingering song is in what book?



Found it, and it only works on the inspires, so the Hide is fairly worthless


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]Any chance you'd allow Flaws?  I had an interesting thought.

The character I'm thinking of is a good, stout lad, with a strong personality, good looks, a dedicated heart, and a sound, if perhaps not too quick, mind.  However, he is truely starcrossed.  He's not a womanizer per say, because that would involve actualy getting them and treating them poorly.  This poor young lad instead falls in love easily, almost at the drop of the hat, with almost any woman he sees or must interact with.  His demeanor quickly turns meak, he stumbles on words, and is putty in the hands of one who wishes it.

Basicly, I was hoping for some negitive to some of his social skills involving women (-2 to all social skills directly involving a women) and a will save penalty (-2) vs woman, but to get some feat or something out of it.  Not sure if that's too nasty, and I could see him eventualy growing out of it.  Perhaps instead, give him some bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Disguise to blend in or be otherwise Innocuous, which would go away at some point when the flaw went away.

I think it'd be fun, and different.  I guess I don't need the mechanical aspect of it, but it would be kinda cool to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Bront]I'd say just roleplay it and not put a mechanical penalty on it--that way you can feel free to have him grow and evolve without feeling you aren't allowed to change it or you'd lose a feat.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=RA]Sorite.  I thought the feat thing worked well on the RP thing actualy, but no biggie, and probably simplet.

Musketeer HD (1d10=10, 1d10=6) btw.

Any ideas on the hiding with song thing?  It realy doesn't work too well as far as I can tell.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Bront]Which hiding with song thing--do you mean the bonus to Hide checks from Recollections?  No, you must mean something else.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=RA]Intimations of the Vistas: The Troubadour can evoke effects with her music based on her Favoured Terrain.  The effect varies based on Favoured Terrain.

Urban
[Not In Urban Area]--briefly interweaves an intimation of the hustle and bustle of the city, causing the obvious to blend in. Use as an Immediate Action to Hide in Plain Sight until the end of your next round.
[In Urban Area]--as above, but you become Invisible.


Less than usefull if you have to sing while doing so.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Monies, how are monies working here?

(Note, for those not familiar, monies are far from standard depending on what planet you're on).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Bront]Oh you mean _those_.  It's an immediate action, so you just start it with a brief instantaneous bit of music.  The music then interweaves the hustle and bustle of the city and distracts the opponent as if there were shadows and crowds and such around.  You don't keep singing[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Monies, how are monies working here?
> 
> (Note, for those not familiar, monies are far from standard depending on what planet you're on).



 As I mentioned when asked earlier, I'm going to deal with that individually once I decide on characters.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool, and Cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay, I need to get to sleep.  Looks like I failed to meet my quota for the Blademaster.  We'll see if I can succeed tomorrow at catching up on all the grading + revising the paper.  I bet I can squeeze in the Blademaster tomorrow.  In the meantime, enjoy this teaser of the Knight:

The Knight has seven aspects of Knightly honour, but not every Knight follows each aspects equally.  Each Knight will eventually gain powers from five of the aspects, though many Knights follow all seven.  Each Knight has one primary aspect (her first aspect) which helps determine what she considers most important in a moral dilemma between various aspects of honour, and Knights gain unique abilities in their primary aspect that no other Knights can gain.  A Knight may choose to have a Heroic Flaw, which means they ignore one aspect of honour, giving a reasonable explanation for it (e.g. the gruff knight with no time for Courtesy, the pragmatist with no place for Piety, etc).  This aspect of honour acts as if it does not exist, so she cannot be penalised for ignoring it, and it will not affect her average honour score.  A Knight may choose a second aspect of honour to ignore, but in this case it is a Notorious Flaw--unlike the Heroic Flaw, failures of the Notorious Flaw are penalised as normal, but the Notorious Flaw never counts lower than 0 for the purposes of average honour, even if it goes negative.  Needless to say, the Knight who chooses to take advantage of these flaws will choose the aspects that aren't among the five keyed to abilities she plans on gaining.

The names of the types of Knight and their key honour aspect are as follows:

Loyalty--Royal Knight
Justice--Knight Justiciar
Charity--Knight Hospitaler
Defense--Knight Protector
Courage--Knight Champion
Courtesy--Courtly Gallant
Piety---Knight Paladin


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=Shayuri]Let me know.  You can also drop me an e-mail or PM[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Brice Fortimide
[B]Class:[/B] Troubador 3
[B]Race:[/B] Rowaini
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3	[B]Level:[/B] 3	[B]XP[/B]: 4340 / 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 29 (3d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	[B]Craft Points:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 15
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] -%

[B]	Total	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	16	10	+4	+1	+0	+0	+0	+1
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	3	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+4	3	+1	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+5	3	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Greatsword		+7	2d6+4	19-20/x2	------
Dagger			+6(4)	1d4+3	19-20/x2	 10 ft
Comp Longbow		+5	1d8+3	 20/x3		110 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Rowaini, Bablyn

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[u]Rowaini Racial Abilities[/u]
- Legendary Item
- +3 to Craft checks
[u]Troubadour Abilities[/u]
- Bardic Music (3/day)
-- Counter Song
-- Fascinate (Will Save DC = Perform Check)
-- Inspire Courage (+2 Morale bonus to Attack, DMG, and Save vs Charm/Fear)
- Favored Terrain: Bonus to Skills, Saves, and 1/2 dodge
-- Intimations of the Vistas: Musical Terrain effects.
-- Urban: +2, Hide in Plain Sight or Invisibility
- +10' Movement in Favored Terrain

[B]Feats: [/B] 
 1 - Power Attack
 3 - Song of the Heart - +1 to all Inspire Bonuses.

[B]Spells[/B] (Save DC 15 + spell level: 0 - 3 1st - 3
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Mending, Mage Hand;
	1st - Cure Light Wounds, Charm Person, Hideous Laughter;

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Bluff		+10	5	+5	
Concentration	+5	3	+2
Diplomacy	+15	4	+5	+6
Disguise	+9	2	+5	+2
Gather Info	+7	2	+5	
Intimidate	+9	2	+5	+2
KN: Arcana	+2	1	+1	
KN: Local	+2	1	+1
KN: History	+2	1	+1	
KN: Nobility	+6	5	+1	
KN: Religion	+2	1	+1	
Listen		+4	2	+2	
Perform:Sing	+13	6	+5	+2	
Sense Motive	+7	5	+2	
Spot		+4	2	+2	
[B]Notes:[/B]
+3 to all charisma skill uses in the eyes of Ladies

[B]Equipment:			Cost	Weight[/B]
Mother's Heartstone Locket	-	-
MW Greatsword /w Heartstone	400	8
Noble Outfit			75	
-Quicksteel Chain Shirt		1100	25
Disguise Kit			50	8
MW Comp Longbow Str +3		700	3
-Arrows (20)			1	3
Signet Ring			5	
Silver Holy Symbol		25	1

Backpack			2	2
-Bottle of Fine Wine		10	1.5
-Masterwork Manacles		50	2
-Pitch Pipe			5	
-Potion of Cure Light (2)	100	
-Smokestick (4)			80	2
-Sunrod (4)			8	4
-Tanglefoot Bag			50	4

Residence
-Noble Outfit			75	
-Noble Outfit			75	
-Jewelry			100	(For special occasions)
[B]Total Weight:[/B]63.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 88gp 9sp 10cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 76	153	230	460	1150

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 137
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:*
Brice is a fairly average looking lad of smaller stature and build.  He is in good shape, which gives him a fair enough build and makes him attractive enough, but there is little particularly notable about the brown haired, green eyed man beyond the large sword he usually carries on his back.

*Personality:*
Brice is strong willed, level headed, proper, well spoken and confident.  At least, he is when women are not involved.  When around women, most particularly in dealing with them, he becomes star crossed, and can not help but fall for them.  He begins to stammer, becomes insecure, can hardly string two sentences together, or sometimes simply fades into the background.

*Background:*
Brice was born to Jean and Cosette Fortimide, their third son and child (Mathis and Sacha being the other two, in order of birth).  Jean was an upstanding member of the Musketeers, and Cosette, a lesser daughter of a minor noble family.  Jean was a master swordsman, skilled with the greatsword, and quite skilled in the maneuvering in the courts.  He had a fine reputation as a man of the king and a musketeer, and with three healthy sons and a lovely wife, things looked promising at home as well.

Jean, being a bit of a ladies man, had an on again off again fling with a married noblewoman, Emeline DeLosera.  Emeline felt it was more than a passing fling, and had ambitions beyond her status as well as her gender.  It was fate that Brice fell ill that morning, and was left by Cosette under the care of a midwife as she traveled with her other sons to see her father.  Jean was in Emeline’s arms when Cosette’s carriage was attacked, and the she was brutalized and raped before everyone in the carriage was killed.

Despite his indescressions, Jean loved Cosette dearly, and her death took him hard.  Harder still when he learned of Emeline’s plot when he foiled an assassination plot against her husband, also orchestrated by her.  Jean left the Musketeers, still in good standing, and went to concentrate on holding on to the one think he had left of his love, his son Brice.  Jean, however, would never touch nor eye another woman again, feeling he had betrayed his love more than enough already.

Brice was a mere lad of 5 when this all transpired, knew very little of his mother.  His father, still in need of a living, turned his court skills towards being a merchant, and built a reputable trading business for himself, dealing with many of the court’s finer thing, and a favorable supplier of many noble families.  Brice learned to work the courts and people from his father, and he also learned his father’s skill for the Greatsword, for no son of Jeans would be a slouch in a duel.

Brice also developed a unique voice, one that turned heads and earned him a reputation as a performer.  He had range few men could match, and near perfect pitch and tone.  Indeed, his voice had a near mystical quality, and Jean, no slouch with a flute, often accompanied his son when he chose to perform.  Jean was proudest of his son when he sang, and Brice’s few memories of his mother singing inspired him to keep practicing, to come closer to her.

Jean taught his son what he could, imparting his morals, skills, and loyalty to the king to Brice.  However, Jean’s avoidance of women rubbed off on Brice as well.  Having never observed a proper loving relationship up close, nor seen his father even look at another woman, Brice found it hard dealing with the fairer sex.  Indeed, upon spotting one, it sent his heart aflutter, his heart pumping, his mind racing, and his body yearning.  Indeed, Brice falls hard and fast for just about anything feminine that would give him the time of day.  The confident young man he’d become quickly melted away into a quivering mass of nerves.  

Often content to hide in the background when he could, he would often stammer, blush, or otherwise stumble over himself around women.  Love came and went easily with him, and it was more than just the lust of spying a woman.  He was putty in the hands of a woman who wished him to be.  As a gentleman and a sweet, upstanding boy, he found himself always the friend, and never the lover, and that bothered him not one bit, for as long as the women were happy, he was happy.  And his feelings of love, well, he had neither the confidence to act or speak of them, nor the knowledge to do so if he could get the courage.

As Brice became old enough to fend for himself, he sought out the Musketeers, to join and serve like his father did, for the good of the King and the country.  Among the ranks of men he was safe from his problems with women, or so perhaps he’d hoped, and with his father’s sword and his mother’s locket, he was off to make a name for himself, and make his father proud.

*Other Stuff*
Blessed by The Patron Saint of Lady's Men: +3 to all charisma skill uses in the eyes of Ladies

legendary Item: Mother's Heartstone Locket:  This locket is an Amulet of Protection +1 that also gives Brice a +2 bonus to Perform(Sing)

[sblock=Advancement]
[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow.

4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=6, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=5 

Yeah, so I'll be rerolling. Sheesh, how do I always suck so much at rolling stats for your games Rystil?

4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14 

MUCH better. That puts me (after racials and all that mess) at...

Str  15
Dex 14
Con 17
Int  14
Wis 12
Cha 18


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> A charming gentleman and a gambler, with a bit of a reputation as a ladies man, which just makes him more enticing to the ladies, Gabriel appears to be the epitome of a bored noble’s son, and that is likely all he would be if not for the circumstances of his early life.




Now that gives me ideas... how much gambler will he be? And is he the kind of man who like cheating?   

As Bront want to do a Troubadour, I'll play a Rogue, so I'll be the one with trap finding. After all, isn't the role of a lackey to disable the traps (or get killed by the trap instead of his master  )


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A trickster, jokester, and master of insults, the Jester's sharp wit is her greatest weapon.  Some Jesters are master manipulators in court, subtly or not-so-subtly influencing opinion and pitting former allies against each other.  Others use their talents to fight dirty in more ways than one, using the distraction from demoralizing insults and cutting puns to land a sneaky blow.  It's kinda like Rogue/Bard, but it also deals in debuffs.




Sounds like the perfect class for the angle I am going with for Armand d'Angello. As someone who thrives on chasing woman (preferably those that are tough too chase; like another Noble's wife), manipulation is a strong trait Armand is going to have. If this doesn't get written up, I can easily make the Swashbuckler work also.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Now that gives me ideas... how much gambler will he be? And is he the kind of man who like cheating?
> 
> As Bront want to do a Troubadour, I'll play a Rogue, so I'll be the one with trap finding. After all, isn't the role of a lackey to disable the traps (or get killed by the trap instead of his master  )



My guess is that, if you asked, you could probably take Trapfinding as a Feat since it's not a normal feat instead of taking a Rogue level.  Jester MIGHT have trap finding (I could see laying traps as a joke/prank).

RA: I know you use the 1.5x version of 2 handed Power Attack.  (as opposed to the 2x multiplier)  Does that round with strength?  So if I've got a +3 strenght bonus and took a -1 penalty to hit, would I be at +6 to damage?


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> My guess is that, if you asked, you could probably take Trapfinding as a Feat since it's not a normal feat instead of taking a Rogue level.  Jester MIGHT have trap finding (I could see laying traps as a joke/prank).
> 
> RA: I know you use the 1.5x version of 2 handed Power Attack.  (as opposed to the 2x multiplier)  Does that round with strength?  So if I've got a +3 strenght bonus and took a -1 penalty to hit, would I be at +6 to damage?




No, I wasn't thinking of taking a Rogue level, I was thinking of being a Rogue purely and simply. I've played many Roague, Rinaldo being one of my best success as a merchant. But I was thinking Hyancinthe could have been a gambler which have lost too much to Grabriel and would now be in his work to pay back his debt.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

My guess is you round down on fractional numbers, rather than up.


----------



## Bront (Apr 23, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> My guess is you round down on fractional numbers, rather than up.



That wasn't rounding down or up, it was adding 2 fractions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> My guess is you round down on fractional numbers, rather than up.



 Correct, and you round down separately before adding, so that would be +5.  For a two-handed weapon, even amounts of Power Attack are thus advisable.


----------



## Bront (Apr 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Correct, and you round down separately before adding, so that would be +5.  For a two-handed weapon, even amounts of Power Attack are thus advisable.



Bah, that sucks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, that sucks



 It's the rules.  If you shoot two fireballs (one Quickened) and they both get saved with a half point left, you don't get to add those together either.  In the end, it results in one point of damage per attack, so it isn't too big a deal.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> But I was thinking Hyancinthe could have been a gambler which have lost too much to Grabriel and would now be in his work to pay back his debt.




*Unleashed*: What do you think of that? And as to have a Roague as you lackey? Most probably, he will have such skill to disarm traps and lock, Profession gambling and all that it is needed to cheat in games.


----------



## Bront (Apr 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's the rules.  If you shoot two fireballs (one Quickened) and they both get saved with a half point left, you don't get to add those together either.  In the end, it results in one point of damage per attack, so it isn't too big a deal.



Yeah, I figured you might have been nice about it since you're doing the 1/2 rule though, since you kinda get screwed with an odd strength bonus.

I could always adjust the stats to raise strength... but nah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Unleashed*: What do you think of that? And as to have a Roague as you lackey? Most probably, he will have such skill to disarm traps and lock, Profession gambling and all that it is needed to cheat in games.



 I'd give him social Rogue skills too so he can help with PR and also to keep him more relevant (I'm not seeing this game as huge on traps and dungeon crawls through traditional dungeons).  Especially if unleashed is a Blademaster, having someone who can help him with those skills could be useful (others will have them, of course, but may be using them on their own ).


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Now that gives me ideas... how much gambler will he be? And is he the kind of man who like cheating?
> 
> As Bront want to do a Troubadour, I'll play a Rogue, so I'll be the one with trap finding. After all, isn't the role of a lackey to disable the traps (or get killed by the trap instead of his master  )





			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> No, I wasn't thinking of taking a Rogue level, I was thinking of being a Rogue purely and simply. I've played many Roague, Rinaldo being one of my best success as a merchant. But I was thinking Hyancinthe could have been a gambler which have lost too much to Grabriel and would now be in his work to pay back his debt.



Hmm, I was thinking Gabriel might have caught him cheating, though owing him money works too.   Instead of killing him for the slight, he's taken the Rogue on as a lackey as he can use the skills of such a man in his quest for revenge.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd give him social Rogue skills too so he can help with PR and also to keep him more relevant (I'm not seeing this game as huge on traps and dungeon crawls through traditional dungeons).  Especially if unleashed is a Blademaster, having someone who can help him with those skills could be useful (others will have them, of course, but may be using them on their own ).



Yeah, the need for social skills will vary, depending on where I go with class. What is Blademaster a combination of Rystil, if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd give him social Rogue skills too so he can help with PR and also to keep him more relevant (I'm not seeing this game as huge on traps and dungeon crawls through traditional dungeons).  Especially if unleashed is a Blademaster, having someone who can help him with those skills could be useful (others will have them, of course, but may be using them on their own ).




Poker = Bluff + Sense Motive.

It's sure he will have some social skills, maybe more... the big problem will be to choose between +4 Cha or +1 sp per level... The -2 Int hurt... or maybe he could be from another place, but I think Rowani is not a bad choice either.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 23, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil] 
Rystil,
A few questions as I develop a background. Is it common, and should I pursue, for musketeers to use a nom de guerre to protect honor, family wealth? 

And would a knight even use one? 

I am limited without the knight write-up, no pressure. It'll come eventually, but I will wait to finalize some details until then.

Are there any feats available outside the SRD? I was considering taking Improved unarmed combat. Porthos was well know to pop a man atop his head and kill him.

The dueling weapons you mentioned earlier, are they medium weapons then (rather than light?) I am trying to figure out, form all the cool feats, which way to go. Disarm, Sunder, WF, IUC, Improved Grapple.

Post 73 has an early outline of the character and background, if you have a chance you can take a look and see how he's coming.

Will be be starting as musketeers? Or joining soon? What city will we be starting in? I know that this may all be up in the air (and more than likely not the same for any two of us), just trying to put together a cohesive background.

Any additional Tymadeau geography, history, place names or proper nouns to help with writing?

Thanks again

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]@Nom de Guerre, probably not.  Being in the Musketeers is an honour--it's not like the Scarlet Pimpernel 

Feats are on an ask-me basis.  There are many books I allow in usual games, but these gestalt classes can unbalance certain choices sometimes, particularly multiclass aid feats (Complete Adventurer, I'm looking at you).  I'm fairly likely to allow feats, but ask specifically for each one.

The weapons are in the compilation.  Off-hand, I believe the Sabre is one-handed 1d8 18-20/x2 and Cutlass is light 1d6 18-20/x2.  

Background will vary based on character, but everyone will be a member of the Musketeers, whether they just joined the day before or are a grizzled veteran (both perfectly possible).  I can't commit to a placename because I'm a wuss and am contemplating accepting two groups after seeing so many good ideas, and if I do, you'll be two different squads in the same shared world operating in different parts of the country. [/sBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 23, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Cool. I was checking since Athos, Porthos and Aramis were all false names.........

Can I assume at least that it is _His _ Majesties Royal Musketeers?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]@Aliases--it's true, and some do use them.  It depends on if they want their Musketeer exploits connected to them or not.

Yes, this is _His_ Majesty's Royal Musketeers[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

Blademaster!

[SBLOCK=Blademaster]
	
	



```
The Blademaster

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +2     +0      Bonus Feat, Weapon Focus(Mastered Blade),
                                         Mastered Blade
+2                +3      +3     +0      Bonus Feat
+3                +3      +3     +1      Weapon Specialisation(Mastered Blade)
+4                +4      +4     +1      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +4     +1      Flurry of Blades, Improved Critical(Mastered Blade)
+6/+1             +5      +5     +2      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +5     +2      Greater Weapon Focus(Mastered Blade)
+8/+3             +6      +6     +2      Bonus Feat, Melee Weapon Mastery(All Blades)
+9/+4             +6      +6     +3      Blademaster's Edge(Mastered Blade)
+10/+5            +7      +7     +3      Bonus Feat
+11/+6/+1         +7      +7     +3      Greater Weapon Specialisation(Mastered Blade)
+12/+7/+2         +8      +8     +4      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +8     +4      Superior Critical(Mastered Blade)
+14/+9/+4         +9      +9     +4      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +9     +5      Greater Flurry of Blades, Augmented Critical(Mastered Blade)
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +10    +5      Bonus Feat
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +10    +5      Weapon Supremacy(Mastered Blade)
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +11    +6      Bonus Feat, Mercurial Barrage
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +11    +6      Eternal Flurry of Blades
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +12    +6      Bonus Feat, Blade Apotheosis

Hit Dice: d8

Proficient with all martial weapons, light armour, and shields

Skills: 2+Int modifier, Blademasters use the Fighter skill list, plus Balance, Concentration,
Escape Artist, Perform(Dance/Bladework performances only), Profession, Tumble, and Use Rope

Bonus Feats: The Blademaster may take any fighter bonus feats

Specific Feats: The Blademaster gains this feat even if she does not meet its prerequisites.
References to "Mastered Blade" mean that the feat applies to the Mastered Blade and other
weapons of identical type, unless otherwise stated.

Mastered Blade: The Blademaster's primary Legendary Item is always her blade itself, often 
achieved through a Heartstone in the pommel or the like.  When advancing her Legendary Item,
she receives a 50% discount in the XP cost to advance her Mastered Blade on Blademaster
levels, and her Mastered Blade's limits are calculated as her Blademaster Level + 2 or her
character level, whichever is higher.  If the Mastered Blade is ever destroyed, the 
Blademaster loses XP equal to the cost she has paid to advance it (which cancels out the 50%
discount).  At 5th-level and higher, if she chooses to gain an additional Legendary Item 
that is also a weapon of the same type, this also counts as a Mastered Blade and receives
the benefits thereof.   

Flurry of Blades: As the Monk's Flurry of Blows, but with the Mastered Blade and other weapons
of the same type

Blademaster's Edge: In the hands of a Blademaster, her chosen weapon is incredibly potent.
Increase its base damage dice as if the weapon was once step larger.  Because the gain
is far more substantial from 1d8 to 2d6 than 1d6 to 1d8, Blademasters often choose weapons 
that deal 1d8. 

Superior Critical: As Improved Critical, and it stacks with both Improved Critical and Keen.
Thus, the maximum threat range possible is 9-20/x2 or 17-20/x4.  No further effects may bring 
this any lower.

Greater Flurry of Blades: As Flurry of Blades, but take a -4 penalty to gain two additional
attacks.

Augmented Critical:  The Blademaster can perform extremely devastating blade techniques with
a well-placed strike.  On a Natural 20, increase the critical multiplier with the chosen 
weapon by 1.  This ability is further enhanced by Improved and Superior Critical to apply on
a Natural 18, 19, or 20, and with Keen, it applies on a 17 or higher.  It cannot be enhanced
further.  Note that for a Keen rapier, this can lead to the rather complex result of
1-8: x1, 9-16: x2, 17-20/x3.

Mercurial Barrage:  Before rolling confirmation on a critical threat, the Blademaster may
choose to instead make an additional attack that does not apply Strength-based or 
precision-based damage.  Of course, this second attack may itself be a critical threat and
lead to a third attack or simply a critical, as the Blademaster chooses.  In general, this
works best against opponents which are immune to critical hits and worst against opponents
with heavy DR.  A common strategy for Blademasters of weapons with high critical ranges is
to activate Mercurial Barrage if they hit the range for x2 but not the range for x3.  

Eternal Flurry of Blades:  In exchange for a -6 penalty, as part of a full attack action, 
the Blademaster can initiate an Eternal Flurry of Blades.  She continues making iterative 
attacks, each with a -5 penalty for cumulative iterative attacks, until she misses her 
target.  Failed confirmation rolls or activations of Mercurial Barrage do not count against
her.

Blade Apotheosis: The 20th-level Blademaster has become one with her blade to a supernatural
level of perfection.  With a successful Concentration check (DC 20) as a move action, she can 
enter a state of Blade Apotheosis.  During her Blade Apotheosis, all weapon rolls with her 
Mastered Blade (only the Mastered Blade itself--not other weapons of the same type) are always
maximum.  Additionally, she gains perfect control of her movements.  Rolls of 1 are not 
treated differently from normal rolls and will not result in critical fumbles, automatic 
failures, or telescoping rolls of any sort.  Finally, her weapon acts as an extension of her
body, fending off attacks from every direction without effort.  She gains a Dodge bonus to
AC equal to her Wisdom bonus as long as the weapon is in her hands.  This bonus is not lost
even when denied Dex bonus to AC.  Additionally, as an Immediate action, she can negate a
successful attack against her by a bladed weapon or negate a critical hit from any weapon 
(in which case it becomes a regular hit).   
When her Blade Apotheosis ends, she is fatigued.  She cannot enter Blade Apotheosis if 
Fatigued or Exhausted.  Otherwise, there is no limit on the number of times she can use it 
per day.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Added Blademaster to the compilation document.


----------



## Bront (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks cool


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2007)

Blademaster looks great. I'm off to see what I can do with Balthazar on this new path.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=RA]RA, I know you've told Musketeer are all Rowanis, but as a lackey, would it be possible to be an Altanian. I've scanned all the race and Altanian have brought me a good idea.

Story: Hyacinthe is born on Althia. He is the third son of a good-reputation wizard. His father have always seen Hyacinthe as a shame to his family. Hyacinthe dislexia have always prevented him to learn the art of magic and has become a one of the lowest individual of the society. His father quickly didn't care what his son was doing, so Hyacinthe start to spend his life in some tavern where many non-arcanist was gathering. Mostly scums and bandits, he learned a few things there to survive in this environement, but most of all, he start to gamble. Stealing from his father some money, he was losing it all in the tavern.

On day, his father find out. He banned his son, disowning him from his family name. Hyacinthe, having nothing more to do in his homeland, visit one last time his father house. Knowing all the sceurity, he easily stole his father one last time and took the first ship that would send him as far as possible.

He find himself among the Rowanis. It is there he decided to shade his hairs so he could pass himself for a commoner of the Rowani, and also change his name, taking the name of Hyacinthe and leaving behind his old name. Starting to be back short on money, he decide to play. His first game brought him some success and made good money. He had to rely on cheating some times to make sure he would not lose too much money, but the Rowanis seems more easily decieved.

One day, he decided to try to get more money and decided to play against some more in standing than a commoner. He found Gabriel. But Hyacinthe luck seems to have run out and he started to lose. He tried to cheat to get back his money, but Gabriel find out and instead to kill him, force him to become his lackey to pay his debt.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Velmont]While this is technically possible, since there is no real "requirement" on lackeys, per se, I'd prefer not to have an Altanian or other offworlder for flavour reasons and also because offworlders who live on Tymadeau are extremely rare (it would be like having those hippo-headed giff fellows from Spelljammer in a pseudomedieval setting).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=RA]Oh well, one thing that would be funny, it is seeing him trying to do magic with his magic device. But fine, Rowani is my sceond choice... now CHA +4 or +1skill per level... that's not an easy choice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Velmont]You get a feat also if you remove the Cha--does that help?

Another particular wrinkle with the Altanians to note is that they are one of two races (the other is Sacra) that have a gestalt wrinkle--most of these worlds, like Tymadeau, have ordinary people who are just Fighters, Rogues, Commoners, etc.  Altanians have Sorcerer spells as a racial ability.  Thus, Altanian Commoners are Commoners gestalt with Sorcerer, etc--in other words, there are no Altanians who don't have magic [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I'm not going to be able to do any more work on Vassili until the beginning of next week. I've got an assignment that I HAVE to finish before then, which will eat up pretty much all of my time.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=RA]Being I plan on playing Armand with a intrigue/manipulations angle (how else does he convince wives to leave their husbands   ), could you give me a little more detail on the jester so that I may get an idea of what the class will entail? I know you put up a description, but i wasn't sure if you had any other ground work completed on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Mista Collins]Basically it's a debuff-slinging Roguish-Bardish class.  Swashbucklers can be good manipulators too--it depends on how you want to play it [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 24, 2007)

If I choose to take Craft(Blacksmith), does it mean I can do anything that is metal, including metallic weapons and armors, or weapons are armors are exclusively Craft(armorsmith) and weapons, Craft(weaponsmith)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If I choose to take Craft(Blacksmith), does it mean I can do anything that is metal, including metallic weapons and armors, or weapons are armors are exclusively Craft(armorsmith) and weapons, Craft(weaponsmith)?



 Since they are separate skills, I'd assume that Blacksmithing does everything except for weapons and armour.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=RA]By your description of a Jester, it seems more fitting for the character. But I know how full of stuff your plate is right now. If you can't get to it or would rather not for this, I understand. I can easily make the Swashbuckler work, I'll just focus heavily on the skills side of the class.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=MC]I have other things to do first, but it would be satisfying to finish all the classes for Tymadeau, so perhaps I'll find time to knock out Jester after Knight.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Rystil, is a Dueling Sabre weapon finessable? It's a 1 handed weapon, most of which cann't be finessed (excepting the rapier). But it also seems pattered after the rapier...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rystil, is a Dueling Sabre weapon finessable? It's a 1 handed weapon, most of which cann't be finessed (excepting the rapier). But it also seems pattered after the rapier...



 But of course!  And remember, since you are all Rowaini, that the Weapon Familiarity feat lets you get all the Rowaini weapons for the price of one feat (rather than buying separate EWPs).


----------



## Fenris (Apr 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But of course!  And remember, since you are all Rowaini, that the Weapon Familiarity feat lets you get all the Rowaini weapons for the price of one feat (rather than buying separate EWPs).




So, the Dueling rapiers could be dual wielded?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> So, the Dueling rapiers could be dual wielded?



 Yes, you can dual-wield one of each type with Weapon Familiarity and TWF alone.  You also need Oversized TWF if you want to dual-wield two of the sabre.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, coming out of a long hiatus to post interest in this: it looks very fun.

Nat 20!

Thinking of going for a slight variation on the norm: an older gentleman who never applied himself to anything, and was living a relaxed life of wining and dining and spending the family fortune...

...until the fateful day when his brother's blood stained dueling sabre was delivered in a box, the heartstone in its hilt glimmering. The note from the commander of the musketeers inside was brief and entirely lacking in details: his brother had been killed while defending the crown, slain by a mysterious enemy of the state (feel free to suggest someone!).

Shamed by the selfless sacrifice of his brother, Louis ditched his carefree life to turn himself around. No one thought that it would be possible for a fat 40 year old to make it into the musketeers, but they hadn't accounted for his determination and hidden natural talent. 

Within a year he was fit and slim, his face losing it's shapeless folds and the underlying hard edges becoming clear. Within 3 years he was regularly defeating his expensive personal fencing trainer in hard fought battles. 5 years to the day after his brothers death, he formally entered his application to become a member of the musketeers. No one could give a reason to turn him done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mavnn--you're good to roll stats with that.  I usually do not allow players to make characters with the aging bonuses and penalties to begin, but that's because they tend to be casters who are min-maxing their casting stat.  For a warrior, I'd be willing to consider it, and I also to consider it fine if you just put slightly lower stats into the physicals and higher into the mentals without adjusting them and call it even.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 25, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hi Mavnn--you're good to roll stats with that.  I usually do not allow players to make characters with the aging bonuses and penalties to begin, but that's because they tend to be casters who are min-maxing their casting stat.  For a warrior, I'd be willing to consider it, and I also to consider it fine if you just put slightly lower stats into the physicals and higher into the mentals without adjusting them and call it even.




To be honest, I hadn't really considered the aging modifiers... given you seem to be ok with the idea, I think I'll just pick the stats with the age in mind. Rolls and draft character to follow round about lunch time.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 25, 2007)

*Louis (First draft)*

Hmmm. Not bad at all. Dropping the 9, obivously, for 18, 16, 15, 15, 14, 12 . Sparkly.

(below is obviously incomplete, just as far as I've got so far...)

[sblock=Louis]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Louis 
[B]Class:[/B] Swashbuckler 3
[B]Race:[/B] Rowaini
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG

[B]Str:[/B]  14 +2	[B]Level:[/B] 3	[B]XP[/B]: 3000 / 6000
[B]Dex:[/B]  16 +3	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] XX (3d10+9)
[B]Con:[/B]  16 +3	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5
[B]Int:[/B]  16 +3	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2	[B]Init:[/B] +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 19 +4	[B]ACP:[/B] -0

[B]	Total	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+X	+X	+3	+X	+X	+X	+X
[B]Touch:[/B]	16	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]		Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	3	+3	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	3	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+3	1	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Masterwork Rowaini Dueling Sabre (?)	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Rowaini, Bablyn

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[u]Rowaini Racial Abilities[/u]
- Legendary Item
- +3 to Craft checks
[u]Class Abilities[/u]

[B]Feats: [/B] 
 1 - Power Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Bluff		+10	5	+5	

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 76	153	230	460	1150

[B]Age:[/B] 47
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*

[sblock=Advancement]
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2007)

```
Name: Hyancinthe
Class: Rogue
Race: Rowani
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 
Deity: XXXX

Str: 13 +1 (11)     Level: 3        XP: 4260
Dex: 13 +1 (13)     BAB: +2         HP: 15 (6+[URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=996695]3[/URL]+[URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=996695]3[/URL]+3)
Con: 13 +1 (11)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 14 +2 (16)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 11 +0 (11)     Init: +1        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 15 +2 (15)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 20%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +4    +1    +1    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 16

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +1          +2
Ref:                       3    +1          +4
Will:                      1    +0          +1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Cunning Blade             +4     1d6+2      19-20x2
Dagger, mw                +4     1d4+1      19-20x2
Hand crossbow             +4     1d4        19-20x2

Languages: Rowaini, XXX, XXX

Abilities: Trapfinding, Sneak Attack +2d6, Evasion

Feats: Persuasive, Combat Expertise, Improved Feint

Skill Points: 66       Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                   2    +2          + 4
Bluff                      6    +2    +2    +10(+12)*
Climb                      2    +1          + 3
Craft (Armorsmith)         2    +2    +3    + 7(+9)**
Craft (Blacksmith)         2    +2    +3    + 7(+9)**
Craft (Bower)              2    +2    +3    + 7(+9)**
Craft (Weaponsmith)        6    +2    +3    +11(+13)**
Diplomacy                  4    +2    +4    +10
Disable Device             2    +2          + 4(+6)**
Gather Information         4    +2          + 6
Intimidate                 4    +2    +4    +10
Jump                       2    +1          + 3
Knowledge (Local)          2    +2          + 4  
Listen                     4    +0          + 4
Open Lock                  2    +1          + 3(+5)**
Search                     2    +2          + 4
Sense Motive               6    +0          + 6
Sleight Of Hand            6    +1    +2    + 9
Spot                       6    +0          + 6
*When feinting with the Cunning Blade
**When using masterwork tools

Equipment:               		  Cost		 Weight
Explorer's Outift			  10.00gp	 8.00lb

Quicksteel Chain Shirt, mw		1250.00gp  	12.50lb
Buckler, mw				 165.00gp	 5.00lb

Cunning Blade 				   N/A		 2.0lb
Dagger, mw				 302.00gp  	 1.0lb
Hand Crossbow, mw			 400.00gp  	 2.0lb
 Bolt x20		

Backpack
 Thieve's Tools, mw			 100.00gp	 2.00lb

Belt Pouch				   1.00gp	 0.50lb
 Flint & Steel				   1.00gp	  -
 Whetstone				   0.02gp	 1.00lb

Chest					   2.00gp	25.00lb
 Artsian Outfit				   1.00gp	 4.00lb
 Servant's Outfit			  50.00gp	 6.00lb
 Armorsmith Tools, mw			  55.00gp	 5.00lb
 Blacksmith Tools, mw			  55.00gp	 5.00lb
 Bower Tools, mw			  55.00gp	 5.00lb
 Weaponsmith Tools, mw			  55.00gp	 5.00lb
 Scale, merchant's			   2.00gp	 1.00lb

Total Weight:34.00lb      Money: 495gp 9sp 8cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                50   100   150   300   750

Age: 23
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 187lb
Eyes: Grey
Hair: Ruddy Auburn
Skin: Tan
```
[SBLOCK=Appearance]XXXX[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background] Hyancinthe is the son of one of the blacksmith of the musketeer. As the tradition goes, he has been learning under his father tutelage his career. That have put him him all his life with the musketter, gentlemen who had more money then they needed for live, and who are spending it in games. Hyancinthe have always been interested in this and have got a great interested in gambling. He starts to play early, biding his wage and losing mroe often than winning.

He then devellops some tricks to make sure to put the odds on his side. He played in some tavern against other commoners where he starts to win. His skills of play raising, his ability to put the odds on his side making sure he always finish with a few more coins when not all the pot allowed him to make a good sum.

His ambition was higher, and thus, he decided to try to play against some gentlemen. An opportunity arise, and started to play. But as it seldom happen, the luck was against him and he decide to help the luck. He finish with a few good golds instead of seeing all his money drying in the sun. But as he was leaving with his money, one of the Gentlemen he played against, Gabriel, got him in a corner. He offered him to become his lackey, or he would tell to the other gentlemen what really happen during the game, and the life of a commoner is worth nothing compare to the honor of a gentlemen.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Cunning Blade]This +1 short sword have been covered by a special alloy that strangely reflect light, making harder to see the edge of the sword when it is in movement. That allow anyone weilding it gain +2 on feint attempt if the next attack is made with the short sword. It also make it harder to hit, and it gives +2 AC to the sword against sunder attack targeting it.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Gambler's curse]_"Unlucky in the game, *un*lucky in love"_

A night flirt have been turned down by Hyacinthe, a night where he had been offered to join a game where the aspect of gain  was great. Unaware to him, that flirt was a witch who decided to curse him. She only told to Hyancinthe "Well, gambler, if you don't want to get lucky with me, you shall never get lucky again." the game had started well but he suddenly start to lose again and again. When he was about to be bankrupt, he decide to make his own luck, but after a few turns, he was caught by Gabriel. After putting the game, Hyancinthe have put into the context all the events and now undesrtand what has happen.

From that day, he has never been lucky in game, never winning more than a few gold, most of the time, losing half his stake, nor in love, where when a woman start to have some interest in him, an unexpected event break his chance with her.

But somehow, all this badluck seems to spread to people around him, when they are focusing on him. Once a day, Hyancinthe can force an attacker to reroll a critical threat roll against him. He can do this after he's seen whether it was high enough to confirm, and the attacker gets the worse of the two results.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

Well IC continues its usual game with me... anyway, Gabriel's HP rolls are at the top.

[SBLOCK=Gabriel]*Gabriel*
*Male Rowaini Swashbuckler 3*
*Experience Points (required):* 4,500 (6,000 for 4th level)
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Homeworld:* Tymadeau

*Height:* 5’ 11” 
*Weight:* 172 lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Hazel
*Age:* 19 years

*Strength* 14 (+2) [12 base, +2 racial]
*Dexterity* 15 (+2) [15 base]
*Constitution* 16 (+3) [14 base, +2 racial]
*Intelligence* 13 (+1) [15 base, -2 racial]
*Wisdom* 12 (+1) [12 base]
*Charisma* 18 (+4) [14 base, +4 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
+2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +4 Charisma; Medium Humanoid (Rowaini); Base Speed 30 feet; Rowaini Craftsmanship; Legendary Item

Weapon and Armour Proficiency: All simple and martial weapons, light armour, and shields; Bonus Feat (x2); Canny Parry (+Int bonus to AC when not wearing armour and not flat-footed); Evasion; Precise Strike +1d6; Insightful Strike (+Int bonus to Precise Strike)

*Armour Class:* 12 (10 base, +2 Dex) [touch 12, flat-footed 10]
*Armour Check Penalty:* ?
*Arcane Spell Failure:* ?
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+9 (10,5,5)
*Hit Points:* 29
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 feet

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +3/+5

*Saves*
Fortitude +6 [3 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +5 [3 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [1 base, +1 Wis]

*Skills (42 points; max ranks: 6/3)*
Appraise +2 [1 ranks, +1 Int]
Balance +9 [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy Tumble]
Bluff +9 [5 ranks, +4 Cha]
Diplomacy +11 [3 ranks, +4 Cha, +4 synergy Bluff, Sense Motive]
Intimidate +11 [5 rank, +4 Cha, +2 synergy Bluff]
Jump +9 [5 ranks, +2 Str, +2 synergy Tumble]
Listen +2 [1 rank, +1 Wis]
Ride +7 [5 ranks, +2 Dex]
Sense Motive +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Sleight of Hand +5 [1 rank, +2 Dex, +2 synergy Bluff]
Spot +2 [1 rank, +1 Wis]
Tumble +9 [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy Jump]

*Feats*
Weapon Familiarity (rowaini weapons) [1st level]
Weapon Finesse [1st level Swashbuckler bonus]
Two-Weapon Fighting [2nd level Swashbuckler bonus]
Weapon Focus (rowaini dueling cutlass) [3rd level]

*Languages*
Rowaini, Eldish


A charming gentleman and a gambler, with a bit of a reputation as a ladies man, which just makes him more enticing to the ladies, Gabriel appears to be the epitome of a bored noble’s son, and that is likely all he would be if not for the circumstances of his early life.

His family murdered, after refusing to back down from their strong support of the crown in the face of dire threats, Gabriel was badly wounded and left for dead. Found and nursed back to health by a friend of the family, a childless nobleman who had retired to the country which he and his siblings had come to call an uncle. Fearing another attempt would be made on his life, Gabriel was kept in seclusion in his adopted uncle’s manor, and once he was able to move about again was passed off as a distant cousin who had been sent there to learn the ways of the court.

During the time of his convalescence though, Gabriel’s thoughts were on only one thing... revenge against those who killed his family and their proud name. To that end he has studied with the best swordsmen in the realm, backed by the resources of his adopted uncle, driving himself to be the best in the hopes that one day he might find those who dealt him such a terrible blow, and return the pain they have given him tenfold.

Determined to continue his family’s honourable service to the crown, even though he has kept his true identity a secret between him and his adopted uncle, Gabriel has recently joined the musketeers to fulfill that obligation. He also hopes his service will pit him against those that destroyed his family, so he may destroy them in turn and come forth to reclaim his family name... and even possibly the title and estates he’s entitled to.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2007)

Velmont, it looks like you forgot the extra 6 skill points, unless I miscounted?

For everyone else--the Knight isn't done, but it's pretty much there.  Here's what I have so far--it should be enough for now.

[SBLOCK=Knight]

```
The Knight

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +0     +2      Bonus Feat, Knight's Honour, Primary Aspect 
+2                +3      +0     +3      Bonus Feat
+3                +3      +1     +3      Knight's Steed
+4                +4      +1     +4      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +1     +4      Secondary Aspect
+6/+1             +5      +2     +5      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +2     +5      Virtue's Shield
+8/+3             +6      +2     +6      Bonus Feat
+9/+4             +6      +3     +6      3rd Aspect, Armour Mastery
+10/+5            +7      +3     +7      Bonus Feat
+11/+6/+1         +7      +3     +7      Enhanced Primary Aspect
+12/+7/+2         +8      +4     +8      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +4     +8      4th Aspect
+14/+9/+4         +9      +4     +9      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +5     +9      Enhanced Secondary Aspect
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +5     +10     Bonus Feat
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +5     +10     5th Aspect
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +6     +11     Bonus Feat
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +6     +11     Bonus Feat, Supreme Armour Mastery
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +6     +12     Supreme Primary Aspect

Hit Dice: d12

Proficient with all martial weapons, all armour, and shields, including tower shields

Skills: 2+Int modifier, Knights use the Fighter skill list, plus Profession and
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty).  Depending on aspects, Knights often have additional
class skills as well.

Knight's Steed: The Knight bonds with her mount, establishing a deep connection.  If she
doesn't have one already, she gains a Light or Heavy Warhorse (her choice).  This mount
improves based on the Paladin chart for Special Mount, except that it doesn't gain any Int
or abilities in the Special column save for Improved Speed.  Additionally, the Knight's
level with respect to that chart (see the "Paladin Level" column) is equal to her primary
aspect of honour.  Knights can sometimes gain unusual Special Mounts, and the Piety
ability "Mount Upgrade" imbues the mount with angelic power, upgrading the horse to a 
Celestial version and granting the Int and Special column abilities.  Also, a Knight with
the "Mount Upgrade" ability and at least 10 points of Honour Piety gain a +2 synergy
bonus to her effective level for mount abilities.    

Armour Mastery: The Knight learns the secrets of using different sorts of Armour.  She
can move normal speed in medium armour.  She gains +1 AC in heavy armour.  She ignores
any armour check penalty in light armour.  In Rowaini Quicksteel Armour, she gains an
additional -1 ACP and +1 Max Dex.  In Nivshaln Armour, she gains an additional DR 1/-.

Armour Mastery: The Knight learns even greater secrets of using different sorts of Armour.
She can move normal speed in medium armour and gains +2 AC.  She gains +1 AC in heavy 
armour and can move at normal speed.  While wearing light armour, she counts as unarmoured.  
In Rowaini Quicksteel Armour, she gains an additional -2 ACP and +2 Max Dex.  In Nivshaln 
Armour, she gains an additional DR 2/-.  This ability overwrites Armour Mastery.  It
does not stack.


Honour:
Loyalty--Royal Knight
1st--Supernatural Loyalty
Shield--Immune to Compulsion(except from legitimate superiors)
Enhanced--Determination
Supreme--Loyal Beyond Death
Justice--Knight Justiciar
1st--Smite Wrongdoer, Sense Motive as a Class Skill
Shield--Immune to being Held or Paralysed
Enhanced--Justiciar's Gaze 
Supreme--Last Judgment
Charity--Knight Hospitaler
1st--Lay On Hands, Heal as Class Skill
Shield--Immune to Disease
Enhanced--Touch of Rejuvenation
Supreme--Martyr's Gift
Defense--Knight Protector
1st--Heroic Intercession, Concentration as a Class Skill
Shield--Bulwark of Defense
Enhanced--Enhanced Intercession
Supreme--Blades of Ultimate Defense
Courage--Knight Champion
1st--Hero's Challenge, 
Shield--Immune to Fear
Enhanced--Rousing Call
Supreme--Devastating Charge
Courtesy--Courtly Gallant
1st--Connections, Diplomacy, Bluff, and Gather Info as Class Skills
Shield--Immune to Poison
Enhanced--Courtly Grace
Supreme--Lord Peer
Piety---Knight Paladin
1st--Turn Undead, Mount Upgrade, Knowledge Religion as Class Skill
Shield--Immune to Energy Drain
Enhanced--Blessed Blade
Supreme--Holy Avenger
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 27, 2007)

I have distributed 66 skill points (6x5)+(4x5)+(2x8) = 30+20+16 = 66. So it should eb ok, but I won't complain to have more


----------



## Bront (Apr 28, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I have distributed 66 skill points (6x5)+(4x5)+(2x8) = 30+20+16 = 66. So it should eb ok, but I won't complain to have more



No, you're a Rogue L3, so you should have (8*4)+(2*4)+(8*2)+(2*2)=60.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, you're a Rogue L3, so you should have (8*4)+(2*4)+(8*2)+(2*2)=60.



 He's lowborn--he took the feat and skill points in lieu of the +4 Cha.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 28, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Hey Rystil,
Thanks for the Knight so far. I can get a little further on my character. I am having trouble separating Porthos from my character. He's a little too close to Porthos in some ways! I keep channeling Dumas too much. 

But I had some questions regarding Rowaini society as I try to put my character in perspective.

Are there multiple nations? 

Are there bows and/or crossbows? 

Would a musketeers use one or does honor prevent it? How about a knight?

Would a noble use a Rowaini dueling weapon preferentially out of honor/pride?

I am trying to reconcile the knight in this campaign. The knight projects that fully armored, mounted feel. The swashbuckers don't. How much will Royal musketeers have to conform? Should I be looking at full plate or a chain shirt? I am visualizing the sweet spot that is between the swashbuckler and the knight that is Tristan, but I need some societal context. I assume a standard European title/fealty system correct? I guess my question is, Tristan will be a knight, just one who is more glib and dashing out of armor, that his more stoic bretheren. But what do knights do? The king has his knights, are they part of the army? Are the musketeers his police? I am probabably getting too hung up on the terms here and need to back off a bit, but any extar infor would be helpful.

The Knight Honor system is great, but there are so many choices and they define the character so well, I need to be careful of what I pick!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]Yep, there are multiple nations.  Rowain is the big dog, though.  Other smaller nations include Lacadia (setting of the Knights of Lacadia game, which got voted off in Round 2).

There are indeed both bows and crossbows.

Musketeers might use bows or crossbows, certainly in a firefight, but a Musketeer would usually not shoot at a man who only has a sword and challenges her to a duel, for instance.  Knights too.

Nobles do like their Rowaini Dueling weapons--they're a bit aristocratic because fewer people know how to use them.  Rapiers are cool too, though weaker.

Some knights are lightly armoured--the Supreme Armour Mastery ability with light armour is pretty darn good for that sort.  Courtly Gallant is a good archetype for the glib and dashing sort who wears Chain Shirt rather than Full Plate. 

The title of Knight means that you do have to either serve in the army when there's a war or else pay Scutage, though serving in the Musketeers is considered to have precedent (although the Musketeers might be asked to go to war as well as a team).  Knights are a step up from the common soldier, of course.  They even have a small parcel of land (Courtly Gallants get more, and eventually they get their own fiefdom with Lord Peer!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

RA, did you have a Recruiting deadline?

Obviously, sometime after you finish all the classes


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2007)

For the equipement, I have a few questions:

- Being a commoner, do I start with less gold? Just wondering, after all, it is a bit strange that I start with the same value of equipement than my master, except if it is item I have crefted, that could expalin why.
- As I am a blacksmith (specility weapons), do I have any reduction in the cost of item I may produce?
- I want to start with one fo these special item of the Rowani, crafted by myself. I'm not sure yet what it will be. Outside what it is in teh document, is there any advice and/or suggestion and/or restriction?


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> For the equipement, I have a few questions:
> 
> - Being a commoner, do I start with less gold? Just wondering, after all, it is a bit strange that I start with the same value of equipement than my master, except if it is item I have crefted, that could expalin why.
> - As I am a blacksmith (specility weapons), do I have any reduction in the cost of item I may produce?
> - I want to start with one fo these special item of the Rowani, crafted by myself. I'm not sure yet what it will be. Outside what it is in teh document, is there any advice and/or suggestion and/or restriction?



1) He'll deal with gear and money once he has accepted who's playing (though, he may only have 5-6 people applying, so it might be easy).
2) Probably not, as he usually prefers to not let players make their own weapons to start as a rule, but he might be flexable if that was part of your concept.
3) You can get amulets and other things with Heartstone in it, but my guess is that as long as it makes sense for the character concept, he'll be fairly flexable.


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

Just sorting through who's applying and where they're at.  (I'll update with links when I can)

*Shayuri* - Jacen d'Arthinan
*Bront* - Mostly complete character (Brice Fortimide).  Might alter background a bit to work with Shayuri
*unleashed* - Gabriel
*Mista Collins* - Waiting for Jester
*Velmont* - Has lackey (Hyancinthe)
*pallandrome* - Has stats and a concept.
*Fenris* - Tristan d'Toussaint
*stonegod* - Is still reading
*Jemal* - Withdrew his submition
*Scotley* - Balthazar Bruyere (I think that's the most up to date version, still had Sage in it)
*Erekose13* - Rolled Stats
*Mavnn* - Rolled stats

That's 12 interested, 10 with stats, 6 with some kind of character sheet.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 29, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> *unleashed* - Had a character sheet of some kind
> 
> That's 12 interested, 10 with stats, 3 with some kind of character sheet.



My mostly complete character sheet is in post #206 (it's SBLOCKed).


----------



## Fenris (Apr 29, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> My mostly complete character sheet is in post #206 (it's SBLOCKed).




Mine is mostly done as well (I think it's sblocked in post #73). I need to finish his background and a last few details, sans equipment.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's the basic sheet so far. Missing mostly equipment/money.

I'll be doing background...should have it up tomorrow. My goal is to MC with Blademaster, eventually being more of a blademaster than a swashbuckler. 

[sblock]Name: Jacen d'Arthinan
Race: Rowaini
Class/Level: Swashbuckler 3
Gender: Male
Exp

Desc

Strength (STR) 14
Dexterity (DEX) 17
Constitution (CON) 16
Intelligence (INT) 17
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 15

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 16 (10 + 3 dex + 3 int)
Hit Points: 10+2d10+9
Movement: 30

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +6
Fort: +8
Reflex: +8
Will: +5

Race Abilities
Attribute mods
Craft Bonus
Legendary Item

Class Abilities:
Bonus Feats
Canny Parry
Evasion
Precise Strike
Insightful Strike

Skills: 36+18
Appraise +9 (6 ranks +3 int)
Balance +10 (5 ranks +3 dex +2 synergy)
Bluff +8 (6 ranks +2 cha)
Climb +8 (6 ranks +2 str)
Craft (blacksmith) +8 (5 ranks +3 int)
Diplomacy +10 (6 ranks +2 cha +2 synergy)
Jump +9 (5 ranks +2 str +2 synergy)
Profession (Blacksmith) +7 (5 ranks +2 wis)
Tumble +11 (6 ranks +3 dex +2 synergy)
Swim +6 (4 ranks +2 str)

Feats
1 Weapon Finesse
b1 Weapon Familiarity
b2 Combat Expertise
3 Iron Will

Languages - Rowaini, ?, ?, ?

Money - 

Weapons -

Armour -
	None

Gear -
	None

Magic -
	None

Background: 
	Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

Updated The List


----------



## Fenris (Apr 29, 2007)

Rystil,
Pretty much done with Tristan, But wanted you to take a look over it to make sure I was "culturally appropriate". I think all that's left is equipment.

Tristan


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 29, 2007)

This looks like a great group of people to choose from. I'll have the stats up for my tomorrow or  Tuesday. I'll post him as a Swashbuckler with intentions of more than likely changing things once Jester is posted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, you want comments on flavour, right?  I have a few mechanical notes as well:

[SBLOCK=Tristan notes]First, this isn't a problem really, but I'll note that EWP in the Dueling Sabre is inefficient.  Since you have proficiency in all martial weapons, the Weapon Familiarity feat from CW (makes all your racial exotic weapons martial for you) will give you EWP in Sabre and Cutlass for the price of one.

Second, are you planning on ignoring any of the seven aspects of honour and having a Heroic flaw, or will Tristan be following them all? (technically you could also have a Notorious flaw and ignore two aspects of honour).

Third, and this is a comment more than anything, the Rowaini worship Angels and Saints.  Some worship both.  Some worship one or the other and think that the people who worship the other kind are a bit heretical.  By virtue of that last name there, which means "All Saints" in French, I'll assume your character's family mainly worships the saints.

Finally, and just a minor note on a sidenote in the backstory--you have to be pretty gorgeous for higher lords from the most powerful families to be willing to marry down; 16 Cha doesn't cut it  (usually Cha needs to be 20+--14 is considered to be barely acceptable for lower nobility and anything below that will have trouble getting married amongst the nobility at all and may be left to die as a baby to avoid living a depressing life.  This is because using the nonelite array of 13 12 11 10 9 8, the average noblewoman, the noblewoman will usually have Cha as the highest or second-highest stat as Cha, hence 17 or 16 is standard fare.  It's interesting, really--Rowaini females have less of an Int penalty than the males, but the cultural and social tendencies of Rowaini sexist culture lead them to be likely to have their 8 or 9 in Int, while the noblemen tend to have 12 or 11, sometimes even 13, in Int, leading to a balance and even a slight advantage for the males)

Anyways, other than that, looks good.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Thanks for the feedback. 

-EWP, don't have CW so I was unfamiliar with Weapon Familarity. Makes more sense certainly. That was why I had asked you before if you allowed non-Core sources, not to ask about a specific feat, but for suggestions I knew nothing of. Still open for that.

-The Heroic flaw. I had forgotten about that since it wasn't in the above write up. I hadn't noticed that you get 5 either. I have no idea about the honor system or honor score, so that may color that decision. Now is Virtue's Shield the acquisition of the Shield aspect of the primary Virtue? And if so when do you get it for the secondary? And is this correct:
Primary virtue: up to supreme
Secondary virtue: up to enhanced
3rd, 4th & 5th virtues: 1st only?

On that topic what is Hero's challenge? I realize the knight is not done, so I can wait for some of these answers.

-For his last name, I knew what the name meant in French ( I tried very hard with the names, especially the valley), but had no idea of Rowaini religion, so looks like I got lucky. I just thought it went well with Tristan   But that concept works well enough for me.

-I went the lowest nobility he could, with a recently acquired title via military. Now he has a 16 so what you're saying is that he could really only marry within his social class, and not have much chance to marry upwards. But he could find an "average" noble woman. Correct? I could drop that 16 Int to Cha to give him a 20 Cha. That would allow him to marry higher, be more "noble" and it would be handy with Piety and Charity Virtues. But that would leave him with a 10 Int. Now I could eaily switch his feats to Power attack and Improved Sunder. That would still fit the bill as swashbucklery, and be more knightly, definitely more like Porthos    But I am open to suggestions for feats and virtues. Looking at the virtues I think Justice may be my flaw, but what does that say about him? A Knight that leaves justice to the King/Courts/Heavenly Justice? Certainly the Musketeers of Dumas didn't care about laws or justice much (until they executed de Winter).

I had been thinking about Courage, Charity, and Loyalty for Virtues. I'll wait for final word on them for a final decision. Charity would be really nice as we seem to be very short on healers!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]-Ah, I can't be of overly much help there, but I can definitely suggest Familiarity over EWP

-You only ever get the Shield of your primary aspect.  The rest is correct.  Note that there is a special feat that requires you to have a secondary aspect and no notorious flaw (since having a notorious flaw means you only deal with five aspects anyway) that gives you an extra aspect and its powers.  It can only be taken once.  Hero's Challenge short version: It is a call-out to a worthy enemy for a duel.  As long as your own allies don't mess with that by butting in, you get a bonus, and if the enemy breaks it by fighting with allies, she gets a penalty unless she makes a save.  Works well for a Musketeer--they often like to challenge people to duels

-Okay cool

-The Charisma for your character is fine and makes sense--don't think you have to change it at all.  I was just commenting on the flavour bit about the daughters mentioned in the family background  (though males do not follow the interesting genetic tendencies of shared traits with charisma like the females, so really it doesn't matter).  As for the male chance to marry upwards, that isn't really a function of the male's Charisma, actually--a male marries upwards by finding a slightly higher noble house with a relatively-unattractive daughter that they can't pawn upwards to gain a more prestigious ally, so they marry her downward to one of the more powerful/useful lower families.  So really, marriage is a convoluted function of the guy's family power, the girl's looks, the girl's family's prestige, and possibly other sorts of intrigue in a big tangled web (just like marriage in real life!...if you're a noble, I guess)

You don't have to take a flaw--it just makes it easier for you because your code is less strict.  A lack of Justice basically means that everything else on that list trumps Justice for you.  Knights are not always Good-aligned, but a Lawful Good Knight who lacks Justice does so because, while still Lawful because of the strict honour code he follows, he has some tendencies towards Neutral Good type acts--he places loyalty to friends, acts of charity/kindness/mercy, the will of the church, etc above Justice.  Examples:  Lawful Good Knight Paladin with Justice as a Heroic Flaw finds out that a priest who is also the greedy baron's Master of the Treasury has been embezzling money for church funds, including acts of charity and repairs/expansions for the church.  The knight doesn't turn the priest in--her first duty is to the church, even if she must ignore Justice.  Lawful Good Royal Knight in service of the Queen discovers that she has been illicitly sleeping with the Duke of Buckingham.  Rather than expose her unlawful actions, he acts to preserve her honour at all costs, as loyalty to his liege is his first duty.  Lawful Good Knight Hospitaler convinces his companions not to cut down the murderous orphaned street urchin-turned-witch, despite the fact that Justice and the law call for the little girl's head.  In fact, he doesn't even send the girl to prison--the girl seemed desperate and in need of love, and perhaps redeemable if given a home, love and attention, and a good example of how to live an honourable life, so he adopts her instead but keeps her under his eye.    

All of these situations can occur without the Heroic Flaw for Justice, but they would be moral dilemmas that cause a decrease in one category of honour and increase in another if this was the case.  With Heroic Flaw, this can be something your character is known for, and an easier choice both in and out of character (since you don't lose any honour at all for it).  



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Cool.

So for the virtues, you can get the Enhanced but not the Shield for your Secondary Virtue?

From the sound of it Heroic flaw of Justice sounds like a good bet. It provides that moral flexibility to cooperate with the party, and was so rampant in the books. I'll stick with Courage as the primary, and if and when we get to 7th level, I'll consider my second, Loyalty and Charity are the most likely 2nd and 3rd though.

As for the story issues. Sounds good. I like to immerse myself, so thanks for indulging me. As for the genetics, the beauty could certainy be a sex-influenced trait, a rather homely man many have stunning daughters. The genes for such physical beauty may be expressed only in or most strongly in females ( or other persons with high estrogen:testosterone ratios). That would certainly be consistant with the genetics you have established so far for Rowaini women, yet allow more freedom for genetic diversity of males since the traits could be transmitted on autosomes and not just sex-linked   

As for the d'Toussaints, I figured, very strong men, very beautiful daughters, the classic Rowaini dichotomy.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]Yep, you never get more than one Shield ability.

As to Justice, having it as a Heroic flaw doesn't necessarily make the knight "morally loose"--she just expresses her lawful and good tendencies in different ways.

Alright, well, I figured it was overly complicated, but since you _did_ say you like higher immersion:  Actually, the real reason that it can be okay to have differing ranges amongst the males is that Charisma is not directly related to appearance like it is for Rowaini females--through a combination of genetic tendencies and strong societal pressures, Rowaini females (at least the ones with the +4 Charisma bonus that means they have the enhanced genetic tendencies) have a direct one-to-one mapping between appearance and Charisma, so in other words, higher-Charisma Rowaini females are always also more beautiful and closer to the Rowaini ideal, and lower-Charisma Rowaini females are always more plain and more waifish.  The good genetics leads to increased Charisma/beauty for the daughters as well, as well as healthy sons, but some of that for the sons leads into Strength and Con as well, plus the males aren't forced to be tied between their appearances and Charisma, so it all works out.  Most of both of these come from the mothers (moreso than in humans, whose only direct carryover from the mother is the mitochondrial DNA). 

Thus, it is actually highly unlikely that a low-ranking noble family can actually keep the reputation of continually having astoundingly beautiful daughters--let's say there's a fluke daughter of incredible beauty (or even one mother whose daughters are consistently like this).  They'll marry upwards and start producing beautiful daughters for the higher-ranking family, and the males of the lower-ranking family will probably get a plainer higher-ranking wife (perhaps from one of the allies made by marrying beautiful daughters up) or a moderate wife from the same stratum.  Since the mothers are the main influence on the daughters' beauty, that means that the family is now unlikely to produce the same crop of beautiful daughters again.  It's the way the strange almost-economic flow of beautiful Rowaini women works and makes the lower-class beautiful wife a good future investment, and this is how it works to keep everything fairly stable as far as the most beautiful women being the highest rank 

(For instance, let's say a non-peerage noble like a baronet marries an astoundingly attractive incredible fluke peasant woman who somehow has 21 Cha (this is astonishingly unlikely and an extreme example).  They have 5 daughters and 4 sons, and the daughters range from 18 to 22 Cha (1 of each).  All 5 of them marry upwards, and the 22 Cha daughter even marries a Viscount!  The sons just marry normal baronet daughters, except the firstborn, who snags the daughter of the baron whose son married the 21 Cha daughter, a girl who is below-average attractiveness for a baron's daughter but about as attractive as his brother's wives.  Within one generation, the baronet's family is nearly back-to-normal, though there will be minor stray edge effects from the mother's good genes in the sons.  Meanwhile, the 22 Cha daughter who became the viscount's wife is still a fluke for her status, so when her three daughters vary from 20-22 Cha, her viscount father is in luck--he marries off his most beautiful daughter to a Marquis!  Even the 20 Cha daughter winds up with the local count/earl.  As you can see, the families quickly normalise back to a usualish distribution amongst daughters.  If we followed the Marquis's family, the daughters might even wind up married to dukes (where that perfect 22 Cha, while still not exactly common, is more likely), and the Duke's 22 Cha daughter could easily be in the running for Queen)

While it is certainly aristocratic and oppressive in many ways, in one way, it is quite interesting that in this way, a peasant girl can have a great-great-granddaughter who becomes queen, all through legitimate marriages rather than involving bastards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
"Moral Flexability" the line from the main character in Gross Point Blank on why he became an assassin  And I still think it fits the way I was envisioning play him anyway.

Genetics:
Your world, your genes  And it keeps the society rolling like it needs to. I'll say the the d'Toussaints produce above-average daughters consistantly, or have enough flukes that there is at least that perception.

I will say that you are missing two possible elements here. One is that mitochondrial DNA is not the only direct genetic carryover, the daughter always gets one X chromosome. Or did you mean un-recombined, and thus direct from the grandmother? 

In any case, I could easily see in the Rowaini environment, genetic pressures that would allow other cases. As I said though, you world, your genetics, just offering some additional possibilities.

Consider X chromosome inactivation. Different regions of mammalian X chromosomes get "turned off" so as not to duplicate them. There is certianly enough genetic pressure on this population that if mother's genes are most important to beauty, and beauty is a fitness adapation (which you said it is, since ugly or plain daughters are often killed), there could evolve an selective adaptation where the mother's X chromosome is more often left on and the father's inactivated.

Additionally, the synergy between a polygenic trait and sex-influence could produce the effects you want. Again, the genetic "fluke" you speak of, a stunning daughter born to a plain mother is well nigh impossible under a straight genetics linkage.

But consider a polygenic line with say 4 alleles, and thown in sex-linkage and the 4 alleles in 16 combinations, becomes 32 when you account for sex-influence. And the best part, the male and female phenotypes can be completely unrelated (Str/Con for men and beauty for women). And that's from a single locus!

Sorry ,I get carried away. I should probably disclose that I have a Ph.D. in Molecular Genetics so these kinds of things tickle many of my fancies 

Again, your world, I am not arguing with how you have things set up, the world-structure takes all precedent, I am merely suggesting a few changes that would explain the genetic phenomena a bit more robustly.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]Hah, a geneticist   Remind me not to get into a discussion about the genetics of Scandaj or the Praetorians then--they're even more complicated than for Rowaini (as you might imagine based on the fact that Nibelan and Tralg sire Nibelan and Tralg sons just fine on Narlsewomen or the fact that the genetically-different Archons have recently changed the entire Praetorian society).  Myself, I'm working on my PhD in AI, but I know a smattering of other stuff.  

I did indeed mean direct carryover with no crossing over when I referenced the mitochondrial DNA.

I was actually considering the same sex-biased X-chromosome inactivation you mentioned (and yep, I definitely included the whole killing thing partly because it made sense culturally and partly so I could explain biologically why beauty was such a compelling fitness adaptation), and it was definitely going to be polygenic in my mind (I never go for one gene--one gene is just so boring and simplistic, like high school bio tries to convince people genetics works, though I usually don't mention the polygeny offhandedly because it hurts most people's heads to think of it that way), though I've kept it a bit more nebulous than your examples--I never picked an exact number like 4 or anything.  The reason I mentioned none of this before is that I generally consider going heavily into science terms without testing the water first to be a bad idea--I put out mitochondrial DNA in the last post for just that purpose   More people would be confused by this terminology than enlightened, I think.

As to the "fluke", I do intend for it to be well-night impossible--I picked a fluke that was incredibly incredibly unlikely (say 1 in 1,000,000,000) to represent the extreme perturbation of our population by an incredibly beneficial and coincidental mutation (or the act of an Angel or Saint, since we have divine intervention in the game, unlike in real genetics).  And even despite such a perturbation, the genetically-biased social order remains fairly solid and normalises after only a few generations.  Yay genetics![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (May 1, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
OK, let's see in order for the Tralg and Nibelans to bred with Narlsewomen, indicates that all three are actaully one species. Pre-zygotic barriers  are predominantly habitat and behavioral isolation, but no mechanical or gametic isolation. No apparent post-zygotic barriers exist as the offspring are fertile. Techincally "hybrids" would be between two species, here I think we have the case of extreme phenotypes with disreuptive selection (as opposed to directional selection on Rowain).

As an aside I thought of an out for the d'Toussaints, aggresive female infantcide could lead to only beautiful daughters being known, they just wouldn't come around often   

Back to Scandaj. So how to get one species, with three distinct biotypes whose males all breed true from a single stock of females who share a common biotype with one of the males. Additionally two of the biotypes only produce male offspring. Assuming a standard meiotic gametic distribution, Narlse should dominate Scandaj, unless they are unable to maintain their monopoly of females (which it seems they cannot).

Some hypotheses (and I can't wait to see what is really going on  )
There are sets of linked genes, two sets of alleles. These code for the proteins and transcription factors that direct development as Tralgs or Nibelans. Possibilties include Tralgs and Nibelans existing as YY creatures (and the lack of X genes explaining their defects), thus producing only Y gamettes. Alternitively some biochemistry within the Tralg/Nibelan causes the production of defective X gamettes. Third, he sets of alleles that dictate Tralgness/Nibelanness are lethal in an XX environment, some Y component being required for survival or inactivation of the lethal genes.

Or going farther out. Some aspect of endoreduplication occured at some point leading to additinal chromosomes in Tralg/Nibelans, but only for sex-chromosomes. Additionally there are now three sex chromsomes, a triploid state that is tolerated in these beings (being XYY). During meiosis, one gamete will get one sex chromosome and other will get two. Non-disjunction in the sex chromosomes is quite common in Tralg/Nibelans leading to ther perpetuation of gametes with two sex chromosomes. The gametic combinations then would be X, Y, XY, or YY. Any gamete bearing a single sex chromosome will fail to form a normal zygote, since it would not be triploid for the sex chromosome. This thus prevents the birth of any females. Gamettes that are XY fuse to form a XXY zygote. These zygotes are likewise non-viable as two Y chromsomes are required to stabalize the Tralg/Nibelan biotype alleles. This leaves YY gametes as the only viable gametes, and indeed other sperm tend to have defects and have flagelation malfucntions. This leaves the YY sperm as the predominate sperm and when it fertilizes the Narlsewoman egg yields an XYY zygotes that can become a Tralg/Nibelan.

 

You piqued my scientific curiosity. Now lets here what really happens. OK, when you have time, after the knight and jester are done.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Fenris]That's not right for Scandaj, but the acceptable triploid state is actually the key to determining the Praetorian puzzle.  Scandaj involves something totally different that is a bit more complicated--I could just tell you, but I'll just give three statements as "hints", one of which secretly is actually not helpful:  Hint #1--Narlsewomen can actually also breed with Rowaini, Larakese, Praetorians, or pretty much anything with a similar form of reproduction.  If they do, the result is always a Narlsewoman and is generally a dead ringer for her mom.  Hint #2--When Narlsemen and Narlsewomen breed, the result is actually more than 50% Narlsewomen (incidentally, this helps deal with the fact that much of the interracial strife of the planet between the three PC races revolves around raids for females), Hint #3--the Narlse (male and female), Nibelan, and Tralg produce diploid gametes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

*poke*

I should have my backstory finalized soon, at least for the most part.

RA, you have an extra e-mail, hopefully you got it


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2007)

RA, when do you think this game will start... it seems the recruiting thread is growing silent...


----------



## pallandrome (May 4, 2007)

Poo. As much as I was looking forward to this, it looks like I wont be able to put togeather a character for about another month. Deadlines, my second job, and the three other games I'm currently in, have put a few restraints on my gaming activities. Anyways, you guys have fun!


----------



## Mista Collins (May 4, 2007)

As soon as the Jester is posted, you will see Armand d'Angello fleshed out and posted. I've been lurking this OOC thread, but haven't had much to say that is relevant to the campaign (at this moment).


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2007)

I'm still laboring on my character and should have a draft up late tonight or if not by mid-week. Sorry for the slow down, work got more than a little hectic of late.


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2007)

We're waiting for a deadline and for the Jester.  I'd hope that within 2 weeks we can kick this off, but that all depends on RA.


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2007)

Bump.... RA, any word here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bump.... RA, any word here?



 Classes ending--assignments cropping up and all that.  Writing Jester will take some time, but other than that, I'm just waiting for characters to be finished.  However, I don't feel right asking for a deadline when I haven't finished all the write-ups myself (though admittedly, I was crossing my fingers that I wouldn't have to provide all the Rowaini classes, including the new Blademaster, even though on the other side, it will be good to have them finished)


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2007)

What were you thinking RA. It was sure everyone would like to test something new, and even more, evereyone want to be unique in some way, where the need of many different classes. Players, so predictible


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2007)

It just seems that most of this has died with no set time to start.  I'm not sure who's even paying attention to this thread anymore


----------



## unleashed (May 11, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> It just seems that most of this has died with no set time to start.  I'm not sure who's even paying attention to this thread anymore



I am.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

As am I.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2007)

Waiting for the game to start... if I'm in


----------



## Mavnn (May 11, 2007)

Yep, there's definately still interest. I, for one, am actually quite glad for the delay - between illness and work being manic I haven't managed to sit down and finish my character yet... while I wouldn't want or expect the game to be delayed for that, I'm not complaining at the second chance!


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

I'm still here. I think I submitted my sheet even.

Oh heck, background! I'll have to email it...


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2007)

I'm still here, just a little overwhealmed by RL. I plan to have a character draft up in the near future.


----------



## Fenris (May 12, 2007)

I am hear. Tristan is done sans equipment, so I saw no more need to post. So one RA gets done with finals etc I ams sure we'll get moving again.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm still here. I think I submitted my sheet even.
> 
> Oh heck, background! I'll have to email it...



I've been waiting on it so I can write some of Brice's stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been waiting on it so I can write some of Brice's stuff



 I'd rather you didn't connect the characters just yet.  It gives me more room to cut players or (if I get soft) split the group in half.  We already have Velmont's cohort who has to come together with Gabriel.

That said, when I pick players, do feel free to make connections amongst the group, especially for those who have been Musketeers for awhile.  However, I feel Shayuri's chap will be a newcomer, so I'd rather not see a connection there--heck, I'm still kind of upset that you read that SBLOCK, as it would have been nice for Shayuri's characters personal info to remain...well...personal   Ah well, that's why I'm having her use e-mail now I guess


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd rather you didn't connect the characters just yet.  It gives me more room to cut players or (if I get soft) split the group in half.  We already have Velmont's cohort who has to come together with Gabriel.
> 
> That said, when I pick players, do feel free to make connections amongst the group, especially for those who have been Musketeers for awhile.  However, I feel Shayuri's chap will be a newcomer, so I'd rather not see a connection there--heck, I'm still kind of upset that you read that SBLOCK, as it would have been nice for Shayuri's characters personal info to remain...well...personal   Ah well, that's why I'm having her use e-mail now I guess



I've been e-mailing as well.  And when I read it, I had no intention of playing, my bad 

I'll forward you the e-mails though, as we worked out a pre-musketeer conection (But realy, not much of a post-musketeer one), but it's fairly loose, so it's probably not an issue.

BTW, RA, you have e-mail, but if you don't get it tonight, I'm on vacation tomorow and going to a con, so reply to my home address.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 14, 2007)

RA, if you have not started the Jester yet, do take your time with it. And if you have started already, take your time. I am going to bow out of the chance for a spot in this game. I plan on running a game in a few months and want to get everything set up for that.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

I'm not able to find the time for another one either. Maybe next time RA.


----------



## Mavnn (May 15, 2007)

*Louis (v0.8)*

Still need to add more wordy bits, but the numbers seem to be there. 

Basic character idea is still the same: middle aged, fat, wealthy aristrocat turns over a new leaf when his brother (a musketeer) is killed by an enemy of the King. Out to make up for the wasted years and revenge his brother, Louis spent a good part of the family fortune on hiring the best weapons masters money could hire and spent the next five years preparing to take on his brothers mantle...

...as a musketeer!

[sblock=Louis]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Louis 
[B]Class:[/B] Swashbuckler 3
[B]Race:[/B] Rowaini
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG

[B]Str:[/B]  14 +2	[B]Level:[/B] 3	[B]XP[/B]: 3000 / 6000
[B]Dex:[/B]  16 +3	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] XX (3d10+9)
[B]Con:[/B]  16 +3	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5
[B]Int:[/B]  16 +3	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2	[B]Init:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 19 +4	[B]ACP:[/B] -0

[B]		Total	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	16	+0	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	+3
[B]Touch:[/B]	16	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]		Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	3	+3	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	3	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+5	1	+2	+2 (Iron Will)
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Masterwork Rowaini Dueling Sabre (?)	+7	d8+d6+5	x2	18-20
Unarmed Strike			+6	d3+d6+5	x2	20
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Rowaini, Bablyn, Larakese, High Praetorian

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[u]Rowaini Racial Abilities[/u]
- Legendary Item
- +3 to Craft checks
[u]Class Abilities[/u]

[B]Feats: [/B] 
 1 - Iron Will
 1(B) - Weapon Fam: Rowaini Weapons
 2(B) - Weapon Finesse
 3 - Improved Unarmed Combat

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance			+11	6	+3	+2 (Tumble)
Craft: Gourmet Food	+12	6	+3	+3 (Racial)
Diplomacy		+12	6	+4	+2 (Sense Motive Syn)
Jump			+10	6	+2	+2 (Tumble)
Knowledge: Fine Wines	+9	6	+3
Search			+9	6	+3
Sense Motive		+8	6	+2
Spot			+8	6	+2
Tumble			+11	6	+3	+2 (Jump Syn)


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	58	116	175	175	700

[B]Age:[/B] 47
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:*


*Personality:*

*Background:*

[sblock=Advancement]
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2007)

*Shayuri* - Jacen d'Arthinan
*Bront* - Mostly complete character (Brice Fortimide).  Might alter background a bit to work with Shayuri
*unleashed* - Gabriel
*Mista Collins* - Bowed out
*Velmont* - Has lackey (Hyancinthe)
*pallandrome* - Has stats and a concept.
*Fenris* - Tristan d'Toussaint
*stonegod* - Is still reading
*Jemal* - Withdrew his submition
*Scotley* - Balthazar Bruyere (I think that's the most up to date version, still had Sage in it)
*Erekose13* - Rolled Stats
*Mavnn* - Louis


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

FYI - If you get a quarum, I'm not so jonesing for another PbP that I'd be mad if I wasn't picked.  I'm not going to drop out, but I'll gladly take secondary consideration to others as the case may be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2007)

Alright, finals are next week, but as usual, I don't have any.  I've got one project pending but mostly done as of today.  Thus, let us see--who is done and still with us?  Shayuri, Bront, unleashed, Velmont, Fenris, Scotley, Mavnn, it looks like.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2007)

That's been my count


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2007)

Alright.  Some of these don't have backstories finished though.  Finals over soon, and I can start this.  I'd like to cut it to maybe 4 Musketeers or maybe 4 Musketeers and a lackey.  Shayuri, you were going to e-mail me the background?


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Yessir...then I was on vacation for a week...blargh.

Would you repost your email? Or I could just send a private message via the forum, perhaps...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yessir...then I was on vacation for a week...blargh.
> 
> Would you repost your email? Or I could just send a private message via the forum, perhaps...



 Either way.  My gmail is just my username here (but all one word, like rystilarden).


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Sent!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sent!



 Did it bounce?  I don't see it in gmail or PMs.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

I sent it to your gmail...odd.

But! In my inestimable cleverness, I took the time to copy and paste the whole darn thing onto my Notepad character sheet. So nothing is lost! I'll just PM it to you as well, and should Wotan will it, you will receive it. One way or the other.

PM's away!

...gah! You need a CS account for that?! ZOUNDS! Loki is laughing.

I'll try gmail again, I guess.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I sent it to your gmail...odd.
> 
> But! In my inestimable cleverness, I took the time to copy and paste the whole darn thing onto my Notepad character sheet. So nothing is lost! I'll just PM it to you as well, and should Wotan will it, you will receive it. One way or the other.
> 
> ...



 Alrighty then.  Scotley, you going to have time to finish up?  How about you Mavnn?

Also, I looked at your skills, Mavnn, and you have Knowledge: Fine Wines, which isn't really a skill and probably shortchanges you.  If you meant for it to be knowledge of what wines and vintages are the best tasting, which complement which kind of meal, which are  the best for a specific occasion, etc, that would actually fall under Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty (because even though the SRD doesn't say it anymore, it still covers courtly graces and such like it did in 3.0), which would also net you a Diplomacy synergy bonus (and who doesn't like the guy with the wine?).  Also, Craft: Food isn't really an appropriate application of Craft, it should be Profession: Chef.

Anyways, I'm willing to give people more time, but if you guys are too busy and since MistaCollins and Erekose dropped out, I could currently take the 4 musketeers (and one cohort) with finished characters.  If one of you finishes, Bront specifically told me to drop him if there's a cutoff.  If both finish, well, then I actually have to do a selection process, so we'll see.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2007)

Craft: Cook can be good, as after all, you produce a good with the skill which can be sold. But for such trivial skill, Profession or Craft, the big difference will only be the attribute atatch to the skill.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2007)

Craft food means that you have to spend a week to prepare food, I think you want Profession: Chef.

If you think you can squeeze me in as a 5th, that's fine, if not, no biggie.  Either way, it should be an interesting dynamic with the game.  Brice is certaintly different from anything I've played before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Craft food means that you have to spend a week to prepare food, I think you want Profession: Chef.
> 
> If you think you can squeeze me in as a 5th, that's fine, if not, no biggie.  Either way, it should be an interesting dynamic with the game.  Brice is certaintly different from anything I've played before.



 "I spent this whole week of eight hours of work each day, but now I have this 40 gp cake!"

I don't think I want 5 Musketeers, but Brice is currently in for the moment.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I spent this whole week of eight hours of work each day, but now I have this 40 gp cake!"



I think you need to work on it for another week.  Then it will be a masterwork cake.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think you need to work on it for another week.  Then it will be a masterwork cake.



 Masterwork cake--it may be stale, but it is so hard, it can be used as an improvised weapon...a wepaon with a +1 Masterwork bonus to hit!


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2007)

It give a +2 to Profession: Party Planner.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

And thus the tradition of Rowaini Battlecake was born.

In time, they branched out a bit, in search of more effective combat pastries. The voulge-tort was particularly popular in formation tactics against mounted knights armed with sharpened cinna-sticks. Of course, the development of gunpowdered sugar heralded the end of the knight's dominance of open-field pastry conflicts...

...boy, you can really stretch that premise way past the breaking point if you try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> And thus the tradition of Rowaini Battlecake was born.
> 
> In time, they branched out a bit, in search of more effective combat pastries. The voulge-tort was particularly popular in formation tactics against mounted knights armed with sharpened cinna-sticks. Of course, the development of gunpowdered sugar heralded the end of the knight's dominance of open-field pastry conflicts...
> 
> ...boy, you can really stretch that premise way past the breaking point if you try.



 During the Last Croissant War, a new race of Battleforged pastry constructs was born--I refer, of course, to the infamous Cake Golem:

[SBLOCK=Cake Golem]Cake Golem
Medium Construct (Fruitcake)
Hit Dice: 12d10+20 (86)
Initiative: 0
Speed: 30 (6 squares)
Armor Class: 18 (+6 natural, +2 deflection), touch 12, flatfooted 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+13
Attack: slam +13 melee (1d6+4)
Full attack: 2 slams +13 melee (1d6+4)
Space/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: Construct traits, Fruitcake traits (Dehydration vulnerability, Fruitcake healing 6, Fruitcake stodge (DC 16), Viscosity (DC 16)), Kweznuz Shellac (DR 10/adamantine, DR 5/-, SR 18, Energy Resistance 5 (universal)), Oversized slam
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 10, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 11
Skills: -
Feats: -
Environment: Any
Organization: Solitary or Guard Force (1-8)
Challenge Rating: 9
Treasure: Standard items (slashing/piercing weapons only)
Alignment: Always Neutral
Advancement: 12-14 HD (Medium); 15-30 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: N/A

Cake Golems are man-sized, blocky humanoids formed of gooey fruitcake and sheathed in a gleaming white shellac-like icing. The first was created by the halfling wizard Bippo "Messy" Kweznuz, who also accidentally developed the Kweznuz Pudding - but that's another story. The first cake golem was created in response to one of his neighbors claiming to have baked "the perfect fruitcake." Not to be outdone, Bippo set to work to create, in his words, "an even more perfect fruitcake."

The result of his labours was a cake as obedient as it was tasty, and imbued with many of the abilities of the Kweznuz Pudding without conferring their ravenous hunger for animal fat. The icing, he claimed, would ensure that none but the most dedicated gourmand should prosper from his genius, and indeed several of his neighbors admitted defeat against the formidable cake's outer shell. The filling was a moist and rich blend of sweet fruit, edible nuts and thick cake so rich, thick and filling that when Bippo finally relented and carved out helpings of his creation it's said that none could eat a second portion.

Combat
A Cake Golem in combat attacks in relatively simplistic ways, generally slamming opponents and trusting to its thick shell to protect it. Its intelligence is entirely program-based and enables it rudimentary options in combat, usually its last attacker (if that attacker is within close range) or its most immediate threat in melee. Its default behavior unless specifically countermanded is to act only in self-defense and to attempt flight or healing if reduced to half its normal hit point total. It can, however, be given simple instructions (25 words or less) including combat tactics.
Cake golems have no language but unfailingly understand their creator in any language he or she speaks.

Kweznuz Shellac (Ex): The icing on a Cake Golem is of double thickness, layered with marzipan and carries formidable enchantments and traces of rare materials. It provides the cake golem with DR 10/adamantine and DR 5/-. In addition, the shellac resists the first 5 points of all forms of elemental damage, and provides spell resistance equal to 12 plus half the cake golem's hit dice. The Cake Golem's natural attacks are considered adamantine and magic for purposes of penetrating damage reduction. All Damage Reduction and energy resistance afforded by the Kweznuz Shellac increases by 5 points for a large golem.

Fruitcake traits:
Dehydration vulnerability (Ex): A fruitcake is very sensitive to dehydration and sustains 50% extra damage from all such effects.
Fruitcake healing (Ex): A wounded fruitcake may heal itself by applying internal pressure to re-seal damaged portions. At will, it may take a full round action provoking attacks of opportunity to heal 1 hit point for each 2 hit dice it possesses. If it is able to absorb fresh, non-living plant matter this amount doubles.
Fruitcake stodge (Ex): A fruitcake is so incredibly thick and stodgy that despite being a foodstuff it's incredibly difficult to eat any large quantity. All bite attacks against a fruitcake are treated as one size smaller than normal, and any bonus the attacker receives to strength is reduced by 2 (to a minimum of 0). Any opponent who successfully bites and causes damage to a fruitcake must make a fortitude save (DC 10+ 1/2 HD + Con if any) or have its mouth gummed up, requiring a move action to clear.
Viscosity (Ex): The thick cake-and-fruit goo of which a fruitcake is formed tends to snare weapons and prevent their easy withdrawal. Any attack with a piercing or slashing weapon which deals damage to a fruitcake requires a reflex save (DC 10+ 1/2 HD + Con if any) to retain the weapon. Natural weapons are not affected.

Construction
A Cake Golem's body is formed of a series of fruitcakes arranged in a crude humanoid form, liberally covered with inch-thick marzipan impregnated with powdered adamantine. The bright white outer shell which coats the marzipan layer is formed of a combination of sugars, with abjurative sigils overlaid one upon the other in slightly different formulations so subtle that they cannot be deciphered in their final white-on-white state. The cost of the cakes are relatively moderate, though they must be made of premium ingredients worth at least 250 gold; however, the cost of adamantine and the icing's esoteric ingredients amounts to an additional 2500 gold pieces' cost. Producing and assembling the body requires a DC 17 Profession (cook) check or a DC 20 Craft (Sculpture) check.
CL 11th; Craft Construct, Geas/Quest, Resist Energy, Spell Resistance*, Stoneskin, caster must be 11th level.
Price 62750 gp; Cost 32750 gp + 2510 XP[/SBLOCK]

And the Gingerbread Golem


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2007)

You should post this in the rules forum and see what kind of reaction you get.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You should post this in the rules forum and see what kind of reaction you get.



 Nah, I stole it from someone else.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2007)

That remind me, I've run an adventure that was created by WotC where a Calzone Golem appeared. Result of a wizard who wanted to create an help for her niece, which is a famous cook.

[SBLOCK=Calzone Golem]*Calzone Golem*
Medium-Size Construct
Hit Dice: 6d10 (33 hp)
Initiative: –1 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft. (can’t run)
AC: 13 (–1 Dex, +4 natural)
Attacks: 2 slams +5 melee
Damage: Slam 1d8+1 and 1d4 fire
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, heat
Special Qualities: Berserk, construct, magic immunity,
spurt
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 9, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 1
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground
Organization: Solitary or gang (2–4)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 7–12 HD (Medium-size); 13–18 HD
(Large)
The calzone golem is a strange construct dreamed up
by Andolyn and Gendrew and created through a delicate
process that mixes alchemy and bakery in ways
never before imagined by mortal beings. It looks like a
doughy humanoid, and smells of cheese and tomatoes.
Combat
As a golem, the calzone golem is incapable of strategy
or tactics. Its creator can command it if within 60 feet.
When not directly controlled, most calzone golems
stand as steadfast guardians of kitchens, pantries, or
dining halls.
Breath Weapon (Su): Once every 5 rounds, the calzone
golem can exhale a cloud of nauseating gas as a
free action. This is identical with a stinking cloud spell
except that the range is 0 and the effect is a cloud that
spreads in a 5-foot radius, 5 feet high. The Fortitude
save to negate the effect has a DC of 13.
Heat (Ex): The calzone golem generates so much
heat that its mere touch deals additional fire damage.
Berserk (Ex): When a calzone golem is struck by a
slashing or piercing weapon, it must make a Will save
(DC 12), or its elemental spirit breaks free and goes
berserk. The uncontrolled golem begins rampaging,
attacking the nearest living creature or smashing some
object smaller than itself if no creature is within reach,
then moving on to spread more destruction. Once the
golem goes berserk, no known method can reestablish
control.
Construct: Immune to mind-influencing effects,
poison, disease, and similar effects. Not subject to critical
hits, subdual damage, ability damage, energy drain,
or death from massive damage.
Magic Immunity (Ex): Calzone golems are immune
to all spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural effects,
except as follows. Cold-based effects slow them (as the
slow spell) for 2d6 rounds, no saving throw. Fire-based
effects deal no damage but rather harden the golem
temporarily, increasing its natural armor bonus by +1
for every 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal
(this hardening fades after 1d4 hours). The golem rolls
no saving throw against fire effects.
Spurt (Ex): If the calzone golem is struck for damage
by a slashing or piercing weapon, it spurts out a small
splash of extremely hot juices from the wound. This
spurt inflicts 1 point of fire damage to all individuals
within 5 feet of the golem.
Construction
A calzone golem’s body is created from a mixture of fine
ingredients, including approximately 100 pounds of
flour, 50 pounds of cheese, four gallons of tomato
sauce, and large quantities of salt, yeast, and sugar.
Mushrooms, olives, or other ingredients may be added
to the tomato sauce as desired. Season with oregano
and black pepper to taste. All ingredients must be fresh
and of the highest quality.
The golem costs 10,000 gp to create, including 500
gp for the ingredients. Assembling the body requires a
successful Profession (cook) check (DC 15), along with
2 hours of baking at approximately 450 degrees.
The creator must be 9th level and able to cast arcane
spells. Completing the ritual drains 250 XP from the
creator and requires burning hands, grease, major creation,
and stinking cloud.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

I'm going to give a bit more time, since it was Memorial Day weekend and all.  Let's say if they haven't gotten back to us by Wednesday, we have our team.


----------



## Mavnn (May 29, 2007)

While I've enjoyed the discussion, it looks like I'm going to have to drop out.

I've been suffering for a few months from post-viral debilitation which is leaving me pretty limited time and energy - I'd thought I was getting better and haven't done any RP for a while, but it looks like it's going to be a while longer before I can put the time and effort into this game that it would deserve. Also, with limited energy I'm afraid work/family comes first.

In terms of the skills, I suppose I was mostly aiming for the +3 racial bonus on the craft, but I was also considering the fact that cooking is a skill that does actually produce something and is something of a craft.

In terms of the wine, it just seemed appropriate for a musketeer to be a *real* expert on such things...

Hope the game goes well, it looks great and a good mix of characters.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2007)

Agh! Sorry to hear it, Mavnn!

All my hopes that you recover as soon as possible! Get better!


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2007)

Looks like you have more than enough players so I'll bow out of this one. I fear I have too much going on right now to give the game the attention it deserves. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2007)

Wait a second, how much are still remaining?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2007)

To the dropping out guys--I'll leave you as alts.  If you get more time later, finish the characters up.  Players can and do drop when you least expect, and alts are always welcome!

To the rest--looks like the group has been self-selecting.  You're all winners!  Shayuri's gone until next week, but that's okay because we're going to be working out equipment and such now.  I'm going for something a bit different than equipment in the traditional sense, but you guys still will get cool stuff and a Legendary Item without having tons of trinkets.  Anyone ready to start working with me on that can chime in and we'll get going!

EDIT: Velmont, it looks like we're left with four muskteteers and one cohort


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2007)

Fine with me.

My Lengendary item will probably the first masterwork item I've ever crafted myself, which why I see it as so precious. Outside that, I'm open.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Fine with me.
> 
> My Lengendary item will probably the first masterwork item I've ever crafted myself, which why I see it as so precious. Outside that, I'm open.



 That sounds fair--what are you looking for in the Legendary Item?  A weapon?  An enhancer?  

Additionally, I've decided that in addition to traditional equipment, I would also give each character an extra something special--it is a Rowaini custom among some Rowaini to have a Saint's Blessing placed on an infant during the Naming Ceremony.  The Saint is often chosen based on what the parents hope for the child's life (so parents who are hoping that their son will be a great swordsman might get a blessing from the Patron Saint of Swordsmen, etc) but sometimes it just depends on what sort of holy disciple is present (monks who follow the Saints have only one Patron Saint, and they can only give that one Saint's blessing).  I want to give each character a Saint's Blessing (or perhaps an unexpectedly beneficial Witch's Curse, etc if they would prefer not to have the source be a Saint).  I'm happy to work this out with any player as well.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2007)

He is primarly a weaponsmith, so he would have created a weapon he would have kept. A light weapon of some kind.

For teh blessing, his parents would have hoped Hyancinthe to become a great artisan, maybe even one day the main weaponsmith of the king or something like that.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

A Saint's blessing seems quite in order for the Toussaints   

Chiming in to get started.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> He is primarly a weaponsmith, so he would have created a weapon he would have kept. A light weapon of some kind.
> 
> For teh blessing, his parents would have hoped Hyancinthe to become a great artisan, maybe even one day the main weaponsmith of the king or something like that.



 A light weapon works.  As to crafts, as you might suspect for a race that has a racial craft bonus, there are a variety of different Saints focused around crafting.  One for weaponsmithing might be appropriate.  However, as a commoner (even using the commoner ability mods), Hyacinthe would be less likely to have a Saint's Blessing unless his family was lucky and a nice monk who did them for free was passing by, in which case they would probably have taken what they could get--think about having an interesting random blessing unrelated to his parents' wishes, or I can come up with one.  Also, maybe his gambling luck (or lack thereof) is the result of a witch's curse that has other unexpected side benefits?  We can think of something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> A Saint's blessing seems quite in order for the Toussaints
> 
> Chiming in to get started.



 I would imagine so.  From your description of the Toussaints as striving to appear the perfect family with physical specimens that average above their station, I wouldn't be surprised if they had a lucrative deal worked out with a monastery to have every male infant blessed by a Saint for health, vitality, and strength, and every female infant blessed by a Saint for charisma and beauty.  Of course, blessings don't always take and they only influence the odds a little (it wouldn't make a plain or ugly girl gorgeous, but it might help a pretty girl be even prettier), but every little bit counts!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would imagine so.  From your description of the Toussaints as striving to appear the perfect family with physical specimens that average above their station, I wouldn't be surprised if they had a lucrative deal worked out with a monastery to have every male infant blessed by a Saint for health, vitality, and strength, and every female infant blessed by a Saint for charisma and beauty.  Of course, blessings don't always take and they only influence the odds a little (it wouldn't make a plain or ugly girl gorgeous, but it might help a pretty girl be even prettier), but every little bit counts!




That sounds like a deal. Very fitting. I am sure the little village in Colonne du Ciel would have made sure to have the monastary have monks that followed such saints.

And I still need to toss out some epigenetics to you.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A light weapon works.  As to crafts, as you might suspect for a race that has a racial craft bonus, there are a variety of different Saints focused around crafting.  One for weaponsmithing might be appropriate.  However, as a commoner (even using the commoner ability mods), Hyacinthe would be less likely to have a Saint's Blessing unless his family was lucky and a nice monk who did them for free was passing by, in which case they would probably have taken what they could get--think about having an interesting random blessing unrelated to his parents' wishes, or I can come up with one.  Also, maybe his gambling luck (or lack thereof) is the result of a witch's curse that has other unexpected side benefits?  We can think of something.




Randomness is always... interesting. Go for the Witch Curse with side effect.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> That sounds like a deal. Very fitting. I am sure the little village in Colonne du Ciel would have made sure to have the monastary have monks that followed such saints.
> 
> And I still need to toss out some epigenetics to you.



 What about legendary item?  A weapon, do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Randomness is always... interesting. Go for the Witch Curse with side effect.



 How about this--once Hyacinthe spurned a witch who wanted to sleep with him, so she cursed him, saying "Well, gambler, if you don't want to get lucky with me, you shall never get lucky again."  The curse manifests only periodically, and since bad luck sometimes comes naturally, he never knows when it is the curse as opposed to simple bad luck.  However, it seems to manifest right as he is about to win big, ruining his streak at gambling (this negative effect is left purposefully undefined so that it fits with whatever you wish in your backstory of Hyacinthe and his bad luck).  However, Hyacinthe has found that sometimes, the curse that follows him around like an aura can affect others who are about to have a good luck streak as well.  Once a day, he can force an attacker to reroll a critical threat roll against him.  He can do this after he's seen whether it was high enough to confirm, and the attacker gets the worse of the two results.

That sound good?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What about legendary item?  A weapon, do you think?




That was indeed my first thought. But I didn't want to be too cliche. But anything else doesn't fit as well I think. There is a strong martial tradition in the family that warrants it. But I am certianly open to other suggestions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> That was indeed my first thought. But I didn't want to be too cliche. But anything else doesn't fit as well I think. There is a strong martial tradition in the family that warrants it. But I am certianly open to other suggestions.



 It may be cliche, but it does make sense for a musketeer, particularly one with his family's tradition.  We'll see if we even get anyone who doesn't have a weapon as their Legendary Item.

As for the Blessing, that sort of Saint's Blessing won't be as interesting or flashy as others, but it is still an effective boon--basically, the blessing of the Patron Saint of Health and Heartiness (when it succeeds) basically results in the equivalent of rolling slightly higher, so he would have 1 higher Con.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It may be cliche, but it does make sense for a musketeer, particularly one with his family's tradition.  We'll see if we even get anyone who doesn't have a weapon as their Legendary Item.




True. Especially among Rowani nobility, I would think that the dueling weapons are a common Legendary item, crafted with skill and handed down generations, sysmbols of honor and prestige.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the Blessing, that sort of Saint's Blessing won't be as interesting or flashy as others, but it is still an effective boon--basically, the blessing of the Patron Saint of Health and Heartiness (when it succeeds) basically results in the equivalent of rolling slightly higher, so he would have 1 higher Con.




Works for me. Porthos was never known to be sick   And aside from strength, Con is the next thing the Toussaints would be known for, and all the capacity it implies    )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> True. Especially among Rowani nobility, I would think that the dueling weapons are a common Legendary item, crafted with skill and handed down generations, sysmbols of honor and prestige.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Porthos was never known to be sick   And aside from strength, Con is the next thing the Toussaints would be known for, and all the capacity it implies    )



 Alright, that sounds like a plan.  For the weapon people, you get a +1 weapon with some other minor special (not anything that increases offensive capacity and be rated as a +X equivalent, but something fun that would be separate).  

Also, all you guys get an additional 3000 GP with which to buy normal equipment and start out with cash/gems/jewelry.  Save money for fancy outfits, fine wines, art objects, gifts for ladies, etc, rather than magic items, although a few potions are okay if your character has had reason to come in contact with a Witch.  If you must insist on having a non-potion magic item, deduct 1.5x as much as the normal cost out of your 3000 and come up with an explanation for how you got it (which is a good idea for anything expensive that you start with in a game, IMO).


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alright, that sounds like a plan.  For the weapon people, you get a +1 weapon with some other minor special (not anything that increases offensive capacity and be rated as a +X equivalent, but something fun that would be separate).




Alright how about this:
The Toussaints have always been big men, and they have always carried big weapons to match their size. Tristan's dueling sabre is such a weapon. Made by skilled craftsmen long ago, the hilt is engraved with the crest of the Toussaints and has a large, curved guard above the hilt. But the blade is made a little longer and much heavier to accomodate the stength of the Toussaints. 

The heaviness of the blade combinded with the hilt give this weapon +2 HP and a +2 to sunder attempts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright how about this:
> The Toussaints have always been big men, and they have always carried big weapons to match their size. Tristan's dueling sabre is such a weapon. Made by skilled craftsmen long ago, the hilt is engraved with the crest of the Toussaints and has a large, curved guard above the hilt. But the blade is made a little longer and much heavier to accomodate the stength of the Toussaints.
> 
> The heaviness of the blade combinded with the hilt give this weapon +2 HP and a +2 to sunder attempts.



 Hmm--aiding sunder attempts seems like something that would be priced as a +X equivalent instead of separate--the closest I can see to getting a bonus to sunder checks is the sundering weapon, which does indeed follow that pattern.  The weapon having more HP is something that would probably just be a flat cost though.  Another example from the SRD (though admittedly too expensive for us here) is the Parrying weapon (+1 insight to AC and saves).


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm--aiding sunder attempts seems like something that would be priced as a +X equivalent instead of separate--the closest I can see to getting a bonus to sunder checks is the sundering weapon, which does indeed follow that pattern.  The weapon having more HP is something that would probably just be a flat cost though.  Another example from the SRD (though admittedly too expensive for us here) is the Parrying weapon (+1 insight to AC and saves).





I couldn't find Parrying or Sundering in the SRD, but hadn't looked before hand honestly. I just went off what would be a cool thing to add to it. I figured that sundering doesn't come up too often (heck I don't even have Improved Sunder, but that's another post). I was visualizing an elaborate guard, nearly like a Swordbreaker, but instead off it as an off-hand weapon as in florentine fencing, but to aid in binding the weapon. 

Truth be told I halved the bonus from Imp Sunder, finguring that was an appropriate level, especially as infrequently as sunder arises. But no problem. I will ponder it again and see what I come up with.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I couldn't find Parrying or Sundering in the SRD, but hadn't looked before hand honestly. I just went off what would be a cool thing to add to it. I figured that sundering doesn't come up too often (heck I don't even have Improved Sunder, but that's another post). I was visualizing an elaborate guard, nearly like a Swordbreaker, but instead off it as an off-hand weapon as in florentine fencing, but to aid in binding the weapon.
> 
> Truth be told I halved the bonus from Imp Sunder, finguring that was an appropriate level, especially as infrequently as sunder arises. But no problem. I will ponder it again and see what I come up with.



 Maybe the guard helps by giving a +2 bonus to resist being disarmed or something?  Personally I don't like Sunder so much because I don't like sundering the PCs' beloved weapons.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe the guard helps by giving a +2 bonus to resist being disarmed or something?  Personally I don't like Sunder so much because I don't like sundering the PCs' beloved weapons.





Well that's actually good to hear. I dislike that as well, even more so that these are heirloom Legendary items   

But a modifier to disarm was also in my brain when I was thinking this up. I started with the larger blade and guard and consider the implications, disarm and sunder came up. Sunder made a little more sense, though a nice basket hilt could help prevent disarms.

Of course, should Tristan _still _ get disarmed, he does have Imp Unarmed Strike and his fist does as much damage as most men's short swords   

So the +2 to resist disarms is absolutely fine by me. I had been on that scent as well and it fits the character very well also.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well that's actually good to hear. I dislike that as well, even more so that these are heirloom Legendary items
> 
> But a modifier to disarm was also in my brain when I was thinking this up. I started with the larger blade and guard and consider the implications, disarm and sunder came up. Sunder made a little more sense, though a nice basket hilt could help prevent disarms.
> 
> ...



 Sure.  My policy is that I'll never sunder your weapon with the sunder action if the PCs never use the sunder action.  If you fight a monster with a special ability that ruins your items, that's a different story.  My reasoning is that Sunder is both overpowered and makes the game less fun (if PCs get sundered, they lose their beloved weapons--if they use sunder, they get less $$, plus the fight is usually less fun too), and one possible in-game reasoning is that the NPCs expect to win and sell the weapons just like the PCs do (or in this particular game, many enemies would have too much respect for a Legendary Weapon to treat it like that).


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To the dropping out guys--I'll leave you as alts.  If you get more time later, finish the characters up.  Players can and do drop when you least expect, and alts are always welcome!
> 
> To the rest--looks like the group has been self-selecting.  You're all winners!  Shayuri's gone until next week, but that's okay because we're going to be working out equipment and such now.  I'm going for something a bit different than equipment in the traditional sense, but you guys still will get cool stuff and a Legendary Item without having tons of trinkets.  Anyone ready to start working with me on that can chime in and we'll get going!
> 
> EDIT: Velmont, it looks like we're left with four muskteteers and one cohort



Okay, well Gabriel will want a legendary rowaini dueling cutlass with his family insignia on the weapon somewhere. Don't know if he'll cover the insignia yet or not, but that would somewhat depend on where such an insignia was located. On the heartstone perhaps or would somewhere else be more likely?

As for a saints blessing or witches curse, I have nothing in mind as yet (mainly because I haven't thought about the character for so long), so suggest away.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2007)

Just as well. The sunder stuff made me consider taking Imp Sunder, but that would require dropping two feats and I am pretty happy with Tristan's feats as they are. So in the end I think this worked out better.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2007)

Chime!

Brice has his father's sword and his mother's locket, and I figure either or both could be legendary items.  While his father has been a huge influence on his life, he rarely knew his mother, so it might be poetic for his locket to be the primary legendary item.  Can't you eventualy get more?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Chime!
> 
> Brice has his father's sword and his mother's locket, and I figure either or both could be legendary items.  While his father has been a huge influence on his life, he rarely knew his mother, so it might be poetic for his locket to be the primary legendary item.  Can't you eventualy get more?



 You can indeed eventually get more, but not yet.  The later ones represent a character of such power and legend that many of her items have stories about them and memories stored in them (true for many mythological heroes in the real world, for instance).  

Any idea for Saint's Blessing et al?


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can indeed eventually get more, but not yet.  The later ones represent a character of such power and legend that many of her items have stories about them and memories stored in them (true for many mythological heroes in the real world, for instance).
> 
> Any idea for Saint's Blessing et al?



Not at the moment, I have the same problem Unleashed has, been a while.  Not sure what kind of things they'd cover either, so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

*staggers in*

Whoa. What a ride.

I'm back. I shall be emailin' ye, Rystil, regardin' me item and me boon, arrr...


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2007)

Someone saw pirates 3...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Someone saw pirates 3...



 Or maybe secretly wanted to play Pirates of the Tyrrhanean


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2007)

Both! Hey, I voted for Pirate, musketeer was a close second. Pirate 3 is as good as the second.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

Hee!

I liked both the Musketeers and Pirates idea. I voted for Muskets, because I got into the spelljamming game which is also kind of piratey.

But I did see Pirates 3, and contrary to many voices, I really enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

Rystil,
Any other obligatory rules for nobility ei must have MW or pay X amount more for extravagant items?

(yes, I'll take that gold embroidered backpack with the small dog sticking it's head out, Oh add the solid gold pitons and what the heck a platinum hammer)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> Any other obligatory rules for nobility ei must have MW or pay X amount more for extravagant items?
> 
> (yes, I'll take that gold embroidered backpack with the small dog sticking it's head out, Oh add the solid gold pitons and what the heck a platinum hammer)



 Nothing obligatory, but if you don't have at least one noble's outfit (with the appropriate jewelry) somewhere in your wardrobe (obviously you don't wear it at all times), and the means to attend noble galas (the outfit is part of that, but often guests bring gifts, etc) and host to noble standards for any guests, you might make your family look bad  (they'll be assumed to be paupers).  Also, you'll want to make sure all your stuff is looking good, which, among other things, means that if you find "a ratty old breastplate covered in drool, dung, and troglodyte musk", you wouldn't want to wear it, even if it was enchanted +2 light fortification


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

Come on Rystil,
style over substance is the defining trait of a musketeer   

Better to die looking marvelous than win using the above breastplate.

Also, any societal limitations on armor and weapons? Does the musketeers provide horses or do we? I am balancing swashbucklery vs knightliness.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Come on Rystil,
> style over substance is the defining trait of a musketeer
> 
> Better to die looking marvelous than win using the above breastplate.
> ...



 Social niceties or technology level?

It dependso n the venue.  As far as weapons, most good young noblemen dandies oft carry a rapier/dueling cutlass/dueling sabre at their hip, peaceknotted for safety, even if they barely know how to use it and it is only for show.  On the other hand, a giant dire greataxe covered in spikes and skulls, constantly oozing blood, and muttering demonic verses is probably not a good thing in most settings.

For armour, most social settings are such that anything you're wearing over your clothes is looked at a bit askance.  Something like Quicksteel Chain Shirt, for instance, can easily go on under clothes, though (like Frodo's Mithral Chain Shirt).

You buy your own mounts with starting gold.  Storywise, you can choose to say the musketeers provided it, or not.  I don't care the story reason for any of the items--the GP limit is for the total items you possess, however you got them.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

Then I think my equipment is done, if you'll pass an eye over it to see if it passes muster. I left 170 gp in cash, which I feel is a bit light, but don't know the baseline for a gift etc. Or the amount of "walking around" money. But I kept 3 Noble outfits so I don't have to be gauche and wear the same thing to two galas in a row.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Then I think my equipment is done, if you'll pass an eye over it to see if it passes muster. I left 170 gp in cash, which I feel is a bit light, but don't know the baseline for a gift etc. Or the amount of "walking around" money. But I kept 3 Noble outfits so I don't have to be gauche and wear the same thing to two galas in a row.



 Three outfits are always useful.  Though the description on Noble's Outfit states that a true noble always purchases a matching set of minor jewelry for the outfit, worth at least 100 GP, and wears a signet ring.

As for the rest, it isn't clear whether 3.5 wants Medium people to have more than +4 Mighty bows--in 3.0, it was clear that it was impermissible, but in 3.5, the line with the restriction was removed, but it wasn't clear if it was an oversight or not.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Three outfits are always useful.  Though the description on Noble's Outfit states that a true noble always purchases a matching set of minor jewelry for the outfit, worth at least 100 GP, and wears a signet ring.
> 
> As for the rest, it isn't clear whether 3.5 wants Medium people to have more than +4 Mighty bows--in 3.0, it was clear that it was impermissible, but in 3.5, the line with the restriction was removed, but it wasn't clear if it was an oversight or not.




I am aware of the bow situation, what do you wish to do? I have no problem going down to a +4 bow.

Ach a signet ring. I knew I forgot something. 

Eh, I'll drow the bow to a +4 so I can pick up the ring and jewelry. But let me know whether at some future point a stronger bow is possible. No problem if not. Wood has it's limits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

I usually do limit it to +4 with regular bows and allow slight exceptions in exceptional cases.  For instance, I might allow up to +6 if it was made of special wood by a master Rowaini wood craftsman.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I usually do limit it to +4 with regular bows and allow slight exceptions in exceptional cases.  For instance, I might allow up to +6 if it was made of special wood by a master Rowaini wood craftsman.





I smell a quest!  

I won't worry about it. My goodness, it's quite a bow as is! And Tristan will focus on his blade more anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I smell a quest!
> 
> I won't worry about it. My goodness, it's quite a bow as is! And Tristan will focus on his blade more anyway.



 Awesome, I think Tristan may, in fact, be 100% done then!


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Three outfits are always useful.  Though the description on Noble's Outfit states that a true noble always purchases a matching set of minor jewelry for the outfit, worth at least 100 GP, and wears a signet ring.
> 
> As for the rest, it isn't clear whether 3.5 wants Medium people to have more than +4 Mighty bows--in 3.0, it was clear that it was impermissible, but in 3.5, the line with the restriction was removed, but it wasn't clear if it was an oversight or not.



I believe it was mentioned in an FAQ that it was NOT an oversight.

Anyway, I'm still waiting for commentary and answers to my questions


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2007)

RA, what do you think about having someone starting with some piece of equipement in special material (Mithral, adamantium or Rowani quicksteel?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2007)

Rowaini Quicksteel is fine, as are cold iron and silver.  Mithral and adamantine aren't around.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2007)

Fine... 'll make Hyacinthe equipement tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool.  I seem to remember wanting a quicksteel breastplate for some reason...

Of course, I'm still unsure of money, nor which item you think is more appropriate for me to have as my legendary item.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For the weapon people, you get a +1 weapon with some other minor special (not anything that increases offensive capacity and be rated as a +X equivalent, but something fun that would be separate).
> 
> Also, all you guys get an additional *3000 GP * with which to buy normal equipment and start out with cash/gems/jewelry.  Save money for fancy outfits, fine wines, art objects, gifts for ladies, etc, rather than magic items, although a few potions are okay if your character has had reason to come in contact with a Witch.  If you must insist on having a non-potion magic item, deduct 1.5x as much as the normal cost out of your 3000 and come up with an explanation for how you got it (which is a good idea for anything expensive that you start with in a game, IMO).




Emphasis mine.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2007)

For Hyancinthe weapon, here what I suggest:

This +1 weapon have been covered by a special alloy that strangely reflect light, making harder to see the edge of the sword when it is in movement. That allow anyone weilding it gain +2 on feint attempt if the next attack is made with the short sword. It also make it harder to hit, and it gives +2 AC to the sword against sunder attack targeting it.

How much for some servant's outfit? I think it wouldn't be too cheap and migth depend on what teh master want to show with his servants.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> For Hyancinthe weapon, here what I suggest:
> 
> This +1 weapon have been covered by a special alloy that strangely reflect light, making harder to see the edge of the sword when it is in movement. That allow anyone weilding it gain +2 on feint attempt if the next attack is made with the short sword. It also make it harder to hit, and it gives +2 AC to the sword against sunder attack targeting it.
> 
> How much for some servant's outfit? I think it wouldn't be too cheap and migth depend on what teh master want to show with his servants.



 That's probably fair for the sword.  As for the outfit, servant's livery is probably usually as expensive as a courtier's outfit (a noble must keep up appearances, and the uniformed servants being immaculate and well-dressed is important), but without the jewelry of course.  The highest echelons may have servants dressed in livery with a price of a Noble's Outfit (sans the jewelry again).


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Emphasis mine.



How did I miss that?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> How did I miss that?




A massively busy RL?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> A massively busy RL?



Yeah, probably.

I still haven't gotten input about if I should use the sword or the locket...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, what makes more sense to connect the character to his history? The sword is obvious, the locket more symbolic.

I haven't read your background, but from the small bit you posted I think your connection to your father is more direct and would dictate the legendary item come from that side of the family. Keep the locket and put a heartstone in it later


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well, what makes more sense to connect the character to his history? The sword is obvious, the locket more symbolic.
> 
> I haven't read your background, but from the small bit you posted I think your connection to your father is more direct and would dictate the legendary item come from that side of the family. Keep the locket and put a heartstone in it later



 On the other hand, it wouldn't make the sense for the locket to get Brice's own heartstone, as it is a symbol of his mother's influence on him--Brice's whole personality disorder seems to be the overshadowing phantom legacy of his mother.  Good that you made the suggestion, though, Fenris, as it made me realise that the opposite might be better--start with the locket and the phantom legacy of his dead mother (probably would start with some protection, I guess?  Mothers like protecting their baby), and add thw sword later, his own sword, to show his ability to grow as an individual.

Also, I'm flexible on the Saint's Blessing / Witch's Curse thing.  I didn't have an option for an angelic version, but it could be some Guardian Angel minor protective boon to show that his mother is watching him from Heaven with the angels or something like that.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On the other hand, it wouldn't make the sense for the locket to get Brice's own heartstone, as it is a symbol of his mother's influence on him--Brice's whole personality disorder seems to be the overshadowing phantom legacy of his mother.  Good that you made the suggestion, though, Fenris, as it made me realise that the opposite might be better--start with the locket and the phantom legacy of his dead mother (probably would start with some protection, I guess?  Mothers like protecting their baby), and add thw sword later, his own sword, to show his ability to grow as an individual.
> 
> Also, I'm flexible on the Saint's Blessing / Witch's Curse thing.  I didn't have an option for an angelic version, but it could be some Guardian Angel minor protective boon to show that his mother is watching him from Heaven with the angels or something like that.



That sounds good.  Protection actualy sounds good, though that might be a little too cool.  It is more his father's shadow of his mother that haunts him than his own.  He never learned to deal with women as individuals (In a crowd, he's fine) from his dad's withdrawl, and his almost fear of women is fueled by his interpretation of his father's guilt.

As for the saint's blessing, It would be ironic if he was blessed with favor in the eyes of the ladies somehow   Or perhaps simply blessed with social charm and grace.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> That sounds good.  Protection actualy sounds good, though that might be a little too cool.  It is more his father's shadow of his mother that haunts him than his own.  He never learned to deal with women as individuals (In a crowd, he's fine) from his dad's withdrawl, and his almost fear of women is fueled by his interpretation of his father's guilt.
> 
> As for the saint's blessing, It would be ironic if he was blessed with favor in the eyes of the ladies somehow   Or perhaps simply blessed with social charm and grace.



 We can go with favour in the eyes of women--He can have the blessing of the Patron Saint of Lady's Men.  I'll base it off the Alluring trait from the WotC RPG, so that'll be just a general flavour of being attractive to ladies and then +3 to Charisma-based skill checks in their eyes.  Very ironic for the guy who is scared of girls 

I can already tell that this is going to be an in interesting Musketeer band


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On the other hand, it wouldn't make the sense for the locket to get Brice's own heartstone, as it is a symbol of his mother's influence on him--Brice's whole personality disorder seems to be the overshadowing phantom legacy of his mother.  Good that you made the suggestion, though, Fenris, as it made me realise that the opposite might be better--start with the locket and the phantom legacy of his dead mother (probably would start with some protection, I guess?  Mothers like protecting their baby), and add thw sword later, his own sword, to show his ability to grow as an individual.
> 
> Also, I'm flexible on the Saint's Blessing / Witch's Curse thing.  I didn't have an option for an angelic version, but it could be some Guardian Angel minor protective boon to show that his mother is watching him from Heaven with the angels or something like that.




I think the locket should have a lightning bolt on it.   

Hey all my suggestions can't be winners. 

Rystil, I was thinking, I have gone very French heavy on this with names and terminology, which isn't quite fair to your setting. So am I over-doing it, or on target?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Hmm, thinking about it, I'm guessing that a father like Brice's wouldn't pick that kind of Saint for a blessing.  It could, however, be a mixed blessing from a mischievous Trickster Angel who thought it would be funny to watch Brice get the attention of the ladies


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, thinking about it, I'm guessing that a father like Brice's wouldn't pick that kind of Saint for a blessing.  It could, however, be a mixed blessing from a mischievous Trickster Angel who thought it would be funny to watch Brice get the attention of the ladies



Actualy, given his father's activities before his mother died, it's perfect.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I think the locket should have a lightning bolt on it.
> 
> Hey all my suggestions can't be winners.
> 
> Rystil, I was thinking, I have gone very French heavy on this with names and terminology, which isn't quite fair to your setting. So am I over-doing it, or on target?



 I think we have an unreasonable number of exactly French names, it is true--the kingdom of Rowain is made up of a large numbers of duchies and crown-held lands, and some of them do have a clear French-sounding influence, but others have names that sound more Spanish, Italian, or Latin.  In general, Romance languages are good, though.  It certainly makes sense that a character would have consistently one language for their names and their family, though.  And I guess it makes sense that this particular squad of musketeers might all come from the same region.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We can go with favour in the eyes of women--He can have the blessing of the Patron Saint of Lady's Men.  I'll base it off the Alluring trait from the WotC RPG, so that'll be just a general flavour of being attractive to ladies and then +3 to Charisma-based skill checks in their eyes.  Very ironic for the guy who is scared of girls
> 
> I can already tell that this is going to be an in interesting Musketeer band



Sweet!  Wait till I get to Use Magic Item on them


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think we have an unreasonable number of exactly French names, it is true--the kingdom of Rowain is made up of a large numbers of duchies and crown-held lands, and some of them do have a clear French-sounding influence, but others have names that sound more Spanish, Italian, or Latin.  In general, Romance languages are good, though.  It certainly makes sense that a character would have consistently one language for their names and their family, though.  And I guess it makes sense that this particular squad of musketeers might all come from the same region.



My names were mostly regional, so it seemed to fit for me, and some of them (particularly his dead siblings) are multi-national.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think we have an unreasonable number of exactly French names, it is true--the kingdom of Rowain is made up of a large numbers of duchies and crown-held lands, and some of them do have a clear French-sounding influence, but others have names that sound more Spanish, Italian, or Latin.  In general, Romance languages are good, though.  It certainly makes sense that a character would have consistently one language for their names and their family, though.  And I guess it makes sense that this particular squad of musketeers might all come from the same region.




So, we've hit our french quota in otherwords. Alright, I don't have any other names to have to generate, so I don't need to add to it and I'll shoot for a more broad Romance nomenclature when I can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Wait till I get to Use Magic Item on them



 He's a virgin, right?  He may need to "Activate Blindly".  Just be careful--you get a mishap if you fail by 5 or more.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's a virgin, right?  He may need to "Activate Blindly".  Just be careful--you get a mishap if you fail by 5 or more.



I was making a joke on the reference to all charisma skills.  But you had to make it dirty and offend my character's delicate sensibilites. *sniff*  Fine, be that way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was making a joke on the reference to all charisma skills.  But you had to make it dirty and offend my character's delicate sensibilites. *sniff*  Fine, be that way.



 Well it's only a +3 to Charisma-based skills used on women, so you made me think of it by suggesting that you would USe Magic Device on a woman


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

The Necklace.  +1 Protection ok and then a little something extra?  Perhaps +2 to Perform: Sing as the neclace was worn by his mother as she sang to him as a child?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Necklace.  +1 Protection ok and then a little something extra?  Perhaps +2 to Perform: Sing as the neclace was worn by his mother as she sang to him as a child?



 Great.  Done!  And when singing to a woman, that stacks with the Blessing.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool  I'll get cracking on gear.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Patron Saint of Lady's Men.



Is that like a black guy in a liesure suit with an afro?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that like a black guy in a liesure suit with an afro?



 Uh, not exactly.  More like a suave Casanova.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

You need to do a web search on "The Ladies Man" 

A Heartstone weapon costs what?

I have this from your setting doc, but it seems odd.



> The heartstone stores the emotional imprint, and sometimes certain memories, of the item's crafter and then each of its owners.
> if its a weapon, then you can pay 160 XP to get a +1 enhancement bonus to it and make it a magic weapon, at no gold piece cost. Rowani item.




We're at 1/2 to 4th xp, right?

And a Quicksteel Breastplate would be 3200?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You need to do a web search on "The Ladies Man"
> 
> A Heartstone weapon costs what?
> 
> ...



 The Legendary item stuff is free.  Heartstone itself has a separate price listed somewhere else.  I remember it's pretty low--it normally isn't powerful, it just stores emotional imprints, so the idea is you can give a Heartstone item to a loved one and they can feel your love when they clasp it.  But with a Legendary item, the heartstone holds the emotions and experiences and it gains power through that.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Ahh, so I can't pump it with XP till I can get a secondary item, gotcha.

Was the other stuff correct? (current XP and breastplate?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, so I can't pump it with XP till I can get a secondary item, gotcha.
> 
> Was the other stuff correct? (current XP and breastplate?)



 I a regular Breastplate 200?  I think so, in which case both are indeed correct--I always start PbP characters halfway to the next level for various reasons.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool.  For some reason, I remember you mentioning Quicksteel Breastplate for cheaper somehow.  No biggie, probably just be imagining things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  For some reason, I remember you mentioning Quicksteel Breastplate for cheaper somehow.  No biggie, probably just be imagining things.



 Quicksteel Chain Shirt is similar and much cheaper.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quicksteel Chain Shirt is similar and much cheaper.



Yeah, but weight is uneffected, and he doesn't need it that badly.  I still am pondering Breastplate, but being slow just doesn't sit right as a musketeer.

Anyway, assign a cost on a heartstone weapon.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quicksteel Chain Shirt is similar and much cheaper.




I got one. Come on Bront, get a Quicksteel Chain Shirt. All the Cool Kids are doing it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but weight is uneffected, and he doesn't need it that badly.  I still am pondering Breastplate, but being slow just doesn't sit right as a musketeer.
> 
> Anyway, assign a cost on a heartstone weapon.



 Weight should be halved.  If it isn't, I think I messed up with Quicksteel.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I got one. Come on Bront, get a Quicksteel Chain Shirt. All the Cool Kids are doing it.



I need 3200 for the armor I actualy want.  Deal with it.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Weight should be halved.  If it isn't, I think I messed up with Quicksteel.



 Ahh, it's not mentioned in the description. In the setting doc.


			
				Setting Doc said:
			
		

> Rowaini Quicksteel has an armour check penalty of 3 less than usual which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total ACP of 4 less, and counts as one category lighter for movement purposes (like mithril) but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected. Cost as mithril.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I need 3200 for the armor I actualy want.  Deal with it.




Yeah, well the armor _I_ want is a hell of long way off. This is just a thick undershirt to wear under my purty shirts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I need 3200 for the armor I actualy want.  Deal with it.
> Ahh, it's not mentioned in the description. In the setting doc.



 Probably because the half weight isn't so big a deal for me, so I must have forgotten to mention it.  As for a Heartstone weapon--you could make a mace or something, I guess, but it doesn't cut, and the mace would shatter.  What you do for a Legendary weapon is set a heartstone in the pommel.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Ahh, and that's in the masterwork cost then for a Rowaini item?  That's what I figured he'd do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah, well the armor _I_ want is a hell of long way off. This is just a thick undershirt to wear under my purty shirts.



 Quicksteel Chain Shirt is indeed a great undershirt for resting at night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, and that's in the masterwork cost then for a Rowaini item?  That's what I figured he'd do.



 It's like 50 more gold to add a Heartstone, I believe.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah, well the armor _I_ want is a hell of long way off. This is just a thick undershirt to wear under my purty shirts.



The more I think about it, a fancy looking Breastplate fits a bit better, and is a bit cheaper.  Sure it slows him down a bit, but he still looks good doing it... maybe...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> The more I think about it, a fancy looking Breastplate fits a bit better, and is a bit cheaper.  Sure it slows him down a bit, but he still looks good doing it... maybe...



 It does have a decently high ACP too, but it could work.  Bah, you just want Brice to have an item with 'breast' in it


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quicksteel Chain Shirt is indeed a great undershirt for resting at night.



Ok, you talked me into it


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It does have a decently high ACP too, but it could work.  Bah, you just want Brice to have an item with 'breast' in it



Don't make fun of my man boobs!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> The more I think about it, a fancy looking Breastplate fits a bit better, and is a bit cheaper.  Sure it slows him down a bit, but he still looks good doing it... maybe...




Just didn't seem "swashy" to me. But then, none of us are playing traditional swashbucklers, so find your own path. 

For me, a knife in the dark from a jealous woman is reason enough


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Just didn't seem "swashy" to me. But then, none of us are playing traditional swashbucklers, so find your own path.
> 
> For me, a knife in the dark from a jealous woman is reason enough



I'm more worried about touch in general, and no armor is going to help that


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm more worried about touch in general, and no armor is going to help that




From a woman, in the dark? Why is that a worry?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I need 3200 for the armor I actualy want.  Deal with it.



Actually, you need 4,200 gp for a Quicksteel Breastplate (as medium Mithral armour is +4,000 gp). 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, it's not mentioned in the description. In the setting doc.



Actually it is in the version currently posted, in the third line (An item made from Quicksteel weighs half as much as the same item made from other metals.).


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Would a Masterwork Pitch Pipe work for perform: Singing?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> From a woman, in the dark? Why is that a worry?



*wimper*


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

This will be a very interesting game. I can't wait to start.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Would a Masterwork Pitch Pipe work for perform: Singing?



 Nope, technically there aren't instruments for singing, dancing, oratory, etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

We're waiting on I think Jacen and Gabriel's finalised equipment.  I do believe everyone has a blessing.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, technically there aren't instruments for singing, dancing, oratory, etc.



Darn

Next you'll tell me a masterwork bribe isn't reusable.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We're waiting on I think Jacen and Gabriel's finalised equipment.  I do believe everyone has a blessing.



I sent you Gabriel's finalised equipment (along with the rest of his character sheet and a few notes) attached to an email the other day when ENWorld was down, so I couldn't give you notification you had email at the time.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

We have an RG?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's an almost finished Brice.  Basicly waiting for approval.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Here's an almost finished Brice.  Basicly waiting for approval.



 AC and XP seem wrong.  XP should be halfway - Legendary item.  AC should be not XX.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Wait, he's using a Greatsword?  He was initially going to have a Greatsword and a Breasplate?  Some Musketeer...


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Doh, I did know that.  Legendary item XP cost would be... 320 for me?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I did know that.  Legendary item XP cost would be... 320 for me?



 I'm just about positive it isn't.  I've given the wrong number before, but I think the right one is 160.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, he's using a Greatsword?  He was initially going to have a Greatsword and a Breasplate?  Some Musketeer...



You told me to think outside the box.

He's big.  He's buff.  He's putty in the hands of women (who oddly are putty in his hands too).


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm just about positive it isn't.  I've given the wrong number before, but I think the right one is 160.



For Protection +1?  (2000 gp = 80 XP)

And yes, it needed to be quicksilver breastplate, else his casting is screwed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You told me to think outside the box.
> 
> He's big.  He's buff.  He's putty in the hands of women (who oddly are putty in his hands too).



 I do like the personality and such for thinking outside the box, and the Troubadour idea, but the idea of Swashbucklers and Musketeers is generally not enraged power attacking barbarian with a gigantic sword / axe bashing things  

Heck, Tristan is the Porthos-type Strength-based Knight guy, and he kept it to a swashbucklery weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> For Protection +1?  (2000 gp = 80 XP)
> 
> And yes, it needed to be quicksilver breastplate, else his casting is screwed.



 No.  Isn't just free with 1/25th XP, I believe you pay another 1/25th as well.  I've under and overpriced it before by mistake, but I'm pretty sure that's right, and I know for certain it isn't 80.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

then it's 160 then.  80 is the 1/25 cost.  Cool.

And he takes after his father with the greatsword.  It's part of the difference, and charm of him.  The weapon does not make a musketeer


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

Fixed all his issues btw (I mean, sheet issues, not those issues)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> then it's 160 then.  80 is the 1/25 cost.  Cool.
> 
> And he takes after his father with the greatsword.  It's part of the difference, and charm of him.  The weapon does not make a musketeer



 Nonetheless, best to also own a swashbucklery musketeer weapon, or at least a dueling weapon.  If you lack a weapon appropriate to a duel of honour, you'll forfeit every time you're challenged.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2007)

Hyancinthe is mostly complete. I don't know how many XP is worth my sword.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We're waiting on I think Jacen and Gabriel's finalised equipment.  I do believe everyone has a blessing.




Does that mean the Blessings all took as well?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

Working on it. 3000 is a lot to spend when there's very limited access to magic items.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Working on it. 3000 is a lot to spend when there's very limited access to magic items.




Not really. Mine when awfully fast and I had to make several cuts.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

Really? What did you buy? If I may be so bold?

Maybe I'm missing something painfully obvious.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Really? What did you buy? If I may be so bold?
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something painfully obvious.



 Quicksteel armour, a good bow, expensive outfits, etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, darn--I forgot that everyone had the slightly enhanced sword / amulet.  To everyone whom I told 160 (including you Bront, who I just told that this morning), you really spent 240 XP.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, darn--I forgot that everyone had the slightly enhanced sword / amulet.  To everyone whom I told 160 (including you Bront, who I just told that this morning), you really spent 240 XP.



But my sword is +1 too then?  Did I need to spend cash on that too or no?

And yeah, I ran out of cash quickly, with a few outfits, some expensive extras, and a realy expensive bow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> But my sword is +1 too then?  Did I need to spend cash on that too or no?
> 
> And yeah, I ran out of cash quickly, with a few outfits, some expensive extras, and a realy expensive bow.



EDIT: Ignore the previous statement I had here.  It was the ranting of a feverish madman.  Your amulet is +1, not the sword.  You do need to spend cash on the sword.  You did it perfectly on your sheet for cash.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Please ignore the above!


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

Please disperse, nothing to see here!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Post characters in the RG here please everyone!


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

First, I win!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Guess you do   So I'll look over the character sheet again for details.  Hmm...by the way, I'm surprised that you only took a dagger as the only weapon that you would be able to take with you in a typical social setting.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2007)

Tristan's up.

 Rystil, can we assume our Blessings are in effect?


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guess you do   So I'll look over the character sheet again for details.  Hmm...by the way, I'm surprised that you only took a dagger as the only weapon that you would be able to take with you in a typical social setting.



That's what chairs, tables, and companions are for.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan's up.
> 
> Rystil, can we assume our Blessings are in effect?



 Yep--please include them


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep--please include them




Done!


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

Is it reasonable to assume we know each other now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is it reasonable to assume we know each other now?



 That will depend on the backstories of the characters.  Those who wish to be old hands in the Musketeers might even have a long ongoing friendship and camaraderie, and those who choose to be newcomers can do so as well.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

I figure Brice has been in the Musketeers for a little bit, and is no longer a new hand, and as odd as he is, he's proved himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what chairs, tables, and companions are for.



 Speaking of which, to encourage swashbuckling action with improvised weapons, for this game, the -4 penalty for improvised weapons is suspended.  Additionally, those with Improved Unarmed Strike may use their unarmed damage in place of the improvised weapon damage if the unarmed damage is better, so they can gain style points without sacrificing effectiveness.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2007)

Rystil, you have gmail.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, you have gmail.



 Replied!


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2007)

I will do some weapon adding for formal functions.

Are longswords ok at formals?  Or is it those wimpy rapiers? 

How about an orcish double axe?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I will do some weapon adding for formal functions.
> 
> Are longswords ok at formals?  Or is it those wimpy rapiers?
> 
> How about an orcish double axe?



 Finessable weapons only--even though there are crazier weapons in D&D, a longsword is really big and long and not a good thing for a formal.

I'm hoping the orc double-axe is a joke.


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2007)

You can't two-hand a rapier can you?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can't two-hand a rapier can you?



 You can, and a Dueling Sabre as well.  That's why they're much better choices for a Power Attack Musketeer weapon--they're flexible for all your possible Expertise / Power Attack / Two-Handing / TWF / Bringing to Parties needs.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can, and a Dueling Sabre as well.  That's why they're much better choices for a Power Attack Musketeer weapon--they're flexible for all your possible Expertise / Power Attack / Two-Handing / TWF / Bringing to Parties needs.




  I can't wait to see Tristan bring down his sabre in a two-handed crush on some dandy. Guess I need to pick up PA soon too.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can't two-hand a rapier can you?




If we stick to the srd, nope:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Rapier
> You can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier to attack rolls with a rapier sized for you, even though it isn’t a light weapon for you. *You can’t wield a rapier in two hands in order to apply 1½ times your Strength bonus to damage.*




But if the master tells otherwise...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *You can*, and a Dueling Sabre as well. That's why they're much better choices for a Power Attack Musketeer weapon--they're flexible for all your possible Expertise / Power Attack / Two-Handing / TWF / Bringing to Parties needs.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2007)

The SRD doesn't have a Rowaini Dueling Rapier in it. It is an exotic weapon after all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If we stick to the srd, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> But if the master tells otherwise...



 Ah, you can't a regular rapier, but you can the exotic sabre.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The SRD doesn't have a Rowaini Dueling Rapier in it. It is an exotic weapon after all.



 Actually, I'm surprised no one went the Power Attack / TWF/ Oversized TWF / Weapon Familiarity route.  That lets a Swa3 attack with dual-wielded Dueling Sabres for 1d8 + 1d6 + Str mod + Int mod / 1d8 + 1d6 + 1/2 Str mod + Int mod, and then if you Power Attack, you grab full bonus damage to each of the two attacks, for a possible total of 1d8 + 1d6 + 3 + ability mods on each attack, if you accept the -5 to hit 

So for instance, once Tristan hits Swa3 (so at level 4 perhaps), he would grab 1d8 + 1d6 + 11 for the on-hand attack and 1d8 + 1d6 + 8 for the off-hand.  That averages to 35 damage if they both hit (even if neither is magic).  Ouch!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2007)

Alright, it looks like everyone's character sheet is at least up there.  Let's see...

Tristan seems perfect.

Gabriel still doesn't have the other extra for his sword.

Brice is mostly done, though you said he may switch around for better weapons--he's not going to get lots of chances to carry around the big one.  Remember everyone else, when another Musketeer uses a barbaric and crass weapon like that, let him know what you think with 'friendly' jabs!  I'm sure you can think of something about overcompensation?

Jacen gets a slight 'Boo' for having a wondrous item, but I do see why you had the money left over (not joining the fellows in the whole Quicksteel craze, or any armour for that matter--which fits a would-be Blademaster fairly well: no need for clumsy metal shells to get in the way of the perfect motions and the dancelike quality of the Blademaster's technique) and how it fits into the backstory, so I'll okay it.  

Hyacinthe also seems to be in order.  I just realised the cool connection in the fact that we have two blacksmith's sons (Hyacinthe and Jacen)--one continuing in his father's tradition and the other striving to perfect his swordsmanship and reaching above his rank to become a Musketeer.  When I first noticed they were both blacksmith's sons, I thought it might be too many, but then I realised that they still have such different stories.



Alright, so we're almost ready to get started--we need to consider how long each of you has been a member of the Musketeers and who knows whom how well.  Also, I'm thinking about the sort of archetype roles to make the Musketeer action and courtly elements in this game more on-target.

So we've got Tristan--he's the classical strong Rowaini noble, the strong brawler, the knightly musketeer.  Basically our Porthos.  

Brice is the comically and ironically unlucky-in-love hopeless romantic who can attract ladies but is frightened of them and nervous around them (that should be great fun!).  He also should be somewhat of a wanderer if he is going to continue advancing to 5th Troubadour (though it isn't in his history yet--but the Favoured Terrain he chooses after Urban will imply that he spent time in other areas.  He could always multiclass to something else though, of course).  Although he is often the naive lad, ironically, he may be the oldest musketeer (Tristan is unlisted and Hyacinthe is not a Musketeer) by 3 years!  He also may be into bondage, as he has MW Manacles.  The last player in one of my games to buy them caused everyone to say "Those are never going to be used.  Why'd you do that?"  They were proven wrong when that character was drugged and kidnapped.  When she woke up tied up and manacled, she tried to escape with her Escape Artist skill, taking 20.  She gave me the results, and I shook my head and replied "Sorry, that fails by 1 because the kidnapper used your Masterwork Manacles" 

Jacen is the 'teen idol' (as Shayuri put it) / pretty boy type character.  At seventeen years old, he is easily the youngest Musketeer and probably just joined.  Thus, Jacen is also the newbie, which puts him somewhat in the role of D'Artagnan.  He is also not a noble (though he must have some trace of noble blood somewhere, not at all uncommon among the non-nobility due to liaisons and such), so he is the commoner working hard to achieve a dream.  Ironically, he has both the more common Chestnut Brown hair colour and the rarer Blond at the same time, probably as a result of copying his sheet format off of unleashed.  If blond hair and blue eyes are actually correct, he would be an extreme rarity among the Rowaini (about 1/100) often considered one of the most attractive combinations, partially for its rarity.

Gabriel is the masked avenger without a mask, the Robin of Loxley without the outlaw part.  While the others tend to have personality plot gimmicks that can lead to entertaining events and encounters, Gabriel has past baggage plot hooks that can lead to their own plot events and encounters.  Since he has a cohort, it would be best if he could also have some slightly more exaggerated and unique personality trait for which Hyacinthe could be a foil (like Don Quixote and Sancho Panza).  As is, most of his traits of being a charming lady's man seem to be shared by pretty much all the Musketeers--looks like the best thing to work with is getting into trouble part, though with Gabriel's superior 12 Wis (to Hyacinthe's 11), I don't see how it would work for Gabriel to always be the one getting in over his head while Hyacinthe was calm and down-to-earth.  We'll figure something out.  At least the good luck / bad luck thing is a foil that can be played for comedic value.

Hyacinthe--he's the lackey, the croney, the cohort, still important to the team effort but never getting the recognition that the Musketeers do.  He would work best as a foil, but I can't see anything yet to use beyond just the luck, see above.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

Jacen gets a slight 'Boo' for having a wondrous item, but I do see why you had the money left over (not joining the fellows in the whole Quicksteel craze, or any armour for that matter--which fits a would-be Blademaster fairly well: no need for clumsy metal shells to get in the way of the perfect motions and the dancelike quality of the Blademaster's technique) and how it fits into the backstory, so I'll okay it.

-- Thank you, sir! I'm open to replacing it though, if it bugs you. The witch could easily have paid with a selection of potions, for example...totalling the value of the cloak. It'd be a small, fast change if you think it'd fit the campaign premise better.

Jacen is the 'teen idol' (as Shayuri put it) / pretty boy type character. At seventeen years old, he is easily the youngest Musketeer and probably just joined. Thus, Jacen is also the newbie, which puts him somewhat in the role of D'Artagnan.

-- That's exactly how I saw him, yar. 

He is also not a noble (though he must have some trace of noble blood somewhere, not at all uncommon among the non-nobility due to liaisons and such), so he is the commoner working hard to achieve a dream. Ironically, he has both the more common Chestnut Brown hair colour and the rarer Blond at the same time, probably as a result of copying his sheet format off of unleashed. If blond hair and blue eyes are actually correct, he would be an extreme rarity among the Rowaini (about 1/100) often considered one of the most attractive combinations, partially for its rarity.

-- Oops! I totally missed that. Bahaha. And I also missed that blond hair was so rare. On the other hand, it's not unheard of, and I kind of like the whole teen dream thing he's got going, so with your approval I'll keep the blond hair, blue eye thing. Given his youth and inexperience (maybe even bad experience!) with the fairer sex, it should be amusing.


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2007)

The Manacles seemed good in an enforcement type of setting.  I'll revise Brice's weapon a bit.  A greatsword wielder just seemed cool, but I guess I could go with a dueling sabre.

No dueling greatswords?

You'll have to excuse me, I have the flu, so I'm not in top form at the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Manacles seemed good in an enforcement type of setting.  I'll revise Brice's weapon a bit.  A greatsword wielder just seemed cool, but I guess I could go with a dueling sabre.
> 
> No dueling greatswords?
> 
> You'll have to excuse me, I have the flu, so I'm not in top form at the moment.



 In Scandaj, they would laugh at the puny flimsy Rowaini dueling cutlasses and clap the greatsword-wielder on the back as a kindred spirit.  Heck, even among the Pirates of the Tyrrhanean (recruiting soon as per my promise in the game selection thread), there are those who appreciate the might of large weapon (the pirates are generally more exotic in other ways too.  They even sometimes have :gasp: women among their piratical ranks!).  But with the Musketeers who will be spending a lot of time in civilised lands and in social settings, it won't be usable all too often.

Get well soon from the flu!


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2007)

So dad was even more of an oddball that I thought, got it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> So dad was even more of an oddball that I thought, got it.



 Probably   Maybe he was a pirate 

By the way, looking at Brice's stats, I'm wondering why the 15 in Wisdom instead of a 14 (which would give the same bonus)?  It isn't particularly useful for Troubadour (except for Wis skills), so I figure you aren't going to be putting stat raises into it, thus, you might as well have 13 Int and 14 Wis (rather than 12 and 15, with the same bonuses) just in case you ever want one of the feats with a 13 Int prereq.  I also might go for 13 Int 14 Dex 13 Wis, but I do see that Brice doesn't have Tumble or other Dex skills, so that makes Dex somewhat less important than usual, so I can see why you wouldn't.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2007)

I wanted him to be the slower, but wiser big man (I think, it was over 2 months ago when I built him).  Looks like the power attack build won't work if I want to be good at singing inspirationaly, as he can't use the weapon I thought would be fun in court, so I may end up going with Weapon familiarity and will not get power attack till 6th level. 

Should still be fun, but a bit different.  Think I'll keep the greatsword as well, maybe...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Should still be fun, but a bit different.  Think I'll keep the greatsword as well, maybe...




Heathen. Barbarian. Infidel. What are you compensating for little man? Feeling inadequate? having trouble sheathing your sword?

Just practicing my taunts against greatsword wielders


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2007)

how much does a dueling sabre cost?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> how much does a dueling sabre cost?



 It should be in the setting document.  Random guess off the top of my head?  50 gp, more for MW.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It should be in the setting document.  Random guess off the top of my head?  50 gp, more for MW.



I have an old copy


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2007)

Found it, the answer is 100.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, Brice is fixed, for better for for worse.  He has a severe lack of feats for my taste, but oh well.  (I'd have been less upset about the Dualing Sabre if it didn't mean giving up Power Attack, and Song of the Heart fits too well with Brice)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alright, it looks like everyone's character sheet is at least up there.  Let's see...
> 
> Gabriel still doesn't have the other extra for his sword.



I'm working on it, as you well know, but there's just nothing I really want to add. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alright, so we're almost ready to get started--we need to consider how long each of you has been a member of the Musketeers and who knows whom how well.  Also, I'm thinking about the sort of archetype roles to make the Musketeer action and courtly elements in this game more on-target.
> 
> Gabriel is the masked avenger without a mask, the Robin of Loxley without the outlaw part.  While the others tend to have personality plot gimmicks that can lead to entertaining events and encounters, Gabriel has past baggage plot hooks that can lead to their own plot events and encounters.  Since he has a cohort, it would be best if he could also have some slightly more exaggerated and unique personality trait for which Hyacinthe could be a foil (like Don Quixote and Sancho Panza).  As is, most of his traits of being a charming lady's man seem to be shared by pretty much all the Musketeers--looks like the best thing to work with is getting into trouble part, though with Gabriel's superior 12 Wis (to Hyacinthe's 11), I don't see how it would work for Gabriel to always be the one getting in over his head while Hyacinthe was calm and down-to-earth.  We'll figure something out.  At least the good luck / bad luck thing is a foil that can be played for comedic value.



Rystil, you have gmail!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh moo! That's what I was forgetting...the other extra on my sword!

Maybe just a bonus to Disarm attempts or something. Where the sword moves really fast, or the blade tugs in the direction the wielder's intent determines, so it's incredibly responsive...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, Brice is fixed, for better for for worse.  He has a severe lack of feats for my taste, but oh well.  (I'd have been less upset about the Dualing Sabre if it didn't mean giving up Power Attack, and Song of the Heart fits too well with Brice)




My understanding is that the rapier is a light weapon, but the sabre is not, so you can use power attack with it. I'll let Rystil correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that is what he said.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

A rapier is not a light weapon, but it has the special quality of being finesseable even though it's not a light weapon. Part of that special quality includes the "no PA" clause.

The duelling sabre is also finesseable, in spite of being 1-handed instead of light. However, the sabre's finessebility does not give it a "no PA" clause...because Rystil made it up, and therefore makes the rules on its use. It's blade is apparently light enough to finesse, but strong enough to make vigorous chopping motions with. 

I say, "YAY!"

Until someone PA's me with a duelling sabre.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh moo! That's what I was forgetting...the other extra on my sword!
> 
> Maybe just a bonus to Disarm attempts or something. Where the sword moves really fast, or the blade tugs in the direction the wielder's intent determines, so it's incredibly responsive...



 I'd rather the bonus not be directly offensive, since then it would often come across as a +X modifier (for instance, Tristan's has a bonus to avoid disarm and some extra HP on the sword as well).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> A rapier is not a light weapon, but it has the special quality of being finesseable even though it's not a light weapon. Part of that special quality includes the "no PA" clause.
> 
> The duelling sabre is also finesseable, in spite of being 1-handed instead of light. However, the sabre's finessebility does not give it a "no PA" clause...because Rystil made it up, and therefore makes the rules on its use. It's blade is apparently light enough to finesse, but strong enough to make vigorous chopping motions with.
> 
> ...



 Actually, a Rapier can always be Power Attacked.  It just can't be two-handed for the extra bonuses.  Bront means that Brice can't have Power Attack to start out because he's playing a Troubadour, and as such he doesn't have level-based bonus feats to spend.  I don't see why he doesn't grab a Rapier and Power Attack with that and save the Weapon Familiarity feat if he prefers.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd rather the bonus not be directly offensive, since then it would often come across as a +X modifier (for instance, Tristan's has a bonus to avoid disarm and some extra HP on the sword as well).




Another example, it is Hyancinthe blade: +2 to feint with teh sword and +2 AC to the sword against sunder attempt.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, a Rapier can always be Power Attacked.  It just can't be two-handed for the extra bonuses.  Bront means that Brice can't have Power Attack to start out because he's playing a Troubadour, and as such he doesn't have level-based bonus feats to spend.  I don't see why he doesn't grab a Rapier and Power Attack with that and save the Weapon Familiarity feat if he prefers.



Because Weapon Familiarity means I can do an average of 2 points of damage more per swing without power attack (two handed and die size), not to mention the better crit threat range   It's significantly more mechanicaly sound with the weapon I've now been told I'll be using 90% of the time (And I have so been looking forward to a greatsword wielder, le-sigh)

I adjusted the background to include multiple swords by his father, so he has his greatsword and his fancy schmancy dueling sabre.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alright, so we're almost ready to get started--we need to consider how long each of you has been a member of the Musketeers and who knows whom how well.



Gabriel joined the Musketeers nearly a year ago to the day, if that helps anyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

So, shall we work out what we can of starting attitudes/friendships between characters so we can start?  It looks like we are on the very brink of being ready.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel joined the Musketeers nearly a year ago to the day, if that helps anyone.





Mind if I tag along on that join date? That will establish the relationship between Gabriel and Tristan, along with some history.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

Could be the year aniversery for all of us...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2007)

How are the Musketeers organized? Are we considered a military unit? Would I be assigned to this group on graduating training, or is there more latitude?

Clearly I haven't been in for a year.   How long IS the training period? Or is there one?

How does becoming a Musketeer work? That's the real question. From being a civilian to the instant you're a full fledged, but brand new, Musketeer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> How are the Musketeers organized? Are we considered a military unit? Would I be assigned to this group on graduating training, or is there more latitude?
> 
> Clearly I haven't been in for a year.   How long IS the training period? Or is there one?
> 
> How does becoming a Musketeer work? That's the real question. From being a civilian to the instant you're a full fledged, but brand new, Musketeer.



 The Musketeers are considered a military unit.  In principle the companies are reserved for nobles, though sometimes rarely non-nobles will make it if they are incredibly talented and charismatic.  A civilian could make it directly to the Musketeers, particularly a civilian noble (and in fact, nobles jump at the chance to start as a Musketeer before becoming an officer).  However, sometimes also more experienced soldiers are promoted to Musketeer.  

Becoming a Musketeer means catching the eye of someone with the power to appoint, whether due to talent, diligence, or something else.  Heck, some nobles have been appointed Musketeers through bribery, offering gifts of cash or beautiful women in exchange for a position.  Of course, those 'Black Musketeers', if discovered, are derided by the others who seek to retain the honour of the position.

And yeah, clearly Jacen hasn't been around for even nearly a year.  I was thinking we could have at least one newbie and at least one 'grizzled veteran', but I think we'll be fine without a veteran.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

So Brice's "In by Parantage" is reasonable, assuming he's qualified as well?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> So Brice's "In by Parantage" is reasonable, assuming he's qualified as well?



 It sometimes is enough without being qualified   It definitely works.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Mind if I tag along on that join date? That will establish the relationship between Gabriel and Tristan, along with some history.



I've got no problem with that. Now to work out what Gabriel thinks of everyone ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've got no problem with that. Now to work out what Gabriel thinks of everyone ...



 Yeah, a big post with what your character thinks of each other character from each of you would be great.  I think with that, we can start!

Remember, when it comes to Jacen--not knowing / having an opinion yet beyond "it's the newbie"--or "let's haze the newbie" is a perfectly reasonable option


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, a big post with what your character thinks of each other character from each of you would be great.  I think with that, we can start!
> 
> Remember, when it comes to Jacen--not knowing / having an opinion yet beyond "it's the newbie"--or "let's haze the newbie" is a perfectly reasonable option





I assume then that we can look at the other characters so we can formulate opinions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2007)

Ack! Ha-ha-ha...haze?! 

*does the big kitty eyes from Shrek*

Mew.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I assume then that we can look at the other characters so we can formulate opinions.



No, do it blind


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ack! Ha-ha-ha...haze?!
> 
> *does the big kitty eyes from Shrek*
> 
> Mew.



 Remember, there's even hazing in The Three Musketeers--D'Artagnan had to fight each of them one by one when they first met 

Don't worry, maybe it will be fun hazing, like setting him up with a girl and then spying


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2007)

Heee! I was just kidding anyway. Hazing is necessary for esprit de corp.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 17, 2007)

And Gabriel thinks (so far at least) ...

*Brice* is a fine fellow, if perhaps a little stubborn at times. I won’t hold that against him though, as he’s a fine hand with a blade and pleasant company, especially when he sings, as his voice seems to attract any ladies within earshot to our locale. Sadly for him, he then seems to lose his nerve with the fairer sex, though I can’t complain as that just leaves more of the lovely ladies for me. I’ve tried to bring him out of his shell more than once, with both advice and assistance, but his nerves tend to take over rather quickly once he’s left to his own devices.

*Hyancinthe* is a gambler like myself, quick with his hands, but obviously not quite quick enough to avoid being caught ... at least by those with similar skills of their own. I haven’t known him for all that long, only a few months more than our newest Musketeer, Jacen, but he hasn’t yet given me reason to question his oath of service to me. I’ve found some of his abilities to be quite useful thus far in my dalliances at court, and I hope to be able to put the rest to good use as I seek out those who hurt me so deeply those many years ago.

*Jacen* reminds me a little of myself when I joined the Musketeer’s, though I don’t think I was ever quite so naive ... well not for quite some years at least. He shows a great deal of natural ability though, more than I if I’m honest with myself, and enough courage to make me think he’ll handle battle just fine ... despite his extremely compassionate nature. I may have to take him under my wing though, if he doesn’t soon grow out of this shyness he’s been exhibiting, as I don’t want to see him suffering like our poor songbird.

*Tristan* is a giant of a man who I’m glad to say is on my side, as I wouldn’t like to be fighting him in anything more deadly than a practice bout. A good companion, whether drinking or in battle, and a firm friend ... though there’s one thing I just don’t understand about the man. It’s his one glaring flaw in my mind, one which may eventually prove fatal if he’s not careful ... his inability to take advantage of an adversary unfairly. It seems a foolish notion to me, but then he’s not been through what I have I guess.

I'll call that a work in progress. So feel free to point out anything you think I may have misconstrued from what you've posted or if you think I've taken too much license with something.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2007)

*Gabriel* is his master. A gentlemen who has given him a chance after having tried to cheat him on a game and miserably failed against Gabriel, thanks to the curse of that witch. Gabriel seems a nice man, but behind his great musketeer looks, there seems to be more, but it isn't his concern and he would probably learn sooner or later the dark behind Gabriel's story.

*Brice* is the man ladies wish to get. A man with so much charm, much more than the average nobleman, which is not little. But it is irresponsible, as Hyancinthe had taste the wrath of an ignored flirt. Somehow, Hyancinthe felt that he will need to watch his master's companion before he do the same mistake than he has alreday done.

*Jacen* have still a lot to learn from the musketeer. He si not a noble but somehow, he quickly got Hyancinthe respect for two things, his knowledge of blacksmithing and also his innate talent to wield a blade. Rare are the person that can devellop both so well, and with his great look, he might well make his mark quickly. Also, Hyancinthe could learn a few trick from him, improving the knowledge his father have pass on him.

*Tristan* is the big one, the man who only presence put respect in most commoner. Over that, he is not a no-brainer like most people seems to think at first impression, even if he is not the most brillant man he knew. Having him around is always a good thing because when he invite for dinner, it is always a great one and he always tend to have enough left for the lackey.


Also, I,ve added that entry to my character sheet:

[SBLOCK=Gambler's curse]_"Unlucky in the game, *un*lucky in love"_

A night flirt have been turned down by Hyacinthe, a night where he had been offered to join a game where the aspect of gain  was great. Unaware to him, that flirt was a witch who decided to curse him. She only told to Hyancinthe "Well, gambler, if you don't want to get lucky with me, you shall never get lucky again." the game had started well but he suddenly start to lose again and again. When he was about to be bankrupt, he decide to make his own luck, but after a few turns, he was caught by Gabriel. After putting the game, Hyancinthe have put into the context all the events and now undesrtand what has happen.

From that day, he has never been lucky in game, never winning more than a few gold, most of the time, losing half his stake, nor in love, where when a woman start to have some interest in him, an unexpected event break his chance with her.

But somehow, all this badluck seems to spread to people around him, when they are focusing on him. Once a day, Hyancinthe can force an attacker to reroll a critical threat roll against him. He can do this after he's seen whether it was high enough to confirm, and the attacker gets the worse of the two results.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

*Gabriel*
Gabriel is the man Jacen wants to become. He hangs on Gabriel's every word, imitates his every move. In Jacen's eyes, Gabriel is the essence of what it is to be a Musketeer, in skill, in valor, and in attitude. He's curious about Gabriel's past, but his deep respect / borderline worship prevents him from asking personal questions.

*Brice*
Brice is the Musketeer Jacen likes to just hang out with the most. For whatever reason, he seems to feel most comfortable and least 'formal' in Brice's company. He respects and envies a little Brice's skill with music and his well-traveled demeanor. He finds hilarious Brice's shyness and inexperience with women...even though Jacen himself is really no better. Of all the Musketeers, Brice is the one he most likely considers friend in addition to compatriot.

*Tristan*
Jacen is just plain intimidated by Tristan's sheer size, especially relative to his own boyish frame. Though he puts great effort into hiding this, trying very hard to be friendly and confident towards him...it remains true that the only person who can make Jacen hop to it with a single word is Tristan. That said, he really does value Tristan's presence as a Musketeer and respect his strength.

*Hyancinthe *
Of all the Musketeers, Hyancinthe seems to mystify Jacen a bit. He's never quite sure what Hyancinthe's status is, or how to address him, or if he should address him. Is he a Musketeer, or is he Gabriel's servant? He seems to know a little about everything...but some of what he knows is nothing an honest man would. And yet, Jacen likes to talk "shop" with him about blacksmithing and the craftsmanship of various tools and metalworks they see. In the end, he actually rather likes Hyancinthe in general...he's just not sure what to make of him.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2007)

A note about Hyancinthe status in the musketeer: he is known as the son of the blacksmith of the Musketeer and is in good place to replace him once he will leave, but he has spend the last year under Gabriel service for an unkown reason by the musketeer. Officially, Hyancinthe wanted to learn more about the life of the musketreer.

One thing is clear, he is not a musketeer himself.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Ahh, thank you! Noted. I admit, I was fuzzy on that OOC as well as IC. 

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah, good work so far guys.  I see there was a nice match-up in two of them:



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> I may have to take him under my wing though






			
				Jacen said:
			
		

> Gabriel is the man Jacen wants to become.




Hmm...the Ladies' Man mentoring the Pretty Boy, eh?  That could be fun 


Still waiting on Brice and Tristan, I believe!


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Brice* is the man ladies wish to get. A man with so much charm, much more than the average nobleman, which is not little. But it is irresponsible, as Hyancinthe had taste the wrath of an ignored flirt. Somehow, Hyancinthe felt that he will need to watch his master's companion before he do the same mistake than he has alreday done.









You did read Brice's... problem, right?

I'll get it to you soon.  I should have time to write tomorow.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You did read Brice's... problem, right?




They make a pill for that now. 

And I too will have my write ups done soon. It's hard doing them blind.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tristan:* Tristan comes from the fine d’Toussaint family and does his family proud.  He’s a large man, with large appetites, that would be rather scary if they did not know the soft and honorable man underneath.  He is a man of principal and morals, even if he tries to hide it under the large party animal exterior, and Brice can respect that.

*Gabriel:* Brice envies him.  He seems so smooth, calm, and in command around women.  Women around Brice just seem to run into him, need to straighten their dresses, loose something on the floor, or trip on things into his arms.  Gabriel seems to have them seek him out, and has gotten into trouble on more than one occasion.  He’s a gambler as well, and rather good at it.  There’s something a bit darker under his exterior though, and he’s elusive about where he’s been.

*Hyancinthe:* The Blacksmith has an eye for blades and the heart of a gambler.  He serves Gabriel, though how that came about Brice is unsure.  He seems to have his own motives, but does wish to be a Musketeer some day.  He needs to learn the control Gabriel has with his Gambling, before he looses more that just his coin at the table.

*Jacen:* The newest Musketeer, Jacen is a fine lad that gets along wonderfully with Brice.  A little naive, Jacen doesn’t tease Brice about his ineptitude with women, even though he’s sure Jacen finds it as humorous as his other companions.  Brice has tried to take Jacen under his wing and watch over the lad, and the two have become good friends.  Jacen is the one he feels he can confide in the most.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You did read Brice's... problem, right?
> 
> I'll get it to you soon.  I should have time to write tomorow.




I have read the background, nothing more, and put that in perspective of Hyancinthe, who turn down once a witch.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I have read the background, nothing more, and put that in perspective of Hyancinthe, who turn down once a witch.



He doesn't turn women down as much as loose the ability to form coherant sentances, think for himself, or not make himself look like an ass, a kultz, a moron, or all three.  They flock to him though, oddly enough.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> He doesn't turn women down as much as loose the ability to form coherant sentances, think for himself, or not make himself look like an ass, a kultz, a moron, or all three.  They flock to him though, oddly enough.




Hyacinthe have turned down a Witch, so he will have to look over Brice to make sure he doesn't do anything wrong to a Witch, or even better, never flirt with one.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> They make a pill for that now.
> 
> And I too will have my write ups done soon. It's hard doing them blind.



Faster! Faster!

RA may be in japan, but he can stew over then there when they're finished!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Faster! Faster!
> 
> RA may be in japan, but he can stew over then there when they're finished!




What no whips? That's no way to motivate people.   

I know I am working on them. Life has dealt me a busy week last week. This is looking better, but not much. I'll try to have them up by end of week so RA can stew on the flight home.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2007)

You still have a few days, time RA come back from Japan and catch back all on this board.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2007)

He's been here off and on.  Probably just waiting patiently.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2007)

*Brice: * Tristan just shakes his head when he sees Brice at the tavern. Here the saints have rained blessings upon him with the women, and all the boy can do is try to catch it with a leaky bucket. Brice is great to have around, and livens things up with a song or two after a fight. And the lad's got a good arm on him, if'd he focus on the sword and not the songs. But the saints lay out a different path for all, and as long as Brice keeps the woman coming around, Tristan can always find several who prefer muscles to music.

*Gabriel:* Gabriel is a great deal of fun to be around, and the musketeer who seems to enjoy life almost as much as Tristan. Whether drinking, fighting or carousing, Tristan enjoys his company. After losing his shirt (literally) to him one night though, Tristan never plays cards with the man. There is that core, some black dark secret that crosses his face at unguarded times that Tristans sees. But a gentleman never pries and Gabrial is as staunch a royalist as Tristan, which shows no matter how much he cheats at cards, he can't be all bad.

*Hyancinthe:* A model servant, expecially for Gabriel. Tristan doesn't think too much about Hyancinthe, as he is well a servant. But Tristan still treats him well ensuring the choicest left-overs are reserved for him. Tristan also trusts Hyancinthe to sharpen his blade, which to Tristan is no small mark of respect and trust.

*Jacen:* Jacen is the sapling of the group. He is bent and twisted by the new forces that swirl around him of the court and women, yet he always straightens up, a little stronger and more mature each time. Tristan looks to the lad as upworked metal, within him lies something great, but something that needs to be hammered into shape. Tristan offer to spar with Jacen often and can't quite figure out how the boy always is needed elsewhere at that time. Now if he'd only loosen up and not quit after only 6 drinks!


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't feel too bad for doing this, since we haven't started yet, but I'm going to drop.  I think i've been spreading myself a bit too thinm and I'll have some added work here on enworld soon (Once Piratecat does my permitions).

I'll probably lurk and read, and feel free to use Brice as an NPC


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Meep. Sorry to see you go, Bront!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meep. Sorry to see you go, Bront!



 Yeah, too bad Brice couldn't join us 

Well, though, with Shayuri back, we should be able to start soon.  However, I need to make some major progress with my thesis very soon.  Based on how I do with that, we'll either start next weekend or else after the thesis deadline in August.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Ready when you are, SAH!

*salutes*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, too bad Brice couldn't join us
> 
> Well, though, with Shayuri back, we should be able to start soon.  However, I need to make some major progress with my thesis very soon.  Based on how I do with that, we'll either start next weekend or else after the thesis deadline in August.





Works for me. I still have one last paper my PI wants me to get out. You may graduate, but they never let their claws out of you.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, too bad Brice couldn't join us
> 
> Well, though, with Shayuri back, we should be able to start soon.  However, I need to make some major progress with my thesis very soon.  Based on how I do with that, we'll either start next weekend or else after the thesis deadline in August.



Whenever you're ready, Rystil.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 24, 2007)

Ready too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2007)

Greeting Musketeers enthusiasts!  Now that my thesis is done, I'm ready to start us up.  Let me get a headcount of who's still here--I may decide to recruit one more if we've lost anyone, as just two Musketeers is simply not enough


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Greeting Musketeers enthusiasts!  Now that my thesis is done, I'm ready to start us up.  Let me get a headcount of who's still here--I may decide to recruit one more if we've lost anyone, as just two Musketeers is simply not enough




That's right we need at least three   

Here and ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Heah!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2007)

Still here and ready to go. You didn't think you were getting rid of me that easily, did you?


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2007)

I didn't do it!

(following in spirit, have fun guys)


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I didn't do it!
> 
> (following in spirit, have fun guys)




Come on. Just one more game. It's wafer thin! (Besides it's a Rystil game, that's the mintyest of them all!    )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not a musketeer, but I am here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

Great, we're 4 for 4.  In that case, I'm ready to start.  I'm going to try a bit of a non-standard beginning.  Instead of starting with a mission, I'm going to stick you in a town to begin to give you a chance to get into character and do what Musketeers do best!  A mission will be forthcoming after a certain amount of time has passed.

Play begins at the end of a routine patrol mission in the forest of Lardres on the Rajerian border.  There were rumours of strange shapes in the forest, but it turned out to be just chasing shadows.  This was probably especially disappointing for the newest musketeer, Jacin, as his first mission wound up being a dud.  Now they have reached the small but busy city of Arvanne, the regional capital for the rural border province of Niarche.  

We begin after four days on the road from the forest.  Our roadworn heroes are probably hoping for a nice hot bath, a warm meal, some fine wine, a little bit of companionship, or maybe some combination thereof.

IC thread to appear shortly!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

And we're off!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Er...I should have asked first. Are we riding? Did we ride? Do we, in fact, ride?

Jacen seems to have forgotten to take ranks in it. I'm thinking if the musketeers ride, I should fix that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Er...I should have asked first. Are we riding? Did we ride? Do we, in fact, ride?
> 
> Jacen seems to have forgotten to take ranks in it. I'm thinking if the musketeers ride, I should fix that.



 You rode, but standard simple riding requires no check or skill.  Cool tricks do.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm...true. But would that be on the entrance exam? It seems a Musketeer would be expected to do cool tricks on horseback. 

On the other hand, it might be fun to have Jacen fail humiliatingly the first few times he tries, then have him buy some Ride when he levels.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...true. But would that be on the entrance exam? It seems a Musketeer would be expected to do cool tricks on horseback.
> 
> On the other hand, it might be fun to have Jacen fail humiliatingly the first few times he tries, then have him buy some Ride when he levels.



 Either way works for me.  Musketeers usually are not tested on horseback unless they boast of their skill at such and others wish to see.  Some are among the finest horsemen in the world, but others use horses as merely a means of conveyance and are not accomplished.


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Either way works for me.  Musketeers usually are not tested on horseback unless they boast of their skill at such and others wish to see.  Some are among the finest horsemen in the world, but others use horses as merely a means of conveyance and are not accomplished.



And others claim merely to be hung like them


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2007)

Rystil, I changed post #71 so Gabriel speaks to the receptionist at the end, rather than just leaving it as a statement of what he was going to do. So when you get to replying to the receptionist questions of both Jacen and Gabriel, you might need to reread my post.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: No, that's not railroading.  It's called consolidation and moving forward--especially important for PbPs, as I've realised over the years of doing them.  I wouldn't really even consider it railroading if a GM said 'you spent X gold and enoyed a relaxing night, and now it's the next day'.  But that isn't the right pacing either for this game right now.)



That’s not consolidation and moving forward, as it made Gabriel both act against character and it took away other choices already made (he had planned to sit for a while in the spa after his massage--mentioned to Adele earlier), without giving him a chance to change the result. That in my book is railroading, for lack of a better word at the moment. Add to that you’ve added in events not in evidence, as Gabriel never mentioned he was in the least tired (that was Jacen and Hyacinthe, Gabriel if anything became more energised upon their return to civilisation), just a little sore from the riding, and allowing another character to continue and not have things wrapped up for them, and it’s quite irritating all up. 

Edit: Oh, and the reason I posted he's not feeling as relaxed as he should be is because he tensed up somewhat when he found himself not where he expected to be, thus ruining the effect of the massage a little.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That’s not consolidation and moving forward, as it made Gabriel both act against character and it took away other choices already made (he had planned to sit for a while in the spa after his massage--mentioned to Adele earlier), without giving him a chance to change the result. That in my book is railroading, for lack of a better word at the moment. Add to that you’ve added in events not in evidence, as Gabriel never mentioned he was in the least tired (that was Jacen and Hyacinthe, Gabriel if anything became more energised upon their return to civilisation), just a little sore from the riding, and allowing another character to continue and not have things wrapped up for them, and it’s quite irritating all up.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and the reason I posted he's not feeling as relaxed as he should be is because he tensed up somewhat when he found himself not where he expected to be, thus ruining the effect of the massage a little.



 Please don't worry so much about it.  There are good in-character (soporific effects, plus a tiring day) and out-of-character (flow improvement) reasons to continue that way, plus falling asleep can hardly be 'acting against character' except maybe for an elf or a clinical insomniac.  Let's not be unreasonable.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please don't worry so much about it.  There are good in-character (soporific effects, plus a tiring day) and out-of-character (flow improvement) reasons to continue that way, plus falling asleep can hardly be 'acting against character' except maybe for an elf or a clinical insomniac.  Let's not be unreasonable.



What tiring day, it was barely past noon? As for 'acting against character', that has to do with the fact that Gabriel didn't continue talking and flirting with Nadine, it has nothing to do with him falling asleep (though if he'd been doing that he likely wouldn't have fallen asleep  ). And while you say don't worry about it, Rystil, having things fall in such a way has made the game less fun for me, especially as I would have wrapped things up in a few posts today, without the unsatisfying resolution of Gabriel's actions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What tiring day, it was barely past noon? As for 'acting against character', that has to do with the fact that Gabriel didn't continue talking and flirting with Nadine, it has nothing to do with him falling asleep (though if he'd been doing that he likely wouldn't have fallen asleep  ). And while you say don't worry about it, Rystil, having things fall in such a way has made the game less fun for me, especially as I would have wrapped things up in a few posts today, without the unsatisfying resolution of Gabriel's actions.



 They spent six hours riding hard since dawn, with the previous night's rest (and many before) broken up in watches and sleeping on the ground.  After lunch and the massage, it was closer to 3:00.  And there's a mechanical reason that I'm not mentioning (as I said, there's in-game and out-of game reasons.  I even rolled for the in-game reason and everything).

For the talking and flirting, you're absolutely right--and you can insert in some more flirting if you like (that's what others have done when I fast-forward).  It won't change the fact that he eventually falls asleep of course, and though it will elicit replies from Nadine, it won't slow down regular continuity (kind of like when NLF had your cleric and the barmaid girl do a separate thread while the rest of the game continued).


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They spent six hours riding hard since dawn, with the previous night's rest (and many before) broken up in watches and sleeping on the ground.  After lunch and the massage, it was closer to 3:00.  And there's a mechanical reason that I'm not mentioning (as I said, there's in-game and out-of game reasons.  I even rolled for the in-game reason and everything).



Must have been a long lunch, considering it was 'a bit past noon--the perfect time for a late lunch' when I asked.  And if you'd mentioned there was a mechanical reason before, I would have just shut up, just remember I can't see or hear you rolling and can only react to what you put before me.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For the talking and flirting, you're absolutely right--and you can insert in some more flirting if you like (that's what others have done when I fast-forward).  It won't change the fact that he eventually falls asleep of course, and though it will elicit replies from Nadine, it won't slow down regular continuity (kind of like when NLF had your cleric and the barmaid girl do a separate thread while the rest of the game continued).



Similar, maybe, but then NLF and I decided together to take it outside the game, specifically because it was going to drag on for a while, whereas this would have been quick to wrap up with just a little consultation. I won't bother to insert anything now though, as the mood for that particular section has evaporated after how it was all abruptly ended.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Must have been a long lunch, considering it was 'a bit past noon--the perfect time for a late lunch' when I asked.  And if you'd mentioned there was a mechanical reason before, I would have just shut up, just remember I can't see or hear you rolling and can only react to what you put before me.
> 
> Similar, maybe, but then NLF and I decided together to take it outside the game, specifically because it was going to drag on for a while, whereas this would have been quick to wrap up with just a little consultation. I won't bother to insert anything now though, as the mood for that particular section has evaporated after how it was all abruptly ended.



 Okey dokey.  We can, of course, assume flirting to have taken place as appropriate for Gabriel's character.  There's no need to be explicit, necessarily.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

See all the time we could have been posting today to wrap things up? We would have had a few more hours too, but I didn't bother coming on earlier as I assumed I'd be waiting after Gabriel found himself back in his room.

Unsurprisingly, it turns out my assumption was right!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, nothing to do now but wait I guess ... how ironic on a day when I've had plenty of time to post and nothing ingame to do.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, nothing to do now but wait I guess ... how ironic on a day when I've had plenty of time to post and nothing ingame to do.




You should have gotten a massage as well.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> You should have gotten a massage as well.



Why? I'm quite relaxed, just irritated at being stuck with a _consolidation_ which both reduced my fun, and proved to be completely unnecessary. Heck, I could probably have wrapped things up with Gabriel, before you were finished with Tristan.  

Of course if that _consolidation_ had been posted AFTER everyone else was finished, I'd not have worried about it, as I'm quite happy to wrap things up if we need to move on (as Rystil well knows from previous games).


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil, I don't know if you missed it, as we posted at the same time, but my last post (#234) is awaiting a reply. Just thought I'd let you know, in case you weren't intentionally delaying things so the other could catch up a little.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, I don't know if you missed it, as we posted at the same time, but my last post (#234) is awaiting a reply. Just thought I'd let you know, in case you weren't intentionally delaying things so the other could catch up a little.



 Parallel processing.  I started yours first and ended it last because it was longest.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Parallel processing.  I started yours first and ended it last because it was longest.



Yep, well that was the other option.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going to have to log off now Rystil, so you might as well head off to bed or something.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry to be a bit inactive, i'll try to catch up and post again today.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay Velmont, I've had Gabriel dismiss Hyacinthe, so he can go off on his own now.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, we've all posted, now if only Rystil could find a little time to reply. 

Hyacinthe #294, Gabriel #300, Tristan #301, Jacen #302.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2007)

Very very very busy.  A half-finished reply is sitting in a browser at home and has been for over four days.  Sorry--probably not tonight either, but maybe if I'm lucky!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2007)

No problem, I assumed as much, though a short post saying that you're busy would be appreciated (see, it wasn't that hard was it).


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Very very very busy.  A half-finished reply is sitting in a browser at home and has been for over four days.  Sorry--probably not tonight either, but maybe if I'm lucky!




'Salright. I have been in midterm hell, so take your time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2007)

Midterms + writing midterms + helping people review for midterms + Monday/Tuesday was always bad for me =


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Very very very busy.  A half-finished reply is sitting in a browser at home and has been for over four days.  Sorry--probably not tonight either, but maybe if I'm lucky!



Still very very very busy I guess, as the half-finished reply hasn't become a post yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

Mew


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2007)

I really want to continue this game, but I keep getting my wires crossed--I have the half-finished reply in one place (home), and I'm getting these spare moments in another (the office).  Meanwhile, I had to wake up today at 7:30 AM to help with last-minute edits on a test that the guy who wrote it only sent in at midnight (after the prof was asleep), and then at 11:00 we proctor it and then grade it much of the night.  Fortunately, I was very sneaky and used all my spare time on the weekend clearing out my schedule of all homework for this week, so I should be good to go later, hopefully!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

Ready when you are RA.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

No problem with waiting to see that game continue, I'm still here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> No problem with waiting to see that game continue, I'm still here.



 D'oh!  I've got something for you, just forgot


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

RA,
Just a heads up I'll be out of town Wed to Sat for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> RA,
> Just a heads up I'll be out of town Wed to Sat for Thanksgiving.



 Me too, actually.  In previous years, my Aunt and Uncle's place has been, as I like to call it, an 'Antimagic Field' for technology, like a vacuum where I couldn't get my work done, but I think they have a usable internet connection now.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2007)

So what's up with no post for Gabriel? Another complicated post or just ran out of time earlier?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So what's up with no post for Gabriel? Another complicated post or just ran out of time earlier?



 Both of those, actually, and something else.  I had to rewrite some of the wording on one or two of Zoe's mini quote responses before I liked how they looked and sounded.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Both of those, actually, and something else.  I had to rewrite some of the wording on one or two of Zoe's mini quote responses before I liked how they looked and sounded.



No problem, I know how you feel with the rewriting.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry if this is "interrupting" you all, but I saw the "Recruiting" in the title and was wondering if you are still recruiting.  As far as I can tell, there are four players, but I don't know how many you want/looking for.  The concept sounds great and I love Dumas and the genre.  

So... you know, just wondering if new character ideas were being accepted?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2007)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is "interrupting" you all, but I saw the "Recruiting" in the title and was wondering if you are still recruiting.  As far as I can tell, there are four players, but I don't know how many you want/looking for.  The concept sounds great and I love Dumas and the genre.
> 
> So... you know, just wondering if new character ideas were being accepted?



 Technically the recruiting sign should not still be up (my bad!), since we've started already--I wanted to keep the count low, but I was willing to have up to four musketeers and the one servant, and one musketeer dropped out just before we started, so...hmm, I'll tell you what.  Why don't you come up with a character following my guidelines, and if it intrigues me, fits well, and doesn't step on toes of any existing player's archetype, I'll think about it (though you may have to wait for a bit to enter).


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey RA,
I thought you posted the Knight, but I didn't see it in this thread nor did I see it having been added to the Compilation thread. I am justing missing it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2007)

Not entirely sure what happened to it.  Here it is again:

[SBLOCK=Knight]The Knight

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +0     +2      Bonus Feat, Knight's Honour, Primary Aspect 
+2                +3      +0     +3      Bonus Feat
+3                +3      +1     +3      Knight's Steed
+4                +4      +1     +4      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +1     +4      Secondary Aspect
+6/+1             +5      +2     +5      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +2     +5      Virtue's Shield
+8/+3             +6      +2     +6      Bonus Feat
+9/+4             +6      +3     +6      3rd Aspect, Armour Mastery
+10/+5            +7      +3     +7      Bonus Feat
+11/+6/+1         +7      +3     +7      Enhanced Primary Aspect
+12/+7/+2         +8      +4     +8      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +4     +8      4th Aspect
+14/+9/+4         +9      +4     +9      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +5     +9      Enhanced Secondary Aspect
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +5     +10     Bonus Feat
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +5     +10     5th Aspect
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +6     +11     Bonus Feat
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +6     +11     Bonus Feat, Supreme Armour Mastery
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +6     +12     Supreme Primary Aspect

Hit Dice: d12

Proficient with all martial weapons, all armour, and shields, including tower shields

Skills: 2+Int modifier, Knights use the Fighter skill list, plus Profession and
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty).  Depending on aspects, Knights often have additional
class skills as well.

Knight's Steed: The Knight bonds with her mount, establishing a deep connection.  If she
doesn't have one already, she gains a Light or Heavy Warhorse (her choice).  This mount
improves based on the Paladin chart for Special Mount, except that it doesn't gain any Int
or abilities in the Special column save for Improved Speed.  Additionally, the Knight's
level with respect to that chart (see the "Paladin Level" column) is equal to her primary
aspect of honour.  Knights can sometimes gain unusual Special Mounts, and the Piety
ability "Mount Upgrade" imbues the mount with angelic power, upgrading the horse to a 
Celestial version and granting the Int and Special column abilities.  Also, a Knight with
the "Mount Upgrade" ability and at least 10 points of Honour Piety gain a +2 synergy
bonus to her effective level for mount abilities.    

Armour Mastery: The Knight learns the secrets of using different sorts of Armour.  She
can move normal speed in medium armour.  She gains +1 AC in heavy armour.  She ignores
any armour check penalty in light armour.  In Rowaini Quicksteel Armour, she gains an
additional -1 ACP and +1 Max Dex.  In Nivshaln Armour, she gains an additional DR 1/-.

Supreme Armour Mastery: The Knight learns even greater secrets of using different sorts of Armour.
She can move normal speed in medium armour and gains +2 AC.  She gains +1 AC in heavy 
armour and can move at normal speed.  While wearing light armour, she counts as unarmoured.  
In Rowaini Quicksteel Armour, she gains an additional -2 ACP and +2 Max Dex.  In Nivshaln 
Armour, she gains an additional DR 2/-.  This ability overwrites Armour Mastery.  It
does not stack.


Honour:
Loyalty--Royal Knight
1st--Supernatural Loyalty
Shield--Immune to Compulsion(except from legitimate superiors)
Enhanced--Determination
Supreme--Loyal Beyond Death
Justice--Knight Justiciar
1st--Smite Wrongdoer, Sense Motive as a Class Skill
Shield--Immune to being Held or Paralysed
Enhanced--Justiciar's Gaze 
Supreme--Last Judgment
Charity--Knight Hospitaler
1st--Lay On Hands, Heal as Class Skill
Shield--Immune to Disease
Enhanced--Touch of Rejuvenation
Supreme--Martyr's Gift
Defense--Knight Protector
1st--Heroic Intercession, Concentration as a Class Skill
Shield--Bulwark of Defense
Enhanced--Enhanced Intercession
Supreme--Blades of Ultimate Defense
Courage--Knight Champion
1st--Hero's Challenge, 
Shield--Immune to Fear
Enhanced--Rousing Call
Supreme--Devastating Charge
Courtesy--Courtly Gallant
1st--Connections, Diplomacy, Bluff, and Gather Info as Class Skills
Shield--Immune to Poison
Enhanced--Courtly Grace
Supreme--Lord Peer
Piety---Knight Paladin
1st--Turn Undead, Mount Upgrade, Knowledge Religion as Class Skill
Shield--Immune to Energy Drain
Enhanced--Blessed Blade
Supreme--Holy Avenger[/SBLOCK]

So for next level, you're really vying between Bonus Feat (leading to Knight's Steed at 3) or Insightful and Precise Strike.  I'm guessing you'll go for Swa3 first and then take Knight after that, but who knows!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So for next level, you're really vying between Bonus Feat (leading to Knight's Steed at 3) or Insightful and Precise Strike.  I'm guessing you'll go for Swa3 first and then take Knight after that, but who knows!




Bzzzzz! Wrong guess. 
[sblock=Rystil]Tristan doesn't have weapon finesse, so Precise Strike and therefore Insightful Strike are absolutely useless to him.

In designing Tristan, you and I came to realize that Swa2 was all he really needed, mostly for the skill points, but Evasion and Canny Parry would serve him well, when not in armor. Henceforth Tristan is staying Knight! Which will make him a very interesting Musketeer. 

Is a lance a swashbuckling weapon?   [/sblock]


----------

